# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/23/14 - GOING TO CHURCH WITH BIG E JAKES



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> *Money in the Bank is just days away, with the WWE Universe anxiously anticipating the crowning of a new WWE World Heavyweight Champion and a new “Mr. Money in the Bank,” both of which will be decided in hellacious Ladder Matches this Sunday night.
> 
> Before WWE’s ring warriors prepare to scale the heights and grasp at destiny, they’ll bring the fight to Washington, D.C., for Monday Night Raw, where the remaining participants in the Money in the Bank Contract Ladder Match will be announced. As the WWE locker room waits to see who will join Seth Rollins in that high-flying, steel-bending battle, WWE.com has five thoughts on what we can expect from this week’s exciting edition of Raw.*









> *As confirmed by WWE COO Triple H in last Wednesday’s exclusive interview on WWE.com, this Sunday we will witness a traditional Money in the Bank Contract Ladder Match, offering Superstars an opportunity for a WWE World Heavyweight Championship Match at the time and place of their choosing. Thus far, the sole participant confirmed for this bout is Authority ally Seth Rollins — a suspicious choice indeed.
> 
> Yet, The Game added that unlike the WWE World Heavyweight Championship Ladder Match at Money in the Bank, Superstars will not need to compete in qualifying matches to earn a spot in this bout. As such, Rollins isn’t receiving any preferential treatment from The Authority. With virtually the entire roster eligible for this career-changing bout, who will join the Shield turncoat in this chaotic confrontation? We’ll find out on Raw.*














> _*It’s pretty safe to say that Vickie Guerrero won’t be doing any java runs for WWE management anytime soon. Last week on Raw, after Roman Reigns seemingly tampered with The Authority’s iced coffee, Stephanie McMahon became incredibly ill and blew venti-sized chunks all over the SmackDown General Manager. With Triple H and Stephanie being forced to leave the arena as a result, Reigns was able to convince a bile-soaked Vickie to place him in the night’s WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying Battle Royal. The juggernaut entered, he dominated and he won.
> 
> Even though The Authority wanted Reigns nowhere near the vacant WWE World Heavyweight Championship, the powerhouse now joins United States Champion Sheamus, Cesaro, Alberto Del Rio, Bray Wyatt, Randy Orton and John Cena in the historic Ladder Match. With Triple H saying this issue will be “dealt with” on Raw, will Reigns be punished for maneuvering his way into the WWE World Heavyweight Title picture? Also, will Vickie face consequences for the unfortunate coffee incident that started it all? *_














> _*There’s giving yourself a “new coat of paint” and then there’s the utter transformation Cody Rhodes underwent to become Stardust, the intergalactic Superstar who shares Goldust’s flair for the dramatic. Stardust debuted alongside The Bizarre One last week on Raw, earning the bewildering tandem a decisive victory over Ryback & Curtis Axel.
> 
> Rhodes had been determined to seek out the ideal partner for Goldust, and it seems as though he succeeded in his own unusual way by introducing Stardust to the world. How will this face-painted pair continue to turn heads this week? *_














> _*What the funk? Displaying a new attitude as of late, Cameron has made clear her intentions to ensnare Paige’s Divas Championship, blatantly disrespecting The Diva of Tomorrow in an effort to get herself on the titleholder’s radar.
> 
> After slapping Paige across the face during an exclusive interview on the WWE App, Cameron lost to the British technician on last week’s Raw — a defeat that sparked a heated discussion between The Funkadactyls after the match. The following night on WWE Main Event, exclusively on WWE Network, Naomi scored a huge non-title victory over Paige, and when Cameron decided to put her hands on the Divas Champion yet again after the match, Paige retaliated and brawled with the “Total Divas” star.
> 
> As Paige laid into Cameron — who was arguably getting what she had coming — Naomi simply looked on and refused to assist her longtime friend and tag team partner. With tensions continuing to mount between Naomi & Cameron as they both pursue the Divas Championship, are we witnessing the gradual extinction of The Funkadactyls?*_














> _*If Dean Ambrose won’t rest until he’s gotten even with Seth Rollins, The Lunatic Fringe has had plenty of sleepless nights lately. On SmackDown, Rollins’ provocation from ringside cost Ambrose a match against Kane, and a brutal Curb Stomp from the Shield turncoat left the scorned Superstar dazed after the match.
> 
> Ambrose has had a weekend to mull over all of the ways he’s going to make Rollins suffer, and we don’t even want to imagine the horrors that are running through Ambrose’s mind right now. Whatever happens between these former “brothers” this week on Raw, it won’t be pretty.
> 
> Don’t miss Raw this Monday at 8/7 CT on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to WWE Network for Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET and Backstage Pass immediately following the show!*_





> *Official WWE.COM Tags:*
> 
> *JOHN CENA
> CODY RHODES
> TRIPLE H*​


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

More Stardust!






:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Go home shows have been garbage lately. Can't say I'm expecting anything different for this one. Hopefully we get less repugnant crap than we have the last few weeks.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Afnorok said:


> More Stardust!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really loving this ode to his brother. Hope the gimmick has the same longevity as Goldust has had. 

Really looking forward to this Raw for some reason. Probably in large part the Ambrose Rollins stuff, really can't get enough of that right now... :waffle


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

So are we gonna have some sort of tournament to qualify for the MITB match? 

Pumped to see more Rollins and Ambrose stuff. How is Seth gonna weasel his way out from receiving an Ambrose beat down this week?


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Last week one one of the strongest overall RAWs since Wrestlemania, hands down. Hoping they can keep the momentum going this week, the build up to MITB has been solid so far.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Hopefully this RAW is good. Thought last one was very boring.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm looking forward to see where this Stardust thing goes. Other than that, just hope it's a good show, as always. Firing Vickie would be nice too. She doesn't have to go away forever, though I wouldn't mind that, but a six-month to a year vacation of her off WWE TV would do everyone some good.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*MITB match*: Should be interesting who gets in and how they determine who's part of this match. 
*Reigns/Vickie stuff*: It's still completely retarded how Reigns sneaked into the title match. I think Vickie will be fired since it was rumored that she wants to focus on other things in real life.
*Stardust*: I like the character, but I wonder who they'll face now? Rybaxel is basically the only heel team they can face (Wyatts shouldn't lose to them so they're out). Probably another heel tag team combination.
*Funkadactyls*: Don't care. They will probably split up this RAW, though. Don't know how this will work into MITB.
*Ambrose/Rollins*: the best thing on WWE at the moment, their segments are usually done really well


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

so Alicia goes batshit crazy and now Funkadactyls are supposedly breaking up? can't say i'm complaining, creative is actually making storylines even for lower card.

lol @ Stardust last week. Really hoping that they would get a tag-team titleshot and then cody would do the turn in the match, leading into a feud between the two. Then again, if they stay as tag-team to provide some tag-team feuding for belts i'm all for that too.

Guess Ambrose gets added in the MiTB atleast... wondering who else gets in..


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Looking forward to finding out the second MITB ladder match contenders but more importantly, lookin' forward to *STARDUST!*


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

It took me 3 days to finish the last RAW. 
Hoping for more action this week!


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

I think it's going to be an interesting show. Really looking forward to see who are the other participants in the MITB match. I think this is going to be the last time we see Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

im kinda missing daniel bryan right now.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing who gets added to Money in the Bank

Oh and


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

I have to admit that I was sceptical about the second MITB match but now that it is in the pipeline the possibilities for it genuinely excite me. I presume that Ambrose, Big E and RVD will be dead certainties for the match. I also imagine that the likes of Ziggler and Sandow will fill it out. Hoping that Rusev gets built a little more before going into matches like this.

Also, hopefully they build the championship match a lot more, so far it has just been qualifying and that is that (cue predictable show-ending brawl).

Oh, and more Stardust please. Let's let the Dusts get weird. Like really weird.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The coffee crap needs to be stopped. It is stupid and does no one involved any favors. HHH was supposedly still thinking Vickie was the culprit because ,obviously they cant watch what happens on Raw.fpalm
The spot was supposed to make Reigns look like he was so much more clever than The Authority but it was so mind numbingly dumb, that all it did was remind me of how lowly Vince views the intelligence of his audience.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

LAst weeks Raw was fantastic, hopefully this one is better.

Got some decent tickets for it so really hoping for a great show lol


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

You all are waiting for stardust? 

Don't worry, it'll be another squash match involving rybaxel. That'll sure excite the viewers! 

:vince5

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Only excited for Ambrose vs rollins, the rest of show will suck unless we get good matches


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hopefully it should be a decent Raw like last week. Goldust and Stardust vs Rybaxel again. :vince$


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Can't wait for who the next participants in the Money in the Bank Contract Ladder Match are. :mark:


----------



## 1.21 GigaWatts! (Jun 11, 2014)

Stardust is awesome! Rollins new "super villain" ring gear (debuted on Smackdown) grew on me. I hope Ambrose gets in the MITB match...maybe he has a handicap match qualifier tonight?


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Anyone know how the crowd will be *hot , decent or dead ?*


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

> Zeb Colter tweeted the following teaser for tonight's RAW from Washington, DC:
> 
> "TONIGHT #RAW IN #WWEWashington. GOT A FEELING SOMETHING CHANGES TONIGHT...THAT PEOPLE WILL REMEMBER. @WWE"


:mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hope its better than previous 'go home Raw's. Mind you, i actually sorta enjoyed last week's Raw, despite some of the silliness.

Well, apart from the main event. Fuck that 'match'.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Swaggie face turn :mark:


----------



## Vics1971 (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought last weeks Raw stunk. I hope this weeks is better. 

I'm looking forward to Ambrose and Rollins, and the announcement of the participants of the ladder match. Plus, whatever Zeb Colter is talking about.


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Swagger getting fired:mark:


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Interested to see how they'll continue the Ambrose/Rollins feud


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Srdjan99 said:


> Interested to see how they'll continue the Ambrose/Rollins feud


This.

Can't wait to see what we get this week. Can't wait to see how Ambrose is gonna push his way into the MITB Ladder Match.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Swagger/Rusev Yes


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Can't wait for more Barrett/Sheamus, Cesaro/RVD, Authority 20 minute babble and vomit segments.

:StephenA


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

tylermoxreigns said:


> This.
> 
> Can't wait to see what we get this week. Can't wait to see how Ambrose is gonna push his way into the MITB Ladder Match.


I just wish to see Dean receiving promo time again. You can't have a bad show, if you have a Dean Ambrose promo on it


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

I am going tonight, look for this sign, these are where my seats are:










The other side says "Owen Hart for 2015 WWE HOF"


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hopefully they allow Ambrose to get mic time


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Swagger vs Rusev:mark:


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Lana's hot legs:mark:


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing Bray signing a contract. :mark:


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

Every week I get excited for Raw and I end up falling asleep 30 minutes in due to boredom. One time deliver tonight.


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

ROHFan19 said:


> Every week I get excited for Raw and I end up falling asleep 30 minutes in due to boredom. One time deliver tonight.


You just got to Bolieve and you will be able to sit through three hours of raw :bo


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

skyman101 said:


> Looking forward to seeing Bray signing a contract. :mark:


Now that's strange. :lol

The contract signing will probably descend into a brawl and later on tonight we'll probably see a 4v3 handicap match.:side:


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Will try and stay up for this tonight, hope my boy is in the traditional MITB match. Can't wait to see more of Stardust tbh, love Cody Rhodes humour on the JBL and cole show so I hope it translates well to his new personae.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Is Reigns, Ambrose, Cena vs Bray, Seth, Orton confirmed for tonight?


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Ravensflock88 said:


> Is Reigns, Ambrose, Cena vs Bray, Seth, Orton confirmed for tonight?


Where did you heard that?


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Ravensflock88 said:


> Is Reigns, Ambrose, Cena vs Bray, Seth, Orton confirmed for tonight?


I think it's actually scheduled for some house show in July, not for tonight.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah that's what i thought, they won't give away that match on RAW lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ravensflock88 said:


> Is Reigns, Ambrose, Cena vs Bray, Seth, Orton confirmed for tonight?


I saw they was doing that as a Dark Match here in Richmond on July 14.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh ok, they kept advertising that match during the Roman Reigns radio interview that was posted. Thought it was odd that I hadnt heard it anywhere else though. it would be a nice lil match if it did happen on tv.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Ravensflock88 said:


> Is Reigns, Ambrose, Cena vs Bray, Seth, Orton confirmed for tonight?


Reigns said in an interview that it is happening tonight


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Ravensflock88 said:


> Oh ok, they kept advertising that match during the Roman Reigns radio interview that was posted. Thought it was odd that I hadnt heard it anywhere else though. it would be a nice lil match if it did happen on tv.


Cena wins lol


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

I forgot I am also excited to see my boy Bo Dallas


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Reigns said in an interview that it is happening tonight


bama


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Reigns said in an interview that it is happening tonight


:lelbrock


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The only thing that can redeem the WWE right now for me is if Dean Ambrose walks away with the MITB contract (and Bryan returns). I know that the last two years it has been more of a curse for the holder rather than a blessing, but hoping against hope that this year might be different.

I may also be the only one on the forum, but I am getting sick to death of the 3 on 3 now .. This formula had its great run last year and now it's just getting over-done.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NastyYaffa said:


> Reigns said in an interview that it is happening tonight


Oh joy, Bray Wyatt gets to eat yet another pin.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ugh, another six man tag.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

7 men? DAMN. Gonna hope Swagger can make the cut. :agree:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing who qualifies for the second MITB match, I would love Ambrose to win the briefcase. Also looking forward to seeing more of Stardust.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Imagine Ambrose winning the briefcase and then a way of turning him heel to then cash in straight away as soon as Bryan wins the belt back :lol


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Can't wait for RAW. :MARK:


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Imagine Ambrose winning the briefcase and then a way of turning him heel to then cash in straight away as soon as Bryan wins the belt back :lol


I think Rollins will win it and hold it for over a year before cashing in on Reigns eventually....... Considering we all know Cena is winning Sunday and holding it until they give it to Brock who is going into Mania 30 as champion to put Reigns over.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

GO HOME SHOW! WWE will try to mess it up with fuckery... but with all the talent on this roster, it's going to be a challenge, even for them.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

almostfamous said:


> GO HOME SHOW! WWE will try to mess it up with fuckery... but with all the talent on this roster, it's going to be a challenge, even for them.


WWE has messed up go home shows with this roster before.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> WWE has messed up go home shows with this roster before.


but NEVER has a go home show had an Ambrose/Rollins feud :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What's with the 7 men ladder matches? 6 was perfect, 8 was more clusterfuckey but it worked, but 7? What a random-ass number.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> What's with the 7 men ladder matches? 6 was perfect, 8 was more clusterfuckey but it worked, but 7? What a random-ass number.


It's lucky :rose1


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I expect Stardust in a hot wig tonight WWE.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Either Orton or Ambrose is eating the pin tonight. They're the bitch boys of their respective teams.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

The Ambrose/Rollins feud has been really good so far, hopefully that continues tonight, would love to see some of Ambrose's crazy side tonight.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I wonder if Vickie is gonna get Tombstone'd by Kane tonight


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can't wait to hear Ambrose's new theme.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

After last week, i guess the only way is up.


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Vicky you got some explaining to do :HHH

Hey that was my line :cena6

I don't care :HHH2

:selfieCan you believe that cena got :buried


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

This is probably Vickie's farewell since she's likely getting fired tonight. RIP Vickie. 

:buried


----------



## 1.21 GigaWatts! (Jun 11, 2014)

Odds of Bo being in the ladder match?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Te entire roster will get :berried tonight. #BestFoBusiness:trips2


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> This is probably Vickie's farewell since she's likely getting fired tonight. RIP Vickie.
> 
> :buried


If history tells us anything, she'll be back as an authority figure within 3 months.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Didn't Meltzer report JTG was gonna get fired on-screen by hunter? Whatever happened to that?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Afnorok said:


> Didn't Meltzer report JTG was gonna get fired on-screen by hunter? Whatever happened to that?


Why would they ever waste TV time on just firing JTG?


----------



## 1.21 GigaWatts! (Jun 11, 2014)

If anyone can motivate Damien Sandow back to glory...heck, even a second MITB contract....it's BO DALLAS! Even Magnetic dancing davey crocketts can make comebacks...if they BO-lieve!


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Afnorok said:


> Didn't Meltzer report JTG was gonna get fired on-screen by hunter? Whatever happened to that?


Now why would they do that :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Supposedly, Triple h would take a walk backstage, suddenly notice JTG hiding in the corner and fire him on the spot. That's what the report said.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

swagger_JOBS said:


> 7 men? DAMN. Gonna hope Swagger can make the cut. :agree:


No way in hell. :lmao

But, Zeb tweeted earlier...










Think it'll actually mean anything?


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

They have done shit like that before.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hoping that tonight is the last time that we see Dolph Ziggler and Vickie Guerrero on WWE programming.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Anybody watching the pre show on the network?


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Afnorok said:


> Supposedly, Triple h would take a walk backstage, suddenly notice JTG hiding in the corner and fire him on the spot. That's what the report said.


That would be a classic moment :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

1.21 GigaWatts! said:


> If anyone can motivate Damien Sandow back to glory...heck, even a second MITB contract....it's BO DALLAS! Even Magnetic dancing davey crocketts can make comebacks...if they BO-lieve!


Bo Dallas/Sandow Tag Team? :draper2

The Intellectual Bolievers


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

LigerJ81 said:


> Bo Dallas/Sandow Tag Team? :draper2
> 
> The Intellectual Bolievers


:yes:yes:yes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I can actually watch the show LIVE tonight, in like weeks, months. However long it's been, way too fucking long.










It better be a good show. C'mon WWE, it's the go home right? Then MITB. :mark: :mark: This is going to be an awesome week. :banderas


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I can actually watch the show LIVE tonight, in like weeks, months. However long it's been, way too fucking long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can' wait for MITB, they've got a solid card for it so far this year.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Afnorok said:


> Supposedly, Triple h would take a walk backstage, suddenly notice JTG hiding in the corner and fire him on the spot. That's what the report said.


I could see HHH doing this to Ryder sometime.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

No NCIS before raw wow this is weird lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I can' wait for MITB, they've got a solid card for it so far this year.


It's STACKED. Even as a Bryan fan, I'll be glad to see a fresh champion. The stuff they were doing with his reign was horrible, and he was stuck in a monotonous feud. He's a much better challenger it seems, can't wait for him to recover and gain a bit of momentum again.

Really wouldn't mind seeing Wyatt grab it at all, he's just been brilliant in every aspect tbh and deserves something in my mind. Also, the fact we get a Briefcase match as well is p. awesome. It'll happen before too, so we'll have that cash in possibility which is always good to anticipate. 

The World Championship match is one of the most important Ladder matches, you have the chance to grab both titles. I'll be into it the whole way through. :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Watching the preshow...Adam Rose already regulated to Superstars, jfc.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hornswoggle got The Solid Snake Mullet going :lel


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

okay who has some orange crush for me, im thirsty as hell


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Tonights RAW recap before RAW even starts (no particular order):

Dean Ambrose chases Rollins to the back
Rusev crushes some random WHITE jobber, Swagger comes out and LOL's at him
HHH and Steph fire/suspend Vickie or put her in some stupid gimmick match
all MITB members start to brawl against each other
Cena says something stupid
Fandango and Rose ends in Rose winning in 25 seconds
PAIGE WINS LOL
Funkahodyls break up
Wyatt's get inserted into a random ass match (probably Uso's and Cena Vs. Wyatts)
Reigns gets put into a random ass handicap match against heels (Kane and Orton?)
JBL, Cole, and King make us want to shoot ourselves within the first 5 minutes.


Someone save this list and post it at the end of RAW to see how much I got right.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

20 mins till we live boys :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Hopefully the show is actually good this week.


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

They're having a rematch of that 4-3? What a fucking waste


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Didn't we see that match on Smackdown?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

LOL the panel trying to convince people Cena hasn't ruined Wyatt and loses don't hurt him


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Alex Riley just said Del Rio will get the briefcase. Oh Alex.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> LOL the panel trying to convince people Cena hasn't ruined Wyatt and loses don't hurt him


And that is how you know they did because Vince told them to say that


----------



## Reignz (Jun 21, 2014)

Another fucking main event tag team match, Stupid


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Reignz said:


> Another fucking main event tag team match, Stupid


Teddy's gone but his legacy lives on...


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Tonights RAW recap before RAW even starts (no particular order):
> 
> Dean Ambrose chases Rollins to the back
> Rusev crushes some random WHITE jobber, Swagger comes out and LOL's at him
> ...


Will do. ositivity


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

BarneyArmy said:


>



Cena counts as 10 people. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Gee, i wonder who's going to win......


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

WrestleMestle said:


> Will do. ositivity






So far basically 1 1/4 right...Bray in that stupid match against reigns, said reigns would be in a handicap match...looks like my Vickie thing is going to be correct too.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

They gave that match away on Smackdown..It just goes to show how many people watch SD. :lol


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

So a rematch of the same main event from SD! Will Reigns spend longer than a minute and 30 in the ring tonight? 8*D


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Main event sucks tonight let's hope the rest of the show is good, Cena will overcome the odds of 4 guys i'll tell ya right now.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, Dolph ain't winning that...


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Is Ziggles finally out of the doghouse?!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Gee, i wonder who's going to win......


Wow you have Cena 1.0 , 2.0 and 3.0 on one team.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

4 minutes until nearly 3 hours of face-palming begins :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

theatb said:


> Is Ziggles finally out of the doghouse?!


Yes he is out of the dog house and in the outhouse


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

How could we ever hope to accurately predict the outcome of a main event that is sure to be full of thrills, twists and turns? 

Gripping television!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go.

:mark::mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

If Raw begins with "Behold the king..." I'm fucking out.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

We fucking live!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Wow you have Hogan 3.0, 4.0, and 5.0 on one team.


Let me tell ya somethin brother! You can't forget about the Hulkster!

Hulk 2.0 TBD at another time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Episode 1,100!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Time to bring back the random gif, it's time for Raw pull up your Blow up Dolls for the show!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Time for Vickie to get fired.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Here comes the vickie firing/suspension.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

1100 episodes. 889 with a McMahon/HHH opening promo.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Holly Boobys Batman!!!!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:steph


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*She's a boss ass bitch, y'all.*


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Has there been a Raw in the past year that hasn't started with HHH or Steph?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Episode 1100. How many of the last 100 were all that good?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Starting with The Authority again. Awesome


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Tittays.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

HOLY SHIT STEPH


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

:banderas

Steph...mMM


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

The Bil...million dollar princess

:bow


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

PUPPIES


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Tig Ol bittys


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stephs tits, tonight. :banderas


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

World's Best said:


> If Raw begins with "Behold the king..." I'm fucking out.


Does an unintelligible Femrap song count?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did king just say some lemonading

SMH


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Seriously? Every fucking week it's either Triple H, Stephanie McMahon, or both opening the show and going on and on and on for an eternity. ENOUGH.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Did Steph happen to get another cup size added while she was in the hospital last week?


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Another 20/30 min promo from Steph?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Surprised WWE can still afford all those ladders


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Them big tits.

:moyes1


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Those ratchet ass shoes. :jaydamn


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Damn, Steph looks great tonight.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*STEPHANIE*


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

The Authority sucks. I'm sick of this Corporation-lite crap. Now for Steph to bore the hell out of everyone for 15 minutes.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

meh, two rematches announced already


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I'm sure Steph's tits are getting bigger everytime she comes on Raw lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

BOO


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UM steph not billion dollar business.

I think you mean $750m business


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Those ratchet ass shoes. :jaydamn


Please, like anyone's looking at the shoes.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ROTFL! WWE is not Billion dollar business anymore.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Well... Vickie's fired.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Good riddance Vickie then


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vickie getting fired tonight lol.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Vickie is getting fired


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

Teddies spotted.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

You're an owner of a billion dollar company, Steph? I had no idea you were working somewhere other than WWE.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Sorry Steph, but your company isn't worth a billion, or did you not get the memo?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Damn Stephanie is looking fine in pink tonight, bow down people.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

I wonder whats going to happen here...


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

1,100..this should be atleast decent


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This is a storyline? fpalm

Steph though :faint:


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

you mean *700 million dollar company*


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Vickies a done deal


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I'm sure Steph's tits are getting bigger everytime she comes on Raw lol


They are like rebook pumps.
She can pump pump pump pump as big as she wants when needed.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Vicke getting fired, again?


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

no more yelling with vickie gone
look at the bright side people


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

The True Believer said:


> Seriously? Every fucking week it's either Triple H, Stephanie McMahon, or both opening the show and going on and on and on for an eternity. ENOUGH.


At least they're both entertaining, and it's much better than seeing Cena every five seconds (and I say this as a Cena fan).


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

"Stephanie McMahon wasted no time to adress the Vickie Guerrero situation." Yeah... just one week.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love Steph...but damn she has nasatal.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> Damn Stephanie is looking fine in pink tonight, bow down people.


 I'd lick her from head to toe.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Bow down to the, Bow down to those tits


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Protip for women: Dresses with black bars on the side make your boobs look at least a cup size bigger, even if you already have implants.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Please, just fire her, not humillate. fpalm


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

:reigns U Mad Steph?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Could we see kiss my feet club here tonight, because we ain't getting what truly want.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bookockey said:


> I'd lick her from head to toe.


Then move from the bed, d-d-d-d-down to the floor.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fuck Reigns is winning


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

1/7 chance?

You mean, 100% chance :cena5 :vince


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Steph burying Eddie


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Not fucking cool, man. Fuck that shit.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shit, SHOTS FIRED.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Eh.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Holy shit..what the fuck, steph is a bitch


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow, very respectable to take a shot at Eddie...


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

damn, that's harsh


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Eddie! Eddie! Eddie!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

She's goin' in on Eddie now.

Dayum.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn that was cold!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Way to be a star Steph


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Vickie has to go. As tiresome as Teddy Long (thankfully released)


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Guys, lol vince is worth 700 mil. Not the compamy. BAH GAWD SOMEONE GET THESE GUYS SOME BUSINESS BOOKS


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why bring him up?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Yooooo, no, stop. That's that shit I don't like. I know it's in kayfabe, but gross.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Holy shit that was brutal


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

ouch that was harsh


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Eddie chants <3


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Might as well rename this show the Roman Reigns circle jerk. :lmao


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Poor Vicky!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Right in the past with the Eddie reference...ugh.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

dat Eddie heat * OOH NO U DIDN'T *


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Holy Shovel :maury


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Damn dat heel heat


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh shit! :lmao :clap


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Damn Steph


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Harsh on Eddie.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Here comes Chavo to make the save!


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

What a bitch


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Desperate for some heel Heat Stephanie


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> You're an owner of a billion dollar company, Steph? I had no idea you were working somewhere other than WWE.


Leprechaun: Origins will do $200 million USA, $400 million WORLD ,on its first weekend so WWE will gets it millions back


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Stephanie is starting to look like Sable.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ah, Vickie shaming. Didn't miss this.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

lol the crowd is eating it up, they're basically cheering for vicke. I've never seen that before.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

inb4 she shows up next month as the Smackdown GM :lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> damn, that's harsh


It's what the IWC has been saying for years now.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Vickie should just spear Stephanie.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

She made up for the Eddie remark it's okay


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Chavo is coming to save the day :mark:


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Let's hurry up Roman


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

This is horrible. fpalm


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Eddie! Eddie!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Please don't let Reigns come out and cut a promo. Please.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:maury


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

That sounded almost like a shoot by Stephanie.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

This is a heel promo if there ever was one. Holy shit.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

this bitch omg.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Kinda sexy... wish steph would yell at me.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Steph must be every submissive guy's wet dream.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

GOAT heel.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Lol Stephanie's face hey you're enjoying this segment a little too much. ON YOUR KNEES OHHHHH!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

this shit is SO extra


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Am I the only one slightly turned on here?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Hike up your dress Steph and make her kiss your ass


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Getting kind of aroused with angry, condescending Steph


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Steph ripping on Vickie reminds me of her ripping Miz, lol.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

This feels so fucking mean spirited...


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Stephanie GOAT heel diva


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vickie in a match.......


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This is GOD AWFUL.......


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Haven't we seen this all before? fpalm


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

total disrespect for the legend eddie guerrero, they went too far this time


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

:maury


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Put her in a match with Ranny Or-in.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

VICKE CHANTS?

I've HEARD it all.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice way to throw ratings in the first hour lol


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:steph


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Awww, I was hoping Stephanie would say or you join the Stephanie McMahon kiss my ass club.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:yes


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Steph wrestling :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Steph back into the ring tonight :mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't even...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

As if they'd open with this shit.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my Lord, what


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow, Steph wrestling?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Stephanie McMahon in wrestling gear?

:banderas


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

"HHH and Steph fire/suspend Vickie or put her in some stupid gimmick match"



Welp. Mark that down as me getting that right.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Steph 'rasslin :drool:


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Steph stepping in the ring against Vickie but not Brie? Very good... very good.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Steph vs Vickie? AWESOME!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh yes!!!! Stephanie McMahon vs Vickie Guerrero. YES!!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Steph wrestling must watch tv :mark:


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

STEPHANIE :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao I feel a disaster incoming.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Holy shit hahahaha


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Stephs gonna wrestle??


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

WWE's Facebook Page of Politically Correct Parents should be a fun read.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW SHIT. YUNG STEPH GOIN' HARD.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Brie to come out and make the save later tonight


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Vickie vs Stephanie hell YEAH! Time to unleash the Frog Splash in honor of Eddie Vickie!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Bored already.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The crowd is loving this.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vickie vs Steph, tonight. :westbrook5

Pretty sure Vickie is turning face.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Aw shit, Stephanie in a match again :mark:


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

rip latino heat


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Vickie turn face


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Vickie's giving me goosebumps telling Steph how it is then lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

You beat that that Big Breasted Bitch, Vickie


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Possible Vicky face turn?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

This was a pretty shitty promo...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, it's been awhile since Stephanie has had a match. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Holy shit! That segment was fucking awesome.

VICKE managed to pull of a face turn :lol :ti


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

God and I thought I couldn't love Vickie anymore than I already do.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Vickie getting cheered, I've fucking seen it all.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Quickest face turn in a while


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Vickie is suddenly a face. :lol



Alrighty then...


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

YESSS GET IN THERE VICKIE VIVA LA RASAAAAAAAAA


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Words can't describe how much better this segment turned out than what I originally expected.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Cheering Vickie lol. Stephanie is awesome.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Vickie getting chants :lol:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

get ready for some WWFuckery


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The ONLY time the EXCUSE ME has gotten cheers


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Didn't Vickie kayfabe marry Edge?


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

Well, there's our Main Event.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Hasn't it been like a decade since Steph last wrestled?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Steph wrestling must watch tv :mark:


^


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

why would you put yourself in harm's way when you could have ANYONE take your spot? Or...you know...just fire her :drake1


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Vickie Guerrero v. Stephanie?

THAT opened the show? The fuck?


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Vickies gonna whoop that corperate ass


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

One of the only times I've heard "excuse me" get cheered


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

If Steph competes in that white SMH shirt, I'll mark out.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

When Vickie Guerrero is opening RAW's you know the product is in the shitter.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The first time in WWE history where "Excuse me!" gets a pop.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

MILF FIGHT? 
:steph all the way :moyes1


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao People seriously liked that cringeworthy shit?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuckery is going to be through the fucking roof tonight. Not the good kind either.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

These people in the crowd actually cheered for Steph to wrestle :lel


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

If Vickie does a frog splash :lmao


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

The fuck is Cole wearing :ti


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Damn Stephanie's hour glass body. Got to go beat off now.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I will mark my ass off if Vickie pulls off the smoking gun like Eddie for the win!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Vickie Guerrero turns me on so much. 

Goodness gracious!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Wow, they somehow turned Vickie face. Even "excuse me" got a pop.

and god damn Steph is so hot


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

COLES PISSED ME OFF ALREADY WITH THAT JACKET


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jesus Christ. She might be annoying, but Stephanie looks fucking gorgeous tonight.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Steph in wrestling gear it is like they want their audiences to die of masturbation


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Ziggler wins the title? :mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

CoverD said:


> This was a pretty shitty promo...


You can't be serious...

Oh god you're serious.

Edit: Okay WHAT?! We fucking had this main event on Smackdown. I get it, Smackdown is just filler, but holy shit. This is just stupid. This is exactly why people don't give a shit about Smackdown, because of stupid bullshit like this.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Steph vs. Vickie... now there's a main event match!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Barrett and Ziggler for the strap? Why isn't THAT a main event match?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

This raw is gonna be a BIG SHIT.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

They're doing this 4-on-3 again? Jesus...


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Team Sell No ready for round 2....


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sith Rollins said:


> These people in the crowd actually cheered for Steph to wrestle :lel


Because dat attire


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Raw is rematches. And a double dose of divas.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How the fuck did Dolph get a fucking title match??? 

He wins one match after losing eleventy billion in a row and that makes him a top contender? I call BS.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Divas division on fire


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Awful main event.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Never thought I'd see Vickie getting cheered.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Because Smackdown apparently happens in an alternate universe.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That repeat main event from last weeks smackdown tho. fpalm


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

same main event as SD? yup tuning out early tonight


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So it's Cena, Ginger Cena and Samoan Cena in the same team. God help us all.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

lol only 4 on 3 giving cena a bit of an advantage don't ya think?


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Another fucking smackdown rematch.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

People cheering Vickie? Man, I'm really impressed.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

That was a damn good opening segment.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Stephanie single handedly turned vickie a babyface. My god that was brilliant.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena, Sheamus, Reigns teaming. Foregone conclusion


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Spoiler Alert:

















































































:cena2 wins


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Barrett/Ziggler should be a good match, hopefully Barrett retains.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Two rematches from Smackdown. So much fucking hate.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Never thought i'd see the day where Vicky gets cheered.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Redzero said:


> This raw is gonna be BIG TITS.


fixed.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

I've always said that Steph was a natural heel and the real heir to her daddy's talent. She completely owns on the mic every goddamn time, honestly one of the best in the industry, no comparison with her droning husband.

Also WTF did Vickie just turn face?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

TheGMofGods said:


> You can't be serious...
> 
> Oh god you're serious.
> 
> Edit: Okay WHAT?! We fucking had this main event on Smackdown. I get it, Smackdown is just filler, but holy shit. This is just stupid. This is exactly why people don't give a shit about Smackdown, because of stupid bullshit like this.


Just because you were staring at her tits the entire time, does not mean it was a good promo.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Supermen Team again.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

If BNB loses the IC title to Dolph then he automatically becomes the favorite to win the MITB contract match after Rollins.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Holy shit! That segment was fucking awesome.
> 
> VICKE managed to pull of a face turn :lol :ti


I know right! I was actually impressed. People are really on her side!


Now why the fuck are they repeating SD! main event? =/


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

This match again :jordan4

Cena or Sheamus to sell most of the match then hot tag to Reigns and it's over.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm going to feel incredibly uneasy if Vickie loses, especially after that Eddie mention from Stephanie.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler vs Wade Barrett happened on Smackdown
Alberto Del Rio, Cesaro, Randy Orton and Bray Wyatt vs Sheamus, John Cena and Roman Reigns happened on Smackdown
...


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Why does Stephanie alw walk with one hand on her hip? Lol


----------



## RabidCrow (Apr 18, 2014)

Stephanie is the GOAT heel.. Damn.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Never thought that i'd see the day that Vickie ends up being a face of a feud.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Vickie Guerrero just turned me on. I'm sexually excited right now,


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Considering Steph hasn't wrestled in years I do wonder how she will be in the ring. (Even though I'm sure this match will have fuckery in it.)


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

If they were going to do the Handicap Match on Raw, then why scrap the original SD main event of Reigns vs Del Rio?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If Dolph Ziggler wins the IC title tonight....


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Cena to take all four of them out with 1 set of 'metal steps'.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I may not be happy with the result but that was a amazing start... At first all i expected was Vickie to try and kiss her arse to then get fired.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


:banderas She needs to come out with that song


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Damn with all these great matches tonight, don't leave to take a dump even during the Divas match.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Barrett has been jobbing like crazy this last 5 weeks ,Knowing the WWE history of jobbing people out then having then win the money in the bank briefcase could he be the winner this sunday??


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Please let Ziggler win and give the briefcase to barrett


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm predicting that Ziggler wins the IC Championship with a roll up, but Barrett gets placed into the MITB.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Holy shit! That segment was fucking awesome.
> 
> VICKE managed to pull of a face turn :lol :ti


More like Stephanie made it happen.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

The True Believer said:


>


I literally laughed out loud. Thank you


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Vickie Guerrero just turned me on. I'm sexually excited right now,


Thanks for letting us know weirdass


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Stephanie vs Vickie i'm actually marking out for that match that's amazing.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Ziggler wins the title? :mark:


And BNB wins on sunday


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> same main event as SD? yup tuning out early tonight


 First time I tried watching live in about 5 weeks. Fire up the DVR and look for something else.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

You know what i'm actually surprised they aren't having Sandow lose to Vickie tonight


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Stephanie vs. Vickie tonight? I guess Vince thinks it's a ratings grab! :vince$


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Is Cena on the main event again?


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

DashingRKO said:


> :banderas She needs to come out with that song


Holy Crap! That song brings back memories!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

So sick of the Usos.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

So far the only thing that looks good for tonight is BNB vs. DZ for the strap! And Ambrose/Rollins!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

It's nice to see Cena let his dogs off their leashes.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Vickie Guerrero turned before Cena


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

hopefully we get the Dust brothers


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Smackdown was "most watched". I don't think I've watched an episode in about 11 years


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They still wont let Reigns appear on his own and he might be the next champ, It's time to take off the training wheels off and let him show what he has.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Christ...who are these clowns wrestling?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

SD! was #1 on Cable television! Now lets pretend it never happened by having the same main event! Fuck. Logic. Lol.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Barrett Got Swag said:


> I'm predicting that Ziggler wins the IC Championship with a roll up, but Barrett gets placed into the MITB.


Might work since Barrett could still get his rematch on Main Event or Smackdown this week.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

DiGiorno Pizza @DiGiornoPizza · 3m

Pizza = 22 minutes to cook CM Punk = 7 world titles Add those together. What did you get? Doesn't matter, he's not coming back. #RAW

DiGiorno lightin up twitter again :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Tag Division was better when the NAO were beating these punks. Admit it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Usos are garbage.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I wonder if the Usos will eventually be somewhat differentiated in their clothes like the Bellas have been. One looks like he's wearing black leggings underneath, so there's that.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

That was Brock Lesnar screaming? :lol


----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

Fuck. Off. Usos


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

BigEMartin said:


> Thanks for letting us know weirdass


Hey, some of us prefer full figured women.

It's an acquired taste


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Wtffffff


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

nice first hour WWE LOL


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

New theme??


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

What dumb shit is it this week with Sandow. Oh.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

What the fuck is this music!!!??


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

WTF IS THIS


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Usos vs Luke Harper & Eric Rowan #234896234623849752789395


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:jordan4 at this merry go round music


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

No! No! Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Harper & Rowan actually get their own theme...


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

WTF? New theme?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The fuck?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

What the fuck....what the fuck...oh dear god no


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

What an entrance by Harper and Rowan -_-


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

wtf is this


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
I'm done.

I can't :lmao


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Vickie Guerrero just turned me on. I'm sexually excited right now,


You aren't the only one. I'd be all over that cougar!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

You have to be kidding me, they changed their theme to this crap song FFS


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Wot


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You are fuking kidding me with this song fpalm

They just killed the Wyatt's lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

WHY? WHY? What in the actual fuck.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

The Usos vs the Wyatt family this Sunday, they better be ready to throw dem bos!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

They are overdoing it with the song now. Get this shit off of my TV, bring back the original entrance.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Well, there goes the Wyatt Family


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

What is this music. :lol


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

What the fuck is that noise? :maury

That shit better not carry over to Bray. Broken out in love is perfect.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

The hell is up with that music?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

well their entrance music just hurts my ears


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that entrance music is a tad grating, lol.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fucking hell, what is it with this company giving guys who are supposed to be in stables their own theme music recently? Jesus.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sounds like Funeral music or some shit.

The fuck. :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

What the hell is this? CFO$ Strikes Again


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

They have new music?


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

This is why I watch RAW :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just don't know. :lmao


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

wtf is wrong with wwe. COme on


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm bored of the Usos. They need something new!

When did Harper and Rowan get their own music?!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WTF? That was something I did not expect to hear Luke and Eric coming out to.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

:ti


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh fucking dear. Fucking pathetic. Typical WWE trying to milk something dry and actually having the complete opposite effect. No one was fucking singing along. Stupid cunts.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Lmao I honestly thought that was Sandow with a new gimmick


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

What the hell is this?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

This is why CFO$ sucks.

:lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHAT THEU FM,C HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

For the love of God, if THAT replaces Live In Fear permanently...


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

LOL WHY WHY


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

That literally made my ears bleed.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

What an EPIC entrance by Harper n' Rowan :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Jesus, they could have done that a lot better. Dueling frickin' banjos would have been better


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What the actual fuck was that shit? :ti


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

What was that tune to...sounds farmiliar


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

My ears are bleeding. Another awful theme


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Wyatt Family are complete jokes at this point


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Might as well have Harper take over the clan and be done with it.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

If that's actually a match between Vickie and Stephanie it's worth the price of Raw just to see that.

I hope nobody's tit implants explode during it or people in the first few rows could be injured by debris.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Heel R-Truth had better music than that


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Save.Us.Jim Johnston


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn, just go out of your way to ruin things.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Some cringeworthy 16-bit like theme for Harper and Rowan..sounds lame as shit.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

As long as Bray keeps his GOAT theme I can deal with the carny music for the other two.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

THAT THEME.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That is some backwoods ass-raping music.


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 9, 2014)

That had Vince written all over it.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

So the Wyatts' new theme music is a Popeye / Steamboat Willie mashup?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

That new Harper/Rowan theme song is kinda cool.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

What do the American Idol judges have to say about this, absolutely dreadful! Stay with the old theme fellas!


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

So excited to see Usos vs Wyatts #10000000.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

cant wait to read tyrion reaction to this


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

This entrance just screams "we just dont have money anymore"


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Amber B said:


> I just don't know. :lmao


I kind of agree with you this time.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

just fire CFO$ and use johnson again, it's not rocket science WWE


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

That was possibly one of the worst theme songs I ever heard.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

How odd.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

No thank you with that organ music


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

That sounded like one of the polyphonic ringtones you made on your Nokia 3310


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I honestly thought that they put Vaudevillains in the main roster.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Foggy Friggin' Mountain Breakdown would have been better..wtf was that shit?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I was honestly expecting Damien Sandow to come out when that music started because it sounded like something a jobber would come out to and how sad they are that there losing.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'RAW is awful themes' lately


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

New music means they're gonna win the belts at MITB!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

GET IT OFF OF MY TV NOW


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> cant wait to read tyrion reaction to this


He won't care. He only cares for Bray.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

So yeah i hope that is only these two's theme but it is making me think even more the Wyatt's will come out of MitB champs.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dat clothesline


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh God, it's back. Help me.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, that was quick.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

What the hell was the point of that?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Kane Kong said:


> You aren't the only one. I'd be all over that cougar!


after I'm done with her:cheer


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What i don't get is why they ruin the Wyatt's so early with shitty ass music and stupid "sing along with the Wyatt" stuff... fucking hell 

Least the Wyatt's won :lol

This song is really fucking cringeworthy...seriously ..not even TNA does this lame shit :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ruined a great entrance. Dueling Banjos would be better than this crap.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Theme almost reminds me of....


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

WOAT theme


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

this is literally the worst theme ever.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

He's got the Whole World in his hands...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's like if a baseball organist is having a stroke. The hell is this?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I really can't deal with that theme. :ti


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

:lmao wtf is this


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I hate the Uso's.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Usos getting more confident on the mic. Nice.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Damn that was quick, if their skills in the ring don't get them the win, that music might make the Usos pass out!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Why do they keep fucking up new themes :fpalm


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

looks like your twin got O-SO fucked up


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That music reminds me of Oregon Trail II, some of the eerie weird shit that would play in small towns. Perfect.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

How the fuck did they not see that coming?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm so tired of USOs vs Wyatts.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

That sounds like something my niece would play on her keyboard....she is three


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lame. "Uso Crazy!" How genius!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Bring your STANKY ass back in this ring" :westbrook5


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Kind of looking forward to see what Stephanie McMahon wears in the ring more than anything else


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

At least put some aura with it or something. Dim the lights, shit. The fuck are they thinking.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Harper :mark: :mark:


----------



## nick05_hatch3 (Mar 17, 2014)

I could play a similar song on my recorder in fourth grade. Guess thats all it takes nowadays.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Damnnnnnnn


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hate that lame new theme...i can't ....it's really fucking horrible..but i'll stop complaining fpalm


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

WWE on ultimate troll mode.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Music was horrible...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Do they make wrestling gear that will fit stephanies massive tits? She should just come out topless...


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

If the WWEs plan is to get people sick of "Hes got the whole world..." then they are accomplishing that goal. It got annoying the 3rd time Bray was singing it and now they are milking it to death with the organ entrance music. Ugh.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

See what happens when you geeks play sing along with Bray, you get that shitty ass theme :maury


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nick05_hatch3 said:


> I could play a similar song on my recorder in fourth grade. Guess thats all it takes nowadays.


You mean the fluteaphone. HA those were awesome


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

HHHbkDX said:


> Lame. "Uso Crazy!" How genius!!!


sounds like a Mike Adamle original


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Genius move by Creative. Now people wont say Cesaro's theme is the worst thing ever.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

God I love it when WWE starts trolling


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I have never played a harmonica in my life..but I think I could have come up with better. Who is in charge of theme music nowadays? Is he sane or mentally competent?


----------



## nick05_hatch3 (Mar 17, 2014)

Maybe put harper in a basket in the middle of the ring and have him sliver out like a cobra. =ratings


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

If Jim Johnston is trolling us, We kind of deserve it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

They've only given that (horrible) music to Rowan & Harper. Pretty sure Wyatt keeps the "Broken Out in Love"
No need to panic, people


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I noticed Jey Uso rather laughing when the theme was being played...pretty pathetic theme of the Wyatt's...holy shit :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It was like Deliverance elevator music. That or Al Yankovic having a stroke during a Polka.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Which is worse, Cesaro's theme or The wyatt families new theme? Lol


----------



## Reignz (Jun 21, 2014)

i think they were trying to pull off something sounding eerie but it just sounds horrible


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

HEY FANS LOVE THIS SONG SO LETS GO USE IT AS THEIR THEME SONG BEST 4 BUSINESS LOL LOL fuck you vince


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Can Seth Rollins please curbstomp CFO$


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> See what happens when you geeks play sing along with Bray, you get that shitty ass theme :maury


I really hope that it's just Rowan and Harpers theme (even though I hate it with a passion) if Bray has it too I will be forced to mute the tv whenever he makes his entrance


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

High_King said:


> Kind of looking forward to see what Stephanie McMahon wears in the ring more than anything else



Haha same. Gonna be fit whatever she wears no doubt lol.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Which is worse, Cesaro's theme or The wyatt families new theme? Lol


Cesaro's definitely. The fuck were they thinking putting that shit on him?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

WWE needs to fire CFO$ immediately.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

That new song sucks


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> It was like Deliverance elevator music. That or Al Yankovic having a stroke during a Polka.


Or a rusty gate echoing through a drainpipe.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

That theme was fucking horrible


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

High_King said:


> Kind of looking forward to see what Stephanie McMahon *wears* in the ring more than anything else


Or not wearing :cena5


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> HEY FANS LOVE THIS SONG SO LETS GO USE IT AS THEIR THEME SONG BEST 4 BUSINESS LOL LOL fuck you vince


:lel


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Save.Us.Jim Johnston


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I really hope that it's just Rowan and Harpers theme (even though I hate it with a passion) if Bray has it too I will be forced to mute the tv whenever he makes his entrance


IF Bray has this song too i'll literally laugh :aryalol


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Lets go Rowan!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

High_King said:


> Kind of looking forward to see what Stephanie McMahon wears in the ring more than anything else


Wish it would be this plus with "My Time" theme


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> WWE needs to fire CFO$ immediately.


Yeah Jim Johnston could fart a better theme in his sleep than that crap


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

I like the IDEA of the theme but it needs to be less shitty. Who knows? May Rowan will win here and we'll get to hear that nails-on-the-chalkboard masterpiece again.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

vicky is gonna win tonite - and then quit, so she an leave as a babyface - calling it now.


----------



## Wedge10 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have picked THE very, very, very, very best Monday Night Raw to watch live for the first time in over a year!

Stephanie in a match at last! :mark: :mark: :mark:

I knew this time was coming with her training so much over the last year or so.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> Cesaro's definitely. The fuck were they thinking putting that shit on him?


No idea, but it's absolute SHIT.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

The Usos are one of the only few superstars that i really wish never had mic time, their way of talking is annoying as hell. I liked them better when they didn't talk.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

vickie v steph


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> Which is worse, Cesaro's theme or The wyatt families new theme? Lol


Luke and Eric's theme by fucking far.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Something i've noticed lately guys...the themes like Cesaro, Roman, Rollins, Ambrose and now Wyatts has been fucking awful. What happened to the WWE being amazing at themes that were awesome?!? 

Shit so bad that even TNA has some themes lately giving WWE a run for their money..seriously fpalm


----------



## 96Z28 (Apr 3, 2012)

Holy shit am I sick of the Uso's flying over the top rope to get some sort of pop. That is the only thing they have and it is getting oooooold.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

If Bray comes out to that Theme, WWE just basically killed them with the crowd :lel


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Usos losing sunday :jose


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

So what was the point of that?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Why not do it with banjos...get that Deliverance vibe going or whatever


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok stop the uso crazy crap pls. That sounds like something that adamlee would say


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

One of the worst finishers.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

The Wyatts bury job continues.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Man Usos vs the Wyatt family in a phonebooth book it now, a ring can't hold these two teams down!


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

When did WWE become full of this advertisement crap. Everything has a crap twitter reference or advertisement sponsor. I remember when the Commentators actually spoke about the match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> Wish it would be this plus with "My Time" theme


I thought that pic was LIta for a second ha.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Erick Rowan is certainly the weakest in ring talent in the Wyatt Family.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

The Usos make me want to change the channel. They're so boring.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Luke Harper has those King Kong Brody eyes.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

The fuck was that?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:harper


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat ass.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Usos winning on Sunday LMAO


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Who got a new theme song?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> Which is worse, Cesaro's theme or The wyatt families new theme? Lol


Cesaro's.  At least the Wyatts' makes sense and fits them. I can tell you who's coming out when I hear that at least too. With Cesaro if not for the air sirens I'd have no fucking clue who it is.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Wyatt Family manhandling! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

So surprised the League of Superheros didn't came to save their brothers.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Xiao said:


> When did WWE become full of this advertisement crap. Everything has a crap twitter reference or advertisement sponsor. I remember when the Commentators actually spoke about the match.


:lawler & :bahgawd
Those were the days


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

They look odd holding titles


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

wow thats some exciting booking. I had a big ass boner thinking about vickie and her scream while I pooundher and now it's gone man


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Bet Stephanie wont compete...which means no hot ring attire


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Harper is awesome...

Here comes Bray...


----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

Wyatt's getting heel heat? Interesting.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bray time! :mark:


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wyatts never appear w/o Bray. This could be the start of Bray being a face and being separated from his followers.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Do they make wrestling gear that will fit stephanies massive tits? She should just come out topless...


that's the best idea ever


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Triumphs? They just lost.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

That theme is absolutely terrible. If they were going to give them a terrible song, the least they could of done was made it creepy sounding. But it's not even that.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Sorry Bray, but the eater of pushes is winning instead.


----------



## nick05_hatch3 (Mar 17, 2014)

Another epic Bray promo. Give this man the strap


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

God get this man a title reign so we can have more of these amazing promos.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Reptilian said:


> So surprised the League of Superheros didn't came to save their brothers.


superman (cena) , lobo (reigns), and firestorm (sheamus)?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Triumphs? They just lost.


He cut the promo before the WWE changed it to them losing the 2nd match.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Turn the fucking lights back on please. Its looking more and more like Disney on Ice..


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Wyatt is so good at talking, i get lost when he talks


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Steph is a great MILF. But to the guys getting horny with Vicky??!? One word. GROSS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Triumphs? They just lost.


Well it is a odd one they won first then one of them lost and then they destroyed them afterwards .


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Bray and that promo magic.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

the 6 man ladder match for the title is going to be crap


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Is it just me that cant stand bray wyatts promos...his constant need to take deep breaths is annoying


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> superman (cena) , lobo (reigns), and firestorm (sheamus)?






Bad For Business said:


> So it's Cena, Ginger Cena and Samoan Cena in the same team. God help us all.



Come on guys. All 3 were hand picked to represent Earth in the Galactic Senate.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Wyatt is so good at talking, i get lost when he talks


Same, he plays his gimmick to perfection, plus he's got the look for that gimmick. He's extremely captivating when he speaks.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Wyatt's FTW @ MITB.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

31 minutes in and I already feel the need to go to sleep. Awful.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Wyatts all walking out with gold

:done


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice promo by Bray. Interesting setup with him addressing Harper/Rowan like that.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Turn the fucking lights back on please. Its looking more and more like Disney on Ice..


wut


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Wyatts all walking out with gold
> 
> :done


One can only hope


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

HEY GUYZ DO YOU THINK CENA SHEAMUS AND ROMAN REIGNS WILL OVERCOME THE ODDS IN THE MAIN EVENT? IM SO AFRAID ITS A HANDICAP MATCH


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BruceLeGorille said:


> the 6 man ladder match for the title is going to be crap


Luckily Sunday's match has 7 men so it'll be fine.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

I hope to see Harper & Rowan win the belts while having Bray atleast prevent Cena from becoming the champion.

Bray needs some strong wins, he hasn't really had one since beating Daniel Bryan. But I can't see him walking out the champion from MITB.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

Dat theme tho. Too good.


----------



## Klein Helmer (Mar 25, 2014)

Steph's tits...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Daniel Bryan on the kickoff... umm why on the kickoff?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DBryan on the kickoff show...Hmmm.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> HEY GUYZ DO YOU THINK CENA SHEAMUS AND ROMAN REIGNS WILL OVERCOME THE ODDS IN THE MAIN EVENT? IM SO AFRAID ITS A HANDICAP MATCH



It doesn't matter what we think. :vince


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lana's legs...MY GOSH!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

I like Cole's outfit.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

daniel bryan on the kickoff? why? he's so much better than this!


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Luckily Sunday's match has 7 men so it'll be fine.












#EvenWorst


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hopefully Bryan gives us a definitive return date at MITB.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Swagger face turn tonight?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Her scowl-y face...just...lol!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Rusev in Washington DC


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Lana's legs...MY GOSH!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


You can't even see them.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey it's Rusev. Time to fall into an eternal sleep.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Rusev :mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

LANA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Luckily Sunday's match has 7 men so it'll be fine.


Well really it only has 2. Cena and Samoan Cena. Everyone else is practically irrelevant


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The best Bulgarian besides Berbatov


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

did she just say what I think she said


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you guys think it's possible D Bry could be a surprise entrant in the ladder match? I mean as it stands right now there's only 7 participants; aren't there usually eight?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I think Rusev is actually asleep right there.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

A guy showing up with an anti obama sign in the background would make this shit hilariously ironic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

More Obama bashing by Vince HA
sad thing is, he is right, Obama sucks. but its still funny.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> HEY GUYZ DO YOU THINK CENA SHEAMUS AND ROMAN REIGNS WILL OVERCOME THE ODDS IN THE MAIN EVENT? IM SO AFRAID ITS A HANDICAP MATCH


those three could beat the whole roster and the nxt roster.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Lana so sexy.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Lana owns so hard. It's too bad they don't give her a wrestler worthy of her talents


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

The should've used this one instead:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Are they really doing the smackdown main event as the raw main event?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lel Vince sparing no cost to hold this grudge like a female


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Lana is right about Obama and his decision making


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

** Vince McMahon is jerking off to the Anti-Obama speech by Lana :lol :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

How is Lana a heel when she is telling the 100% truth?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Isn't that the same backdrop used for Swagger/Colter promo before WM 29?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

lana <3333333333333333333


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

Cute music for the Wyatt's


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I love Lana, but his accent is so, so bad.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This shit is so stupid. Russev didn't do shit for Russia. He is in the WWE for christs sake.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

lana keeps burying obama. love it


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I see Lana and Rusev took a trip to Green Screen Land


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

jacobdaniel said:


> Do you guys think it's possible D Bry could be a surprise entrant in the ladder match? I mean as it stands right now there's only 7 participants; aren't there usually eight?


Only if his health is good. but that could be why they only have 7 incase he is ready to go


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This getting homegirl over more than George Zimmerman.
Bad move, WWE.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Putin gets more publicity on RAW than he does on CNN


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I WANNA SEE THEM LEGS!!!! LOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Call us pathetic all you want lana, I still me love some of you. :yum:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Such monotone.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> More Obama bashing by Vince HA
> sad thing is, he is right, Obama sucks. but its still funny.


vince didn't say that, lana did.

duh


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I want Lana to say "CHUT UP" again.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So when is Cena going to squash this guy?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Gotta love Rusev, he's going to be a fucking beast.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I volunteer to spank Lana's behind, and tell her you can't say that about America.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Rusev channeling Horatio. :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Putin vs Obama. One comes half-naked on horseback and the other is armed with a clipboard and pen


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

She lucky she wasn't in front of The White House, Michelle Obama would of gave her the Headbutt of Doom


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

If Rusev and Lana aren't careful they might end up turning face for trashing U.S politicians instead of the citizens.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

is this rocky 4 ?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

"Rusev crush"?

It's official. He's Ivan Drago.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Pretty sure Ludvig Borga was driving that double decker tourist bus by yelling "Don't do that angle bro".


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

fpalm fucking stop with foreign gimmick bullshit


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Paige is hot


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

A threesome with this two would be heaven


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

lana would be so much hotter with a us flag bikini on though. That gainesville florida girl that she is lol


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

oh god Paige on commentary lol


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh good Paige on commentary and Alica Fox is in the match. The post match should be entertaining.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey look, it's that pale girl in the jacket who never speaks.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

No one wants to rise for their super athlete but we "rise" for Lana every time whether we like it or not!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuck off, Alicia.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

oh great LOUD NOISES on commentary :moyes8


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Lana is not really a heel she telling the R Truth


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Rusev :lmao :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Can political slander and shit like that actually be considered PG...It's like brain wash propaganda for little kids...I guess all of this shit is fucked up for kids in one way or another.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cameron heel turn incoming.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Jerry Lawler is such a fucking pedophile.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

amhlilhaus said:


> vince didn't say that, lana did.
> 
> duh



And who writes the story lines?


DUH


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Paige on commentary. But hey, they interupted her entrance though lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Paige is so fucking yummy..that light skinned goth look is a turn on :mark:

I must say though...she lately has bored me though...shame cuz her NXT run was better than her current run.

Meanwhile, Brodus is sitting at home watching Raw play his theme :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I needed Justin Roberts to let me know this was a Divas match. Nothing gave it away beforehand


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Paige finally getting a chance to talk, even if it's only on commentary.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

-UNDEAD- said:


> *I want Lana to say "CHUT UP" again.*


:lana CHUT UP lol


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Haha that is the lowest way to brainwash people into being "patriotic". And the worst thing, they are buying it xD Lol that country and its people.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Somebody call my momma! I'm the Greatest!


Ernest Miller "The Cat" lives on in the WWE


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

paige cant talk


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

oh god i hate cameron


----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

Fuck. Off. Naomi


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

omg total divas on wwe network. OH GOODIE


----------



## Klein Helmer (Mar 25, 2014)

The True Believer said:


> "Rusev crush"?
> 
> It's official. He's Ivan Drago.


That's been in his music since his debut.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Naomi ass is so PHOT omg :banderas


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cameron, oh god.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Not really sure how smart it is to have Paige on commentary. Cameron being a bitch on commentary should be funny when mixed with awkward Paige.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cameron and her Milky Way weave on commentary. :jaydamn


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Somebody call my momma! I'm the Greatest!
> 
> 
> Ernest Miller "The Cat" lives on in the WWE


"You better sit down, fat boy!"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh wow, what the fuck is Cole wearing? :ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, at least Paige will finally get a chance to talk LOL.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

kariverson said:


> Haha that is the lowest way to brainwash people into being "patriotic". And the worst thing, they are buying it xD Lol that country and its people.


FIFA World Cup says HOLA motherfucker!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Ah naw, not Cameron.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so now we have to hear the divas argue on commentary like its not bad enough to hear cole, JBL and King argue.

Cameron promos like a 12 year old girl


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cameron on commentary. fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Camerons voice makes me want to slap her


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Meanwhile, Brodus is sitting at home watching Raw play his theme :lol


He shouldn't be pissed since it's Ernest Miller's theme.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Fuck off Cameron


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The women are better actors than the men in today's wwe. They actually act like they hate each other.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Isn't this the same girl who had no clue what her favorite match was, on commentary?


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

Every time I hear Paige's theme song I keep thinking Tanaka is coming back.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

What happened to Paige, the Anti-Diva?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ugh.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Andrew Arbuckle said:


> No one wants to rise for their super athlete but we "rise" for Lana every time whether we like it or not!


hey i understood, you talkin about my dick


*MY DICK​*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't think it's possible for someone to get cheaper heat than Lana and Rusev right now. Maybe if someone came out talking about how great a guy Hitler was, maybe.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

BruceLeGorille said:


> paige cant talk


Just wow this is daft...


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Paige has a guy's voice.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

OMG Cameron is fucking horrible! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Quick bring back Lana bashing the Govt, that was awesome, this sucks!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Cameron, Paige nearly broke you in half in her submission keep it cool your not in these ladies league girl bye.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Top 3 of the divas division right now imo: (except Cameron)


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Cameron getting whiter?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm trying figure out whos the strawberry in-between the vanilla and chocolate commentary here..


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

It's hurt, but Cameron just kicks Paige's ass in the mic.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Xevoz said:


> What happened to Paige, the Anti-Diva?



Vince realised she's British


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh shit, Cole :ti
Fuck :lmao


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Naomi & Cameron break up is in full effect


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> If Rusev and Lana aren't careful they might end up turning face for trashing U.S politicians instead of the citizens.


they better book them to run for congress to get their heat back


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Xevoz said:


> What happened to Paige, the Anti-Diva?


They fucked her up and are continuing to do so...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


>


lol at the pic ^ :lol


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice pop for Naomi. In the crowd and in my pants.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Paige getting owned on the mic


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cole just BERRIED Cameron :lel


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

this bickering is dstracting from a decent divas match stfu


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

At least she hasn't said 'boo' or 'girl bye' yet.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

No one seems to be giving in a fuck about this match

Edit: Cameron calling Paige a rookie despite never holding the title :ti


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> *Meanwhile, Brodus is sitting at home watching Raw play his theme* :lol


Who's theme? :hmm:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The shade queen Cole just gave her.
The shade.

Actually, just actually. Actually.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHINGLE CHINGLE!!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

This is HORRIBLE

:maury


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cole having to cut Cameron off :lmao


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Brawl please :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Could somebody just put tape on Camerons mouth please? Also you know if you all on commentary feel like talking about the match feel free


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

How many times can this chick say actually?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Cameron is fucking annoying


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Rofl Paige is actually burying Cameron on commentary :lmao


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Someone please stop this commentary.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

These two are almost making me appreciate King, Cole, and Lawler.





...Almost.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jeez, will everyone on commentary stfu already? I'm trying to watch a match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Actually.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Cameron is awful lol. Jesus, how is she employed?? Vince wants to save money?? Cut her!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao This is so bad....


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

OMG ACTUALLY ACTUALLY ACTUALLY ACTUALLY ACTUALLY


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Cole burying Cameron! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

So stupid to turn Cameron heel. Her partner is way more natural at it.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

This commentary is so annoying.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Rookie lol, Cameron you barely been there a year or more geez girl.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Holy shit, they are destroying Cameron


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Paige getting owned on the mic


Yeah, like adults get owned by 3 years old.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Love paige, but cameron is eating her ass alive, on the mic.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cole shitting all over her :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Can we end this damn match already?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Toecails :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Everyone just stop talking. Please.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

just end this match already so we don't have to hear Cameron speak


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Paige sucks


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

She botched "coat tails" LMFAO


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

do you want a cookie?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This match isn't bad but Cameron shut up please :StephenA


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Cameron, shut the fuck up.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Cameron's favourite match ever was Alicia Fox vs Melina, must be awesome commenting on her idol

Then calls Paige a rookie


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Paige getting owned on the mic


Not really, they're equally awful on the mic.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Here comes the weekly stupidity from Alicia Fux....


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Man, Cameron is shit. :lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What an awful finisher.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Paige has absolutely no charisma or anything on the mic. She is like Cena.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why did they have to have Alicia Fox job this match. WWE fucking sucks.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Somebody call my momma! I'm the Greatest!
> 
> Ernest Miller "The Cat" lives on in the WWE


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO ANYONE SEE LAWLER EYE FUCKING PAIGE?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No roll-up pin for the win :shocked:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> Somebody call my momma! I'm the Greatest!
> 
> 
> Ernest Miller "The Cat" lives on in the WWE


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Face vs face diva will be refreshing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Paige going for a Bret Hart type of look?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I LOVE Naomi's new finisher.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What the fuck happened to my beloved NXT Paige?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That was real disdain for Cameron. Got damn.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Hahahahhaha!

Cameron has left commentary... I hope she leaves the building! :jbl


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

The commentary was fucking awful. So damn circular. Repeating the same shit over and over again.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

:lol Wait, people actually think Cameron did well on commentary?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

dat ass on Naomi


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Lawler is scheming on a way to get in Paiges tights


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Finally, the pissbreak match is over.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well that was awkward


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

HBK4LIFE said:


> Lawler is scheming on a way to get in Paiges tights


Nah, she's too old for him.


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

Dat assssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss omg


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Paige has absolutely no charisma or anything on the mic. She is like Cena.


She's the opposite of Cena.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WhyTooJay said:


> :lol Wait, people actually think Cameron did well on commentary?


No, but she did better than paige.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

That purple belt. fpalm


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

man paige is hot, naomi is hot, alicia is pretty ok, Cameron looks like a donkey.

No crazy A fox ????


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I still cant believe Roman Reigns is going to be aqua man.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Naomi with that boner killer man body


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Reigns beats the odds once again tonight :vince


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

So Paige vs Naomi, and Cameron screws over Naomi to start up a feud with them that no one cares about?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Fuck off Sheamus.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

These two. fpalm


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Irish Cena and Samoan Cena getting ready to bury some talent once again.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah Sheamus and Reigns, two of the top heels of the IWC.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Paige has absolutely no charisma or anything on the mic. She is like Cena.


Just stop posting. Seriously. Just stop.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Sheamus and Reigns on the screen. oh ffs.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Please turn fucking heel Sheamus


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sheamus being all yucks-yucks and giggles, and Roman be like "Shut the fuck up carrot top".


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fucking hell.
What Reigns will be in 3 years.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Cena v2 and Cena v3.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Naomi and Paige are cute together...fuck you Sheamus, turn heel.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah i love Naomi's ass...big and round!! 

That Sheamus heelish vibe lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Reigns is actually a decent face when they don't give him the SUPER treatment
PS, Sheamus acting a a bit Heelish there (please WWE turn him)


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BELIEVE IN REIGNS!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Sheamus sucks


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Roman Reigns, king of the worst one liners out there.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Reigns is a badass


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

I don' Bo-lieve in magic


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Please don't let Reigns ever talk again. Or dub an Ambrose promo over everything he says.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I think I want a commercial instead of this Shamus/Reigns promo.

Shamus sounds like Daffy Duck and Reigns is trying to sound like Batman


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I gotta say Roman Reigns is one stoic motherfucker.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Irish John Cena and Somoan John Cena ready to bury some talent tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Confidence Sheamoose, when Reigns says something bet your life on it that the man gets the job done. You can't handle Reigns man.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Chrome said:


> Ah Sheamus and Reigns, two of the top heels of the IWC.


Eh, I say that Reigns is more liked than Sheamus.:shrug


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Roman Reigns has charisma similar to James Milner.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> No, but she did better than paige.


Not even fucking close. Paige knew when to shut the fuck up and let the commentators call the match, Cameron kept running her mouth the entire time. Repeating the same stupid, childish insults.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Reigns has a deep ass voice (so do I if any of you are wondering)


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Glad Naomi's getting a push.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Were people seriously just saying that Cameron owned Paige on commentary? Is the computer you guys are using for this located in an insane asylum?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I Believe in you too Roman :reigns

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Cena v2 and Cena v3.


Pretty much this :lol

It's amazing how much WWE is focusing on Reigns...from the beginning of the show etc....

Cena is slowly becoming an afterthought..it's really good Cena is getting less attention..i sort of..like him more like this :lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

At least Reigns wasn't laughing with Sheamus.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HBK4LIFE said:


> Lawler is scheming on a way to get in Paiges tights


He's gonna be pissed when he finds out she's way too old for him.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Odds in Vegas Sheamus is out another year after a ladder match- 2/1.

Looking forward to that fella.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I sat through that nonsense and couldn't even see Alicia Fox flip her shit?

Rubbish.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

HBK4LIFE said:


> Lawler is scheming on a way to get in Paiges tights


never happen, she's too old


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Cameron called Paige a rookie? :lmao


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm loving Reigns not joking around. He will be a nice change from the typical face.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

WhyTooJay said:


> Not even fucking close. Paige knew when to shut the fuck up and let the commentators call the match, Cameron kept running her mouth the entire time. Repeating the same stupid, childish insults.



When do those idiots call a match?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

so roman reigns took the shield entrance, gear, theme song, and now catchphrase?????????????????????????? kill me already swear to god


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Fox back to jobbing like usual.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

TheGMofGods said:


> Were people seriously just saying that Cameron owned Paige on commentary? Is the computer you guys are using for this located in an insane asylum?


i'm confused about this as well. how exactly did cameron own anyone but herself?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Hogan v4 and Hogan v5.


Who was the Hogan between Hogan and Cena (Hogan 3.0) , or was there really ever one?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I sat through that nonsense and couldn't even see Alicia Fox flip her shit?
> 
> Rubbish.


They've already moved on. Now it's Cameron and Naomi getting ready to feud and Alicia's back in the background.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The only thing I like about Reigns is that he doesn't tell jokes and giggle. Yet.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Frico said:


> Glad Naomi's getting a push.


Hopefully no injury stops her push this time.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

mezomi said:


> I'm loving Reigns not joking around. He will be a nice change from the typical face.


What from the one's that always win and overcome the odds? Wait :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Atleast Reigns wasn't Smiling, Damn ppl you make anything sound worst than it is


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

That little promo is why Reigns is not Cena or Sheamus yet. Did you see him laughing all jokes? No. I hope they keep him badass not interacting friendly with the other faces. You can't complain about that.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Reigns isn't anything special in the ring/mic, but he has the look, presence and swagger and I think if they build him up slowly, it will work in the long run.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes Paige is so great on the mic. That's why Michael Cole needed to speak for her and defend her. LMFAO. The idiots on here.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

BruceLeGorille said:


> so roman reigns took the shield entrance, gear, theme song, and now catchphrase?????????????????????????? kill me already swear to god


inb4 deal with it. It sucks yeah, but what can you do :draper2 he is the least talented so he needs what made the Shield so over to help him out.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

How's that Pryme Tyme Players break-up working out for those two huh


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/23/14*

So far this has been a very sucky Raw. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Waffelz said:


> The only thing I like about Reigns is that he doesn't tell jokes and giggle. Yet.


Yet.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Love Titus. Please give him a W... Please WWE.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> I still cant believe Roman Reigns is going to be aqua man.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

As long as Reigns doesn't act too fucking corny , crack lame jokes..it'll be fine in my book.

Here comes Mr. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LEAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Time for some Titus BO Niel.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sad to see the fall of Titus O'Neil.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BO-LIEVEEEE


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Is Titus face again?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmyes


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

trip-BO-h


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Yay


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> so roman reigns took the shield entrance, gear, theme song, and now catchphrase?????????????????????????? kill me already swear to god


I'm afraid you'll just have to


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

World's Best said:


> When do those idiots call a match?


It doesn't matter. They're the professionals, let them talk. Cameron wouldn't shut the fuck up at all, and said nothing noteworthy to justify it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BOLIEVE :mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Do you bolieve?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Titus just happy he made the cut.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Is Bo Dallas face now? He's fought bad guys the past two weeks.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm so happy they broke up The Primetime Players for no discernible reason, aren't you?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Titus is the personal jobber of the NXT people.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

TITUS BO'NEIL.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Bored of jobber squash matched. They worked in the past, but the past is the past.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Paige is not good on the mic. Cameron is fucking trash in everything though. Oh and not every face is "cena" faces are supposed to win you duranged marks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns wont improve on the mic if they only let him speak for 30 seconds.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Andrew Arbuckle said:


> Cameron called Paige a rookie? :lmao


:lol Wow did she really say that?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Bolieve vs Hora Hora Hora, I can't choose who I want to win!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

mezomi said:


> I'm loving Reigns not joking around. He will be a nice change from the typical face.


if they keep him like that. I predict they turn him into goofy cena version 2.0


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

kariverson said:


> Steph is a great MILF. But to the guys getting horny with Vicky??!? One word. GROSS!!!!!!!!!!





El Capitano said:


> What from the one's that always win and overcome the odds? Wait :lol


Not funny. You know what I meant. He will be a face the doesn't have a super happy character.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

You know, I actually kinda like Rusev...but dude, dont steal Rollins' line.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm a BOliever. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WWE's idea of what a badass face should be in 2014 is amusing. Being quiet and trying to act all dark and brooding is not badass, he just looks like he wants to shoot up a school. 

This is the same company that produced Stone Cold Steve Austin. Ugh.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Not to BO! D;


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

BO! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bo getting an No Heato reaction


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Titus's theme is hilarious to listen, considering his position on the card.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sith Rollins said:


> inb4 deal with it. It sucks yeah, but what can you do :draper2 he is the least talented so he needs what made the Shield so over to help him out.


Rollins should have been a face IMO, but it's alittle late now...


Bo vs. Titus.. Heel vs. Heel? LOL


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

He's going to beat Titus. Oh wow.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'The inspirational :lol Bo Dallas!'


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Bo is not over. And he sucks. IWC love to hype this crap up.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Bo is quite possibly the least talented wrestler in wwe.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Titus sucks Bo-lieve that


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao Bo being great


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

That black eye :ti someone didn't bolieve


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 9, 2014)

Anyone know what's up with the black eye on Bo?


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Goddammit Bo sounds like a 12-year-old :lol


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

why is BO fighting heels? Are they really running out of face jobbers?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Bolieve in the Stunner Bo-Dallas. Austin 3:16 says I will whoop your ass. :austin


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah Reigns being angry and serious is the way they need to go, no bullshit Cena smiles and jokes. Also in reference to the Divas I miss AJ so much.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

For the love of god don't tell me Bo Ass is beating Titus O'Neil.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This short bus bastard bitch looks even worse. How is that possible?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Bo is one ugly mofo 

#Bolieve that


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Bo Dallas cracks me up. He's so corny and has such a punchable face. Dude is entertaining.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Titus' expressions :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Titus is the personal jobber of the NXT people.


tonight he will be a jobBO'r


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Bo's voice when he says Bo-lieve makes me want to stab him in the throat.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bo Dallas is hilarious. 

I wish I could say I was sorry...but no.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So we are getting a heel vs. heel matchup? Interesting :lol 

:hhh2


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

lol let's go BO


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alot of BO-lievers in the crowd. :banderas


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

He knows how to use that ring presence just like Bray, even though this gimmick is the polar opposite.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Who gave Bo Dallas the black eye?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh god, flabby is going to do his victory lap.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

9 and Bo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

BoBerg's streak lives!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That is so sad.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Titus O'Neil is fuuuuucked


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Bo really squash Titus lol'


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

#Bolieve


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat belleh.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

The streak lives on, what a man.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Well technically he already lost in the battle royal so what streak JBL?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Here comes the victory lap


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

"9 and BO!" :jbl


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

( ((
\ =\
__\_ `-\
(____))( \---- BO-LIEVE!
(____)) _
(____))
(____))____/----


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow JBL


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Bo-lieve in the streak! :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A jumping Bulldog is the finisher. What is this 1982?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bo Wins-Go off and celebrate with a couple of large Steak and Cheese subs and LARGE Onion Rings.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

hahhaha JBL, i swear man


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Feel bad for Titus. Should've never broken up the Prime Time Players.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Please BO -LEAVE!!!


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

9 & Bo


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Unbolievable, such a quick finish poor Titus.


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

are we gonna see a match longer than 5 minutes?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

BO FUCKIN RULES.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Hey buddy, I'm 9 and Bo" 

FUCKING LOL!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

We've finally found someone who does a worse dropkick than Cena


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He is the absolute best :lmao


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

"THE STREAK LIVES MAGGLE"

"Orly?" :brock


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SILLY ME, BUTTERFINGERS.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

BO-LIEVE!!!!!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

THE STREAK LIVES LOL :jbl


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what if the WWE had Bo Dallas beat Goldbergs streak


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bo Dallas is just...I can't hate him, ever.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Bo Dallas, going to challenge Goldbergs undefeated streak


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Bo is gold


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Bo's done for the night then? See everyone next week!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Bo is so damn funny


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh my fucking god, this guy is like Jeritroll on meth. :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't Stop Bolieving :lel


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Silly Bo-tterfingers.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Dat belleh.


*LOL*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

wow, titus actually looked legitimately pissed off.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

OMG :maury 

BO Dallas is winning me over. I can't 

:done


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Bo is uber troll


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Didn't like Bo in nxt, but I'm loving his gimmick right now. Awesome tonight


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

He's so irritating, but brilliant at the same time.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

We find out next!!


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

How can you not like the Bo Dallas gimmick? It's hilarious. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Silly me mr butterfingers :booklel


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Love Bo....such a great gimmick.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

The only problem I have with Bo is that I am not sure if I am supposed to hate him or laugh at him. Usually I find myself laughing because I hate him so much.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

i'm literally cracking up with laughter after that bo dallas promo after the match

9 and bo lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Bo Dallas is fucking awesome, even if he is Mr Butterfingers :lel


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh so we're going to find out the others in the MITB Ladder Match? Wow. Why not more diva's matches and fat kids in diapers telling me to Bolieve in myself. :faint:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

You guys ready for Big Show to return next week, 9 and Show


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Lol Bo tonight, I think I need to make a avatar right now for the man. In other news Bo Dallas is getting that Goldberg streak!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why would they pay for Jason Momoa when they could have just had Roman Reigns act in the movie


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Bo is an awesome troll lol.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm 9 & Bo. Lmao I'm starting to like this guy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bo's trolling is EPIC (Y)


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Hopefully he goes 22-Bo.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Bo is the greatest worst gimmick of all time :lmao :lmao :lmao

You can't hate that guy :lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Bo is not over. And he sucks. IWC love to hype this crap up.


he's getting a better reaction week to week, they counted for his pin.

they BO-lieve


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Man this show tonight. I won;t be able to stay awake for much longer... ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzz........


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Bo is the new Gillberg


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

JBL needs to get up and hi five Bo on that victory lap.


----------



## TheFan06 (Oct 16, 2013)

That microphone slap from Titus! :HA


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Bo Dallas is just...I can't hate him, ever.


:cole3 "Coming up next, Bo Dallas looks to extend his streak by facing "The Real American" Jack Swagger.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I am afraid Triple H is going to fill the ladder match with jobbers and dwarfs so Rollins wins. Then have him take title at MITB with the contract. My only hope is that HHH isn't Vince.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Gwilt said:


> The only problem I have with Bo is that I am not sure if I am supposed to hate him or laugh at him. Usually I find myself laughing because I hate him so much.


That's the idea I think. I am crying with laughter, Bo is the guy you want to see every week, but you want to see get his ass kicked.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Bo is not over. And he sucks. IWC love to hype this crap up.


Of course he is over. He is easy to hate, thats what makes him great.
He does his job perfectly.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

kariverson said:


> Man this show tonight. I won;t be able to stay awake for much longer... ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzz........


It is worse that you keep commentating about it rather than actually going to sleep.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Titus really looked like he was pissed off.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Reminded of this scene from UHF http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toNsPh-pxgc Just call me Mr. Butterfingers.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Don't stop bo lievin'! Silly me. Butter fingers

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok, I can admit when I'm wrong.

I used to hate Bo's irritating face, but tonight with his "hey buddy"...I saw his face.

Now I'm a BOliever!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> Titus really looked like he was pissed off.


He had to eat a pin by a jiggly-bellied ******. You wouldn't be too happy either.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Triple H to do another 20 minute promo...yay less wrestling!!! :hhh2


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why would they pay for Jason Momoa when they could have just had Roman Reigns act in the movie


Because jason Momoa has more than two facial expressions?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Here he is!!!! The KING OF KINGS!!!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Time for a 40 minute long promo.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Bo Dallas is quickly BOcoming my favorite wrestler.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao JBL's reaction to Bo winning: "The streak lives on! It's the greatest streak in sports entertainment history!"


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm gonna say Triple H puts himself in the match.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Bo Dallas is the future of this business, absolutely inspiring on all levels. A talent that this company has never seen.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Someone who doesn't suck. Finally, Triple H.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:trips2


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hope we get a good line-up for the Money in the Bank match. Might end up ordering with two quality ladder matches on the card.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hour 1 start :steph
Hour 2 start :HHH2


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Dat yellow briefcase is sexeh.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HHH needs to go back to the "my time" theme.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Funny HHH was never in MITB.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What if Rollins with the MITB match, then Reigns win the WWE title match and Rollins cashes it in after HHH screws over Reigns


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

sigh reigns


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Preach Hunter!


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

wwe burying politicians LOL


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

HHH burying the USA. Weird.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

GOLDEN BRIEFCASE


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Triple H for president


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Triple H actually has a point there. 

Our elected officials are fucking putrid. Fuck both parties and those that represent them!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Z. Kusano said:


> Hour 1 start :steph
> Hour 2 start :HHH2


BEST FOR BIZNIZfpalm


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Just announce Wade in the ladder match please


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL at HHH taking a dig for Vince at Obama... :vince5


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

NotAllThere said:


> I am afraid Triple H is going to fill the ladder match with jobbers and dwarfs so Rollins wins. Then have him take title at MITB with the contract. My only hope is that HHH isn't Vince.


Don't matter who win the briefcase @Night of Champions Reigns will beat the winner for it


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Shots fired by the Game towards the Government boom. President Triple H has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Oooh! Maybe we'll find out who's in this damn ladder match!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice Golden Briefcase.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Someone who doesn't suck. Finally, Triple H.


Unless you count HHH sucking Vince to get where he is.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I just can't force myself to give a shit about this upcoming PPV.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Golden case. Smothered in GOOOOOOOOOLD


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> HHH burying the USA. Weird.


Not at all lol politicans. Not the country.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Triple H for president


This^


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The Briefcase is gold that must mean Goldust or Stardust is winning it


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I miss the red case.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THAT GOLD LUNCHBOX.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Eager to hear the other competitors. :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I like the new gold briefcase, it looks nice.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Typical Jerry


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Titus is ripped, has an attitude and he's badass, of course they're going to job him out.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KOFI :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> HHH burying the USA. Weird.


Don't confuse burying our treasonous government for burying the country, the country is the people, not the Govt.
Never forget that. Never.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Of course Kofi is in it


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Kofi...


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Kofi looked miserable

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Swagger in the MiTB


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Kofi sucks


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Kofi and Swagger.... Wut.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Thwagger jizzed.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

HOLY SHIT! :mark:



Waffelz said:


> Thwagger jizzed.


Shhhhh.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Ziggler :mark:


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

"A contract the allows a shot at being the WWE champion"... And ensures that they are a complete jobber.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> Typical Jerry


Good thing that table is covering his crotch.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Swagger run with the world heavyweight title was so bad.


----------



## TheFan06 (Oct 16, 2013)

LMAO THAT ZIGGLER COMMENT


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Yay Swagger. Boo Kofi. Boo Zigglar. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> Typical Jerry


good ol jerry




ayyyyyyyyyyyy thwagger biatch jack is in the match


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Trips taking a shot at the IWC


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kofi isn't winning. He's just there to fill the _Shelton Benjamin spots_ position


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ziggler pop. What a surprise.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Give swagger the case. Win the belt. Feud with Rusev. Have reusev kill a black wrestler. Have swagger overcome all odds. ROCKY 4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This line up is pretty awesome!!!


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yasssss


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Barrett to win 

:mark:


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Can't even let Sandow redeem himself smfh


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Push Ziggler!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

WADE YESSSSSSSSSSS :mark: :mark:
Yes


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Damn good ladder match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

No Sandow?


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Glad Zigglers in it


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Please, let BNB win this match. And for the love of christ, HHH don't ever do that impersonation again.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

That match should be awesome


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Marked so hard when Barrett won

But I know he won't win


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

At least we are going to have a good ladder match. Pretty sure this one is going to steal the show, as always.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> Typical Jerry


Wow, can't blame him TBH.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Dolph Ziggler getting title shot after title shot lol. This will be the better ladder match for sure.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm betting on Rollins, BNB or Ziggler to win.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

So it's looking like Seth is getting that case.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

trips impersonating barrett :lmao


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

:barrett


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Hopefully BNB or Rollins wins it.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

No dean ambrose tho? da faq


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Triple H's mock British accent :maury


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

This MITB match is better than the WHC one.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This contract match is going to be so much better than the actual championship match want to know why? Because they have atleast 1 or more high flyer!


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

Quick RVD bury.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

What about Ambrose?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

RVD BURIAL FOR NO REASON.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

lol at the RVD burn ...

RVD just got buried by ----> :hhh2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Funny thing is he actually does know he'll win it :lmao



Why is Seth dressed like a CAW


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ambrose is gonna get in there someway


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

HHH :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rollins gonna get this joint for sure. But it's seriously gonna overshadow the WWEWHC one.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

INB4 Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

NO AMBROSE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Why waste a spot on Kofi? Everyone knows he will never win. He better at least deliver some awesome "highlight reel" spots.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Seth Rollins the future of WWE?

I have the weirdest boner right now.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank fuck he got rid of that shitty lycra vest


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hope that Barrett wins.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

RVD BURIED. HA


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> Typical Jerry


:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Wow, can't blame him TBH.


but you are not old enough to be her grandfather like Jerry is


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

BigEMartin said:


> No dean ambrose tho? da faq


Maybe interferes and attacks Seth Rollins?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

LOL, that attire...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

NO AMBROSE THOUGH!

Triple H says who's Dean Ambrose, is he my driver tonight. It should come down to Ambrose vs Rollins, but he needs to be in to win it! I guess it comes down to Ziggler and Rollins.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> This MITB match is better than the WHC one.


full of people that do nothing but loss matches on tv all the time?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Super Villain Rollins :ti


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ambrose to screw over Rollins and Wade to win the MITB Ladder match :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

WOW The match is full with jobbers.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*And Ambrose?? What about him?!?!?!? *


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

How in the fresh hell does Swagger end up in a MITB like every year?



Waffelz said:


> NO AMBROSE!!!!!!!!!!!


He may just possibly interfere with Rollins, but at the same time Rollins seems like the only possible winner.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seth rollins ring attire tho.... :ti :ti


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

There's always time to get burried by the Game. Still not over RVD breaking his throat a decade ago.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Ambrose will be in it too.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I want Ambrose to try and take out everyone in it .


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ambrose will fuck Rollins over and BNB gets it. Ziggler wins ic title tonight.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Maybe Ambrose will attack Swagger and find a way into the match?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> NO AMBROSE THOUGH!
> 
> Triple H says who's Dean Ambrose, is he my driver tonight. It should come down to Ambrose vs Rollins, but he needs to be in to win it! I guess it comes down to Ziggler and Rollins.


Ambrose screws Rollins and they go into their singles matches.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

So no Dean at the ppv?


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Notice he only named six guys.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

those pants have to go Rollins


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Seth Rollins is towing that Drew McIntyre "Chosen One" designation with HHH. 

And we all know where that leads to..


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Vickie wins tonight and adds ambrose


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Spot monkey Kofi is in but Sandow isn't lol fuck this company 






















Let me stop I'm not that bitter lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Jacob Cass


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Rollins' attire is terrible.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> How in the fresh hell does Swagger end up in a MITB like every year?


Idk how he's in over ambrose. Very weird. But I still like the line up.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Seth with those equal equality pants on.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


>


:Jordan


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

That shirt.

Gimme.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Was having a Real Ghostbusters marathon earlier, turned onto raw,

Back to my marathon. 

IF I WERE TO SAY and compare it,Real ghostbusters Season 2 (14-66) = Attitude era (gothic horror, real life folklore references, dark themes, great animation, music,voices,amazing writing adults can appreciate)

PG Era is comparable to season 3 onwards, Slimer and the ghostbusters, heavily geared towards merchandise, dumbed down stories, more kid friendly, and bad animation, all voices actors replaced, and tarnishing all the old enemies/heels to teletubby level buffoonery.​


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

only 6 ?
I thought they were going to be 7


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> Typical Jerry


:lmao :lmao



She's slightly too old for him tho


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Lol Seth just trolled the crowd


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

You want RVD to win?

Well, I'm afraid I've got some bad news.....buried


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Rollins is as good as Punk already


----------



## TheFan06 (Oct 16, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


>


I laughed for too long


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


>


dead


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> but you are not old enough to be her grandfather like Jerry is


So? She's an adult not a kid. Ofcourse a 60 year old man would love to look a young woman's body. You think 60 year old guys like 60 year old women's bodies?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

RVD only dead weight. Just doesn't belong.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Where are the CM Punk chants...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Seth rollins ring attire tho.... :ti :ti


That Ryu hayabusa


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

The MITB contract looks interesting, I assume Ambrose will be the 7th member. Kofi in there to perform dat spot. :lol


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Ambrose will cost Seth which will lead to a match a Summerslam. Hopefully BNB wins it.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice Ambrose impression Seth.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Revil Fox said:


> Notice he only named six guys.


Seth Kofi Barrett Swagger RVD Ziggler............... interesting.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Was it only 6 people or did i miss one?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Rollins has come a long way in a year and a half.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

I see a lot of CM Punk in Rollins, possibly with even more potential.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> Typical Jerry


Smh lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

RVD didn't like that shit. Here he comes.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

eye and eye alone


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RVD not happy about HHH burying him.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

So swagger gets in the mitb but not Ambrose? Wtf?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Hope RVD breaks Rollins' throat just like he did HHH.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

RVD looks like such an old man lol


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Does RVD have a lisp, have I never noticed?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

"Dude, where am i again?" coming out to the ring

Seth's insults have been on point tonight.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rollins with that burn :ti


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Three high flyers, though. :mark:


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Rollins doing good on the mic.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao nice back and forth between Seth and RVD


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

duddeeeeeeeee


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Rollins corpsing. :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

RVD. 

Please. Don't talk on the mic. You're the only person who could actually contend with Jeff Hardy for worst mic worker of all time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

RVD
gets a spot over Ambrose.

Think about that for a second.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> I see a lot of CM Punk in Rollins, possibly with even more potential.


I see a lot of CM Punk in AJ.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Burnnnnnnn


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Seth :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RVD is High atm


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

crushed what


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RVD is a *HIGH* flyer alright. Smoked some serious hash before coming out tonight.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

He mentioned the throat :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> full of people that do nothing but loss matches on tv all the time?


Ziggler, Rollins, RVD and Kofi? Guys who's style is suited for this sort of match? It will be full of better spots. Sheamus, Cena and orton are gonna do the occasional fall off spot, but nothing memorable.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And how long ago was that RVD


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Dude, RVD grew a set


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RVD...sorry your time is over bra.....Nobody takes you will seriously win lol


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Dude please


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Rvd throwing bombs right back at Rollins, the man can cut a promo without a orgy of dude.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Ambrose will fuck Rollins over and BNB gets it. Ziggler wins ic title tonight.


I'm down with that


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Where are the CM Punk chants...


Really, you're wanting to hear CM Punk chants? Why lol. fpalm


----------



## nick05_hatch3 (Mar 17, 2014)

TOTALLLYYY DDUDDEEE


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> That Ryu hayabusa


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

RVD vs Rollins tonight


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Rollins got served with that reply from RVD :lel


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

MTVDTH said:


> crushed what


Trachea. A.K.A., the windpipe.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

RVD could win on sunday , Dean Ambrose could attack Seth Rollins , RVD vs Cena at Battleground


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

We all know Rollins is getting the briefcase


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Amber B said:


> RVD
> gets a spot over Ambrose.
> 
> Think about that for a second.


It's obviously so ambrose can get involved in the match and cost rollins the briefcase.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

The dude is cutting one of his better promos in years.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

It's not really his strong suit, but that promo from RVD wasn't too bad.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

If Ambrose is stuck with kane. Jfc.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Rollins attire looks better without the shirt


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins vs RVD should be a good match.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

The MITB briefcase match is shaping up to be totally far out, dude!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> RVD could win on sunday , Dean Ambrose could attack Seth Rollins , RVD vs Cena at Battleground


Rob's been a guy to put people over, and that match would suck so bad.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

At least Rollins lost the top part to his wetsuit.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:mark:

Hoping this is a great match.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> full of people that do nothing but loss matches on tv all the time?


You know it's scripted right?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

ROLLINS VS RVD. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Handy RVD had his attire on underneath that shirt.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

It's Wade's time for MITB. Ambrose MUST screw over Rollins and Wade is the only one credible enough to win it. Give Ziggler the IC Title if you must


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Ambrose


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

My money on the seventh guy:
Bo Dallas
Rusev
Ambrose

OR
a returning person.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This is a pretty good promo by RVD. I wonder if this is scripted.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


Seth Hayabusa :banderas


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Off to watch the Lego movie, Peace.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Liked that back and forth. Gonna like this match.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

:lol at the 2005 jab by Rollins and RVD's response.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> RVD could win on sunday , Dean Ambrose could attack Seth Rollins , RVD vs Cena at Battleground


This could happen.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Van Damn already gassed


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

WHERE IS MY BOO DEAN AMBROSE?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

This won't end clean. Ambrose interferes.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Are they turning Rollins into Edge, as Reigns to cena, as dean is to orton?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol love no psychology


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Xevoz said:


> It's Wade's time for MITB. Ambrose MUST screw over Rollins and Wade is the only one credible enough to win it. Give Ziggler the IC Title if you must


You better not complain once Reigns beat Barrett for the briefcase at night of champion tho


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Floor-to-commercial spot never gets old


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Hope Steph wrestles in this


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The first EC match... Man, the hype, build-up and match all delivered!


----------



## nick05_hatch3 (Mar 17, 2014)

Van dam will TTTOOOOOOTALLYY WIN DUUDDEEE.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

The least they could have their stoner character do is rebel against the authority. Rob should keep provoking H.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

No Ambrose on this PPV.. and cena wins the title..

yeah.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

TommyRich said:


> Hope Steph wrestles in this


YIKES. Spoiler that shit.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Lost cause Swagger makes it into the MITB match, but Ambrose doesn't?


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

I guess Seth doesn't know that RVD was out with an injury for the entire year of 2005. Still, not a bad line and response by RVD.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Are they turning Rollins into Edge, as Reigns to cena, as dean is to orton?


Way different but they will fill similar roles.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The only possible winners out of the 6 announced are BNB or Rollins. Swagger's won it once and WWE has no trust in him. Kofi never gets a payoff. RVD is too old and it'd be a bad move to invest in him for so long. Ziggler already won it and his cash in is fresh in people's mind and WWE will probably not invest in another world reign for him.

Yup, BNB or Rollins.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TommyRich said:


> Hope Steph wrestles in this


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins is everything right now.
Splooge.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm 90% sure Ambrose will get added to the MITB match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> The only possible winners out of the 6 announced are BNB or Rollins. Swagger's won it once and WWE has no trust in him. Kofi never gets a payoff. RVD is too old and it'd be a bad move to invest in him for so long. Ziggler already won it and his cash in is fresh in people's mind and WWE will probably not invest in another world reign for him.
> 
> Yup, BNB or Rollins.


Plus if there is no one else added I'd say BNB is the frontrunner since Ambrose would cost Rollins the briefcase so their feud could continue.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Lost cause Swagger makes it into the MITB match, but Ambrose doesn't?


Only 6 men were announced.

Just to be clear I'm as goddamn confused as everyone as to how his giant jobbing ass got in there.



KuritaDavion said:


> Plus if there is no one else added I'd say BNB is the frontrunner since Ambrose would cost Rollins the briefcase so their feud could continue.


Exactly. If Ambrose is added to the match then Rollins might win it last minute, but if not Ambrose will cost him it.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

it's likr a heel can't do a high fly move anymore


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Ambrose will be added.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Such a rubbish attire, of all things he wears that shit.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Rollins is my guy but I'm properly praying for a Barrett or Ambrose win right now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> The only possible winners out of the 6 announced are BNB or Rollins. Swagger's won it once and WWE has no trust in him. Kofi never gets a payoff. RVD is too old and it'd be a bad move to invest in him for so long. Ziggler already won it and his cash in is fresh in people's mind and WWE will probably not invest in another world reign for him.
> 
> Yup, BNB or Rollins.


Yup.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Just got back from the groceries. Hopefully I didn't miss much, but I have an incline I did not.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

People complaining that they are all jobbers when it comes to this MitB all i have to say is it looks like the perfect people for that type of match.. I think they will put on more of a show than the main title one actually akin to last years  (Smackdown being the better one).


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SpeedStick said:


> You better not complain once Reigns beat Barrett for the briefcase at night of champion tho


That's pretty fucking random, nonsensical, and just buries Barrett...

... that makes it a perfect idea! :vince


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I like how Rollins paid tribute to JTG.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

No way this match ends clean, Dean to interfere most likely.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Only 6 men were announced.
> 
> Just to be clear I'm as goddamn confused as everyone as to how his giant jobbing ass got in there.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that he is in the match, deserves it.

We the people.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/23/14*



TheGreatBanana said:


> Such a rubbish attire, of all things he wears that shit.



If he had completely blonde hair, he'd look just like Brian Pillman in the ring. Anyone else getting this vibe?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Random ass flip.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Only 6 men were announced.
> 
> Just to be clear I'm as goddamn confused as everyone as to how his giant jobbing ass got in there.
> 
> ...


you'd love to bite that jobbing ass boo


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

It's in Boston my God, man those fans are going to be nuts!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Seth did one of JTG's signature moves!

Pisses me off!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Rollins is everything right now.
> *Splooge.*


Ewwwwwwwww!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Sith Rollins said:


> No way this match ends clean, Dean to interfere most likely.


Yep, he will come out any second now...


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

They just made an announcement for the main event at the house show at MSG coming up. 

It is "Ric Flair leading a team of 10 lumberjacks as Triple H leads a team of 10 lumberjacks while John Cena and Bray Wyatt battle it out in the ring in a 20 man lumberjack match"

Nonsense, what does any of it have to do with each other?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Arthurgos said:


> People complaining that they are all jobbers when it comes to this MitB all i have to say is it looks like the perfect people for that type of match.. I think they will put on more of a show than the main title one actually akin to last years  (Smackdown being the better one).


No offense to the main eventers, but those in the contract match are far superior in ring workers by far. Just because someone has star power doesn't mean they're better athletes or workers.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

If they don't put Ambrose in tonight, they still got Main Event and Smackdown to do that


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Damn nice kick from rvd


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That DDT spot was sick.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Putin vs Obama. One comes half-naked on horseback and the other is armed with a clipboard and pen


Jamie Foxx: "I choose the pen!". [Then stabs someone in the neck with a pen (showing, literally, that it's mightier than the sword.] 

One of the worst one-liners from White House Down.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Falling alseep righ nowwww...... zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bah gawd Seth died from that ddt


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone know what that little tattoo on Rollins' back is??


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RVD sorry "DUDE" you have no chance winning Sunday :hhh2


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

I thought the secondary MITB was going to be
Rollins
Dean
Big E
Barrett
Rusev
Swagger
Dolph


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Just to be clear I'm as goddamn confused as everyone as to how his giant jobbing ass got in there.


To be fair, Cesaro and Swagger were my favorite part of last year's MitB ladder match.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Rvd sold that like a beast.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

AMBROSE!!!!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

That sell from rvd :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DAT PSYCHO!*


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Rollins has the weakest punches I've ever seen. He should just stick to kicks and flippy stuff.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Everyone doing those turnbuckle power bombs now. Shits weak


----------



## nick05_hatch3 (Mar 17, 2014)

Ambroses attire is epic.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ambrose Dawg


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

FUCK! RVD sold that Curb Stomp like a god damn master.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

hooligan ambrose :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OMG, that curb stomp was brutal.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Ambrose :mark:


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I can not see Seth getting this sort of pop. Wow!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok I'm awake again


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

FUCK HIM UP AMBROSE!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ambrose gives me a small..very small Stone Cold vibe! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

omfg Ambrose :lmao:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ambrose is the shit! Love this guy!


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Everyone doing those turnbuckle power bombs now. Shits weak


Rollins has been doing it for years.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Knew Ambrose would come out. This will help get him in the ladder match


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Well we all knew this was gonna happen. #ThankGodForAmbrose


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nothing gets a crowd hotter than the old Vince Russo interference during a match.

Good stuff.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn Ambrose goin' apeshit! :ambrose


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

He should have just kept the Shield pants and have his top off, that is a much better look than this. These pants make him looks like a joke. It's as if his trying to into the X-men. Not a good look.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Just more proof why Ambrose is the true star of the shield


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Nice brawl, ambrose is crazy :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They have a 1 in 6 chance at winning the briefcase. Since Seth is the favorite and a genetic freak, he has a 75 and a third chance of winning which means that the other 5 have, at best, a 4 and a third chance at beating him. Then you take that 4 and a third chance, divide by 6 and their chances are reduced dramatically.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Add Ambrose to that MITB match please.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That is the face of a man who stabbed someone in the parking lot not 5 min. earlier.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Ambrose is so fucking over.


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

rvd almost botched the curbstomp he forgot to lean over.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes! He's gonna talk!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This motherfucker is everything. Jesus christ. :ass


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Get Dean in that damn match!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Absolutely nothing better in this company right now than Dean.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL, what?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Ambrose is awesome. He should've been in the match instead of Ziggler.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ambrose is quite annoying


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ambrose threatening to ruin the MITB match, cool sutff


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow, great promo, Ambrose.


Nah it sucked.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Ambrose is the only guy who can convince me that he's insane. Wyatt's clearly a waiter for a living.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

The Ticking Time Bomb Dean Ambrose those eyes!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

He needs longer promo time.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Ambrose :mark: 

Actually like that theme


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fucking splooge, man.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy Fuck i love Ambrose!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Dis manic motherfucker lol. Love it.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ambrose's theme is growing on me


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Ambrose showing up to the match :banderas


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Vickie! :mark:


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Scrap Ambrose's theme please. It is horrendous


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I get *SERIOUS* goosebumps whenever Ambrose gets on the mic, I'm not even joking, my arms have got goosebumps all over them lol


----------



## nick05_hatch3 (Mar 17, 2014)

At first i really thought he oughta tone down his facial expressions, but i love them now. They fit him so well. Crazy fucker lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Ah yes, the classic Vickie Guerrero costume as music fit for an auto show plays in the background.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay the theme is growing on me.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ambrose is such a boss :mark:

I expect Ziggler to win to get the title off Barrett before he wins the briefcase


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

So Dean Ambrose is the only one who gets a decent theme when they're no longer part of a faction?

Figures. :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

:vince4 Vince McMahon: That's a $500 microphone you just dropped!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm actually digging Deans theme. I might be the only one :lmao


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Ambrose gives me a small..very small Stone Cold vibe! :mark: :mark:


Wow I have not seen that but now that you mention it....


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

THAT AMBROSE POP!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Dean Ambrose and Bray Wyatt's Mic work is so fucking legendary.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Ambrose and Rollins have the worst themes smh


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Vickie actually looks alright. dare I say sexy???

We will see how Steph looks. Prob gonna cover up


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

So we got vibes in the style of what

Reigns = Rock
Rollins = Micheals
Bray = Mick Foley
Ambrose = SCSA/pillman


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't fucking get it. Is Cesaro a heel/face?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ambrose on the mic owns because you don't know what the fuck he'll say :lol :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Dean is a badass face done correctly.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ambrose/Rollins to be too focused on each other to win and Wade to scavenge that briefcase


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ugh, I'm sitting in the intensive care unit after that Ambrose promo.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

onlytoview said:


> Scrap Ambrose's theme please. It is horrendous


Dude stop....seriously stop. You're trying too hard.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

If you don't know who Brian Pillman is, google the man, one of the best talkers in the business, and Ambrose is straight up like him.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Ambrose is the fuckin man.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Ambrose theme is growing on me and Rollins' too tbh.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

MTVDTH said:


> Rollins has the weakest punches I've ever seen. He should just stick to kicks and flippy stuff.


clearly you've never seen dallas punch.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Goldusto said:


> So we got vibes in the style of what
> 
> Reigns = Rock
> Rollins = Micheals
> ...


Not a bad comparison bama


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

PalladiumL said:


> I don't fucking get it. Is Cesaro a heel/face?


He's a heel


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Ambrose/Rollins rivalry is the best thing in the WWE atm


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice crazy eyes Dean










I smell what you're cooking.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

You know that Ziggler wins right?

Barrett takes the briefcase
Rollins vs Ambrose..


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't mind Ambrose's theme and it grows on me more each time I hear it they just gotta scrap that engine sound effect in the beginning


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Stephanie wrestling is best for business


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

AyrshireBlue said:


> Ambrose theme is growing on me and Rollins' too tbh.


Same here. Still not a fan of Cesaro's or Rowan/Harper's


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Goldusto said:


> So we got vibes in the style of what
> 
> Reigns = Rock
> Rollins = Micheals
> ...


Reigns...Rock? YOU FUCKING WHAT


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Great raw so far, enjoying it.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Ambrose's theme actually suits him if you think about it. His attire, gimmick and theme. All resembles those 'street badass gangsteresque guys' if that makes sense lol.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Amber B said:


> They have a 1 in 6 chance at winning the briefcase. Since Seth is the favorite and a genetic freak, he has a 75 and a third chance of winning which means that the other 5 have, at best, a 4 and a third chance at beating him. Then you take that 4 and a third chance, divide by 6 and their chances are reduced dramatically.


Is that you, Scott?


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

wrestle33 said:


> Stephanie wrestling is best for business


She was horrible in 2003. Do you think she all of a sudden got better after 11 years?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> If you don't know who Brian Pillman is, google the man, one of the best talkers in the business, and Ambrose is straight up like him.


If someone doesn't know Pillman he should enducate himself about pro-wrestling before he posts anything again...

On an another note that Pillman DVD is still one of my favorites!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dean Crazy enough to push Seth off The Ladder


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

steph :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

It'll suck if Swagger has a match tonight and loses, but at least he'll be on the PPV card for once. :lol

Really, seriously looking forward to this contract match.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hoping Ziggler wins the title tonight which frees Barrett up to win the briefcase.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JamesK said:


> You know that Ziggler wins right?
> 
> Barrett takes the briefcase
> Rollins vs Ambrose..


I can dig this. Make it happen plz WWE.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I get *SERIOUS* goosebumps whenever Ambrose gets on the mic, I'm not even joking, my arms have got goosebumps all over them lol


That's because it takes you back to the old days when people like Jake the snake used to talk, he makes you listen.

I got goosebumps too :mark:


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> She was horrible in 2003. Do you think she all of a sudden got better after 11 years?


Won't be caring about her in ring skills lol


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Dean's psychoness is so much better than the late Brian Pillman's.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Reigns...Rock? YOU FUCKING WHAT


Remember Rock before joining The Nation? Give it time


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Homeboys is getting over like fucking rover.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NitroMark said:


> steph :mark:


:lenny


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LMAO, the Shield (trick) setup is in effect. Remember what I told you all. 


The Shield is putting one over Triple H.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Ambrose added to the match!!!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

It would be easier to just shackle Dean and have security guards keep him at bay.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

HHH and Rollins have the same nose


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Rollins and Ambrose are the best in the business right now. I'm looking forward to the Briefcase match the most just for them.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ambrose in the MITB ladder match as well. :mark:


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YES :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

IM AFRAIDDD IVE GOT SOME BAD NEWSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ambrose is game :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This MITB contract match is gonna be :banderas


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

BAD NEWSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS TIMEEEE :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark: Ambrose in the match

:mark: BNB!!!


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Seth Rollins = bad guy.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> It'll suck if Swagger has a match tonight and loses, but at least he'll be on the PPV card for once. :lol
> 
> Really, seriously looking forward to this contract match.


Swagger will be decent as he'll take bumps


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Steph


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Roman Reigns like the Rock?

LOL no. More like Batista, Goldberg, Lesnar, Luger.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Barrett to drop the belt now to free up his MITB briefcase


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Why is Barrett facing this jobber again fpalm


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

wait this now feel like the shield is setting up HHH


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I hope when Dolph Ziggler becomes Intercontinental champion, he starts a long awaited feud with Kofi Kingston over the title.

They deserve a minimum of 7 matches.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

If Vickie wins via frog splash I can see the crowd marking out big time


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Raw is just killing it tonight, and now it gets even better some Bad News in our lives. Ziggler and Barrett are both going to kill it like only those two can do.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

hahahahahahhahahahaaa


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Lol at the Redskins reference


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why are they racist?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Get dig, Barrett


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat shot at the Washington Redskins....


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Waffelz said:


> Reigns...Rock? YOU FUCKING WHAT




lol ok a slight edit :

Reigns = Rock is what vince wants and believes he is, but instead we got something closer to festus or khali, of course he will be the next cena more likely, but just so so much worse.


----------



## nick05_hatch3 (Mar 17, 2014)

Lol racist? Wut


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god :lmao

And the pause troll. The fucking best :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao BNB is the best.


----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

This is more wishful thinking than anything, but can Ziggy win the IC tonight, so Barrett can win the MOIB on Sun?


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

NFL buried :lmao


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

LOL love BNB


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Redskins reference. :lol


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL eff you Wade Barrett!

HAIL!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Barrett with that sly dig :mark:


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

OUUUUUUUCH.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Love that they actually had a segment like that before adding Ambrose to the match. Makes perfect sense for HHH to keep him out originally, and just as much sense to add him in now.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Lol Barrett clowned the skins


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

#ZigglerForICChamp


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I know it's being quite pedantic, but I think the gap between BNB's music and the "god save the queen" bit is too big and doesn't have the same impact if was even just a second sooner. It annoys me and I can't quite explain why.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

oooo...Washington is going to want his hide for that remark.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Barrett just threw a atomic bomb at the Redskins gave over!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nick05_hatch3 said:


> Lol racist? Wut


redskins is a "racial slur" to native americanas.
Thats why the NFL is changing the name.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Lol at the fan shaking his head

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

If Wade loses the IC Title tonight (I think this is a title match) then he's defo winning MITB


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LMAO.

Barrett is just gold. :lol


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

gaz0301 said:


> I know it's being quite pedantic, but I think the gap between BNB's music and the "god save the queen" bit is too big and doesn't have the same impact if was even just a second sooner. It annoys me and I can't quite explain why.


I think they should do a gavel sound instead of saying god save our queen


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

gaz0301 said:


> I know it's being quite pedantic, but I think the gap between BNB's music and the "god save the queen" bit is too big and doesn't have the same impact if was even just a second sooner. It annoys me and I can't quite explain why.


Get over it guy
You're trying to hard lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Goldusto said:


> So we got vibes in the style of what
> 
> Reigns = Rock
> Rollins = Micheals
> ...







....although the Attitude Era is never coming back. lol


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> redskins is a "racial slur" to native americanas.
> Thats why the NFL is changing the name.


The NFL can't change the name. Dan Snyder, the owner of the team, has to be the one to change it. Although if the trademark issue stays as it is, there will be a LOT of pressure from the NFL about this.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I seriously hope Ziggler wins, it would be epic. :mark:


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> redskins is a "racial slur" to native americanas.
> Thats why the NFL is changing the name.


No need for quotations. Its racist

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> redskins is a "racial slur" to native americanas.
> Thats why the NFL is changing the name.


Except the guy Redskins was named for was the Manager, A full blooded Sioux 

Most "native americans" think the name Redskins is fine and honors their people.

But liberals are making a stink as usual.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

What's wrong with the word "Red Skin"? Didn't the Amerindian called Europeans "White Skin"? If Amerindians had a sport team and they called them "The White Skins" I would feel honored.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

The whole Redskins story is stupid. How long have they went by that team name and it's just now "offensive"? They should make their mascot a potato and keep the name redskins. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> If Wade loses the IC Title tonight (I think this is a title match) then he's defo winning MITB


That's the vibe I'm getting, too.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> I think they should do a gavel sound instead of saying god save our queen


Or a gavel before the God Save Our Queen


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

TNA is Here said:


> What's wrong with the word "Red Skin"? Didn't the Amerindian called Europeans "White Skin"? If Amerindians had a sport team and they called them "The White Skins" I would feel honored.


It would be like calling an NBA team. Washington *******

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Billy Gunn for IC Champion!!!!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Ziggler is winning this.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Xevoz said:


> If Wade loses the IC Title tonight (I think this is a title match) then he's defo winning MITB


Don't put it past WWE to swerve you with a title drop.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

What's the point in Barrett winning MITB? He's going to lose his cash-in, they won't want a British champ.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Give Ziggler the "anchor", as Pyro likes to describe the IC title.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Except the guy Redskins was named for was the Manager, A full blooded Sioux
> 
> Most "native americans" think the name Redskins is fine and honors their people.
> 
> But liberals are making a stink as usual.


Right cause the skins speak for all native Americans who have been clamoring for change since the 90s

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolph finally out of the doghouse.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> redskins is a "racial slur" to native americanas.
> Thats why the NFL is changing the name.


What about Cleveland Indians? Boston Celtics? Kansas City Chiefs?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> What's wrong with the word "Red Skin"? Didn't the Amerindian called Europeans "White Skin"? If Amerindians had a sport team and they called them "The White Skins" I would feel honored.



Well, they come and take over the Native American lands then make a broad generalization of all tribes as "redskins". If that's not racist, it's at the very least completely narrow minded.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

If the book it right giving Dolph the title will be a good thing for everyone.. Barrett finally gets his chance to be in the ME again and the IC title will be elevated by the good matches that Dolph can have..


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Come on Dolph. Please... Please.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

He's from Hollywood, Florida again. lol


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Gee, I wonder who will win this...


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Wiggles back to being from Hollywood Fla. :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> What about Cleveland Indians? Boston Celtics? Kansas City Chiefs?


Just give it time, the PC brigade will get bored and target that lot next.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

WrayBryatt said:


> Right cause the skins speak for all native Americans who have been clamoring for change since the 90s
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


What a complete liberal tool you are. I'm half Cherokee and nobody in my family finds the term racist. Only libtards like yourself do.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

LETS GO ZIGGLER YOU MOTHEFUCKER, WIN THAT FUCKING TITLE.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Here we go! :mark: We are so getting a new IC champ!


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

I like how they did the introductions there.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

the title's changing. they did a full introduction


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> What about Cleveland Indians? Boston Celtics? Kansas City Chiefs?


They don't call the Celtic the Boston micks. 

There also Florida Seminoles. But those are actual cultures

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice dropkick by Ziggler!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

WrayBryatt said:


> It would be like calling an NBA team. Washington *******
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's not at all like that.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JamesK said:


> If the book it right giving Dolph the title will be a good thing for everyone.. Barrett finally gets his chance to be in the ME again and the IC title will be elevated by the good matches that Dolph can have..


Or like every other recent IC title holder Ziggler would lose a bunch before losing the title. If the IC title isn't going to be elevated by guys they like it certainly isn't going to be by Dolph.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Ziggler put both boots in Barretts mouth with that dropkick


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

World's Best said:


> Well, they come and take over the Native American lands then make a broad generalization of all tribes as "redskins". If that's not racist, it's at the very least completely narrow minded.


They all sound racist. Just give your sports teams normal names FFS!


----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

This is more wishful thinking than anything, but can Ziggy win the IC tonight, so Barrett can win the MOIB on Sun?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LOL at that "Bad News!" chant. Would love for that to catch on.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> What a complete liberal tool you are. I'm half Cherokee and nobody in my family finds the term racist. Only libtards like yourself do.


I'm not a libtard for along a statement. It's nice to know you speak for all natives too.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Let's go Ziggler! :mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Come on Ziggler, if you want to hold that IC Title you gotta start getting some momentum.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Ziggler has the worst hair in the business.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Come on Ziggler!!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> What's the point in Barrett winning MITB? He's going to lose his cash-in, they won't want a British champ.


He won't cash-in , nobody in that match will cause none of those guys have any credibility to be champion , Reigns vs the winner for the briefcase at night of champion make sense


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

lmfao @ world cup comment


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WhyTooJay said:


> Ziggler has the worst hair in the business.


Most cringe-worthy entrance too.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm an Ass Man 

*bmf bmf* 

yes I'm an aaaaassssss maaaaaaaaan 

*bmf bmf*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Or like every other recent IC title holder Ziggler would lose a bunch before losing the title. If the IC title isn't going to be elevated by guys they like it certainly isn't going to be by Dolph.


^this. They have zero idea how to give the IC title(and until recently, the US)some credibility.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Another commercial? fpalm


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Barrett's retaining. Ziggler wasn't getting a belt.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

fpalm
Are you kidding me?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

The Zig Zag has got to be the weakest finisher ever the way its booked


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Man fuck all these commercial breaks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought that was Game. Set. Match..... Nope.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

The Famouser is a more legitimate finisher than the Zig Zag.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Roberts doing IN RING INTRODUCTIONS. Way to give the fucking result away. Dolph has this.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Of all times to go to a commercial break tho


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Thank you WWE giving the IC title it's proper time on the show, it's all thanks to Bad News Barrett forcing WWE to spotlight more. Ah remember when people hated the Bad News Barrett gimmick, I was one of those guys saying just let it develop. Look at the man now, he could win a World Title shot this Sunday who knows.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

JamesK said:


> Roberts doing IN RING INTRODUCTIONS. Way to give the fucking result away. Dolph has this.


I think they do those for every title match nowadays. HHH has been pushing it for ages.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I'm part-Indian and I LOVE THAT FUCKIN' NAME!*


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

El Capitano said:


> The Zig Zag has got to be the weakest finisher ever the way its booked


Axel's perfect-plex is worse. Don't think he ever got a pin with it.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> Thank you WWE giving the IC title it's proper time on the show, it's all thanks to Bad News Barrett forcing WWE to spotlight more. Ah remember when people hated the Bad News Barrett gimmick, I was one of those guys saying just let it develop. Look at the man now, he could win a World Title shot this Sunday who knows.


Amen! BNB and the IC title are Best for Business!


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

TNA is Here said:


> It's not at all like that.


I know but some cultures don't want to be a logo of a team I understand that

Then let's try it. Let's change it to the Washington moors.

They wouldn't though. 

I'm just saying as it is. I've been part of civil rights Groups and this shit always comes up. They want it changed. Since in hs. Its just now the movement had traction. I can go back to 2003

But I'm a libtard so it doesn't matter what I say or what native Americans think cause some half Cherokee told me so lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ziggler needs a new finisher.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Come on Ziggler, just fucking win.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Good match


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Argue about the Redskins' name in the NFL thread or something :side:


----------



## Reignz (Jun 21, 2014)

yea im ojibwe and i have no problems with the redskins name


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"Libtard"? What the hell? :lmao


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> Except the guy Redskins was named for was the Manager, A full blooded Sioux
> 
> Most "native americans" think the name Redskins is fine and honors their people.
> 
> But liberals are making a stink as usual.


Except William Henry Dietz was unquestionably NOT full blooded Sioux. Both of his parents were white. And while it's possible that he has Sioux blood in him, he was exposed by the National Museum of the American Indian as a fraud. The only person who seriously considers him a full blooded Sioux is...Dan Snyder, owner of the Redskins. Not to mention the numerious problems with the most common study pointed to when saying that Native Americans don't find the name offensive.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Dat kick :mark:


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Isn't Raw done at 10? How they going to squeeze in two mega matches in 10 minutes?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I'm a huge Barrett fan but i hope he loses the title, lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Good match here


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Isn't Raw done at 10? How they going to squeeze in two mega matches in 10 minutes?


...it's been 3 hours for like years, dude. No, it ends at 11.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ziggler needs a new finisher.


Yeah, I'd nominate that top-rope X-Factor he just did as his new one.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Great match :mark:


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Michael Cole is the only one who still seems to refer to Barrett as Wade Barrett now and again lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This is a really good match.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This generation of WWE has the fightiest jobbers of all time. I love it!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Yup, Barrett retaining.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah, Ziggler's lost.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


>


As a redskins fan, who also is a muslim.. not funny.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This match is insane!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

What a match :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Nope Ziggler aint Winning


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Nolo King said:


> This generation of WWE has the fightiest jobbers of all time. I love it!


Lol. Incredible match

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great match so far...


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

What a match :mark:

come on [email protected][email protected][email protected]


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ziggler disrespecting a better finisher than his own. Fameasser should be a 3 count.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

BOOOOOOOOOOM! :barrett


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

WrayBryatt said:


> I know but some cultures don't want to be a logo of a team I understand that
> 
> Then let's try it. Let's change it to the Washington moors.
> 
> ...


No, it doesn't have traction. It's 50 Democrat assholes abusing their power to give themselves a photo op and an opportunity to have everyone forget the dismal job they have done. We've 90 million people out of work(no, that doesn't count children), we've a president who outs a CIA operative in Afghanistan for a photo op, We've got a joke in Obamacare and I can go on and on, yet THIS is what they use their power for?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ziggler lost a tooth on that one


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

HOLY SPIT THAT GUM


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The wrong man won.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Great ending, good match.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:clap incredible match


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Barrett wins didnt see that coming.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Great match


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Poor Ziggler, but that was a pretty goddamn good match.


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

DESTROYYYYEEEDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

What a freakin match!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Good that means Barrett won't touch the briefcase thank god


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

GOD DAMN DAT BULLHAMMER

Awesome.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

God damnit.... But awesome finish!


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Thats really a god awful finisher


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

AWESOME MATCH.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Ziggler and Barrett putting on a show trying to steal the show for Raw tonight!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOO Wade Barrett!!


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

What a fucking surprise. Not. Fuck off.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:barrett


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Phenomenal match! Hats off to BNB and Ziggler! :mark:


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Incredible TV match.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Holy shit.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Awesome match! I really thought Ziggler would win.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Was hoping for a title change but, I loved the match, it was really good.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

OMG that match! What a fucking brilliant performance!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So remind me again why Ziggler isn't being pushed? 

He is over as fuck despite them doing nothing with him and he has some of the best matches on the show despite the fact that we all pretty much know he is going to lose before the bell even sounds.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

What an incredible match. More matches like this would make that IC Title prestigious


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Incredible match. Incredible finish

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Fml


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bad News Barrett dishing out the bad news to Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah, there's yet ANOTHER reason why BNB's finisher is awesome.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Tooth just flew outta Ziggler's mouth there. Brutal.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

so rollins will win mitb


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It has to be said again... WHEN THE FUCK BARRETT BECOME SUCH A GOOD WORKER?????????


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Guess Rollins is getting the briefcase


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Im not surprised tbh lol.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Great match.

This crowd is really livening up the show.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Aw god they got me on my feet thinking Ziggler was gonna win. Now I am crying in my bedroom.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Show officially stolen by Ziggler and Barrett.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler was once the World Heavyweight Champion. 

Tonight's he a jobber. Poor guy can't catch a break in WWE.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Lol @ Cole & JBL saying Ziggler was gonna be new champion when Barretts eyes were wide open


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Amazing match! Good to see Barret finally get a clean win!


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

So no briefcase for Barrett.. Way to go people!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That match was great. These two need to have a feud asap.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Fun match!


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

Ziggler loses lol


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

I still can't believe people complain about that finisher.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I actually love the Bullhammer as a finisher.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> Tooth just flew outta Ziggler's mouth there. Brutal.


Probably gum, tbh.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Really good match


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

OMG Xavier Woods sighting!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark: That bull hammer spot was SICKKK!!! Ziggler lost a tooth :lmao


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Good match! Great title defense by Bad News. 

*Cue Ric Flair coming in as Ziggler's manager*


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Was that a tooth or chewing gum?


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> No, it doesn't have traction. It's 50 Democrat assholes abusing their power to give themselves a photo op and an opportunity to have everyone forget the dismal job they have done. We've 90 million people out of work(no, that doesn't count children), we've a president who outs a CIA operative in Afghanistan for a photo op, We've got a joke in Obamacare and I can go on and on, yet THIS is what they use their power for?


Can't argue with that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

How's the show been so far guys?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

TripleG said:


> So remind me again why Ziggler isn't being pushed?
> 
> He is over as fuck despite them doing nothing with him and he has some of the best matches on the show despite the fact that we all pretty much know he is going to lose before the bell even sounds.


He runs his mouth too much that's probably why


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Remember guys, Miz won Money in the Bank while US Champion, Barrett could still win the Briefcase with the IC Title. :barrett

EDIT: Wrong belt, fixed.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Renee is just way beautiful, pure natural beauty!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

That was a fantastic match. Genuinely entertaining.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, they swerved us with that prematch introduction. I admit I thought that signaled a title change.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Great match! Still think there's a 50/50 chance of Barrett winning, despite him not losing the title.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Look who's back from vacation.


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

most likely a chewing gum


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

JamesK said:


> So no briefcase for Barrett.. Way to go people!!


Doesn't matter, he wasn't winning it anyway.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I'd bang Vickie.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Orton gtfo.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ziggler selling with the gum was awesome.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I forget Orton exists sometimes.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Orton


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Vickie definitely getting RKOd tonight


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Vickie vs Stephanie this match is going to be nuts. When's the last time Stephanie has wrestled 03?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vickie vs Steph next! :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Stephanie the world is watching what will you wear to wrestle :mark:


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Yoshimitsu said:


> I'd bang Vickie.


Me too..bang her like Monday night....raw.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

hng13 said:


> How's the show been so far guys?


Been surprisingly pretty good so far


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> Ziggler selling with the gum was awesome.


Haven't seen that since Perfect and Michaels used to do it. Good touch.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Doesn't matter, he wasn't winning it anyway.


He doesn't need it. He just needs to put some merit to his IC run, a MITB contract won't help.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sin Cara got more TV time than Zack Ryder


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope that after Vicky loses she comes back as the Midnight Rider*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

MTVDTH said:


> I forget Orton exists sometimes.


Sad thing to admit but...so do I.

I can't explain why.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

This Steph/Vickie match is the thing I was most looking foward to.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Can't wait for this match. Got to be some sort of fuckery.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Vickie looking decent! Frog Splash the boss FTW!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice suit Santino


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Cougar on MILF action :vince


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Vickie should come out to Eddie's Theme


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Loved the crowd during that match and the match itself had me really invested. Solid stuff. With BNB retaining it's Rollins or Ambrose for MITB.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Eddie will come back :mark: I CAN SMELL IT


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

LigerJ81 said:


> Vickie should come out to Eddie's Theme


That would be pretty cool actually. Now if only she could hit a frog splash and the three amigos...


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Please come out to Eddie's music!!!


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

xD7oom said:


> Eddie will come back :mark: I CAN SMELL IT


Lol that's not right but chavo made the save that'd be awesome

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Steph's ring gear better be worth it or this whole show will be for nothing...


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

WrayBryatt said:


> Me too..bang her like Monday night....raw.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:shiiit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LigerJ81 said:


> Vickie should come out to Eddie's Theme


We lie. We cheat. We stealllll.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

AndJusticeForAll87 said:


> Cougar on MILF action :vince


:lmao The MILF is going over!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Eddie will come back :mark: I CAN SMELL IT


He IS The Higher Power.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Eddie to make the save


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

These kids should wise up and switch to e-cigarettes.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

would be a big pop if she comes out to Lie, Cheat, and Steallll


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Frico said:


> Loved the crowd during that match and the match itself had me really invested. Solid stuff. With BNB retaining it's Rollins or Ambrose for MITB.


Only gripe was the commercial breaks

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh Shit!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dat Eddie theme


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Vickie doin the frogsplash over.....


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

What a shit pop for that theme!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Main Event gonna be nice.

Vickie with his music, yes!


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I hope that after Vicky loses she comes back as the Midnight Rider*


Damn that is an old time reference


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark:

That theme.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Eddie Guerro Remix!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

FUCK YES


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey Eddies theme!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Eddie Guerrero Theme!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

EDDIE GUERRERO IS BACK! OMFG


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

God i miss this theme.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

LATINO HEAT!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that theme :mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow. Feels so weird hearing Eddie's theme song.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I Lie I Cheat I Steal


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn, hearing that theme was a surprise.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Remember when Ziggler beat RKO clean with a superkick? I wish that was his finish...


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Latino Heat!!! Awesome!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Goosebumps with that theme :mark:


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

love that theme!!!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Yay, love to see Vickie.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

I just came


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

They actually used Eddie's theme?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That theme brings back good memories.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vickie using eddie's themeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Marvellous botch Roberts. Well done sir.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

OMG that theme :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

NICE!!! :mark: Perfect theme choice. Latino Heat FTW


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Steph better wear a skimpy outfit


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

AyrshireBlue said:


> What a shit pop for that theme!


JTG would have got a better pop.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Viva la Rasa!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> would be a big pop if she comes out to Lie, Cheat, and Steallll


You called it but no pop lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The ghost of Eddie Guerrero is present at tonight's RAW.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

OMG! YEAH!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

THE MEMORIESSSSSS!!!!


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Vickievto win and then quit


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

LATINO HEATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah we lie, we cheat, steal theme!!!!

If you need translations for the words ask me.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

That theme... :cry


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, they actually gave her Eddie's theme!

VIVA LA RAZA RIP EDDIE


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Come on Steph, come out to My Time.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Love Vickie coming out to Eddie's music


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Is Vicki face?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MTVDTH said:


> I forget Orton exists sometimes.


They dont call him Blandy Borton for nothing


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Man I missed that music.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

VIVA LA RAZA... I'M :mark: :mark: :mark: and I wanna cry.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Latino heat!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

hng13 said:


> How's the show been so far guys?


Awful


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

THOSE EPIC FEELS. #VivaLaRaza


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Coming out to the GOAT theme. Now we know she's on her way out.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

I am genuinely only staying up to see stephanies ring gear.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

awesome


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

LOL men died tonight


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Jesus, my heart stopped. I thought Eddie came back to life.

(I'm aware how bad "heart stopped" sounds in context with Eddie.)


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well I guess that got us with the bait and switch.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

FUCK YOU STEPH


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

genocide_cutter said:


> Awful


You're lying.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

here comes the WWFuckery


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Fuckin miss you Eddie


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I knew she was gonna pull some slick shit.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Man i hope she wins then quits since we know she is leaving .


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Stephanie no what you liar we wanted to see your wrestling attire

EDIT: I'M OKAY WITH THIS


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Steph's not fighting. unk2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

wut


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Damn, she even has Eddie's scowl.

I'm actually legit happy she went out to Eddie's theme!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Mud Pit yes yes yes yes yes yes yes


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh for fuck sake


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

What the hell is that? :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

wtf


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Yuck I hate mud matches

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

..................And let the embarrassment begin.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

damn Stephanie you disappoint me. 

Wait wow mud wrestling YEs! YES! YES!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Why...just why. Why do this. Why?


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

are you kidding me


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

a pool of stephanie's vomit? theyre taking this shit too far


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

cynical_ad said:


> I am genuinely only staying up to see stephanies ring gear.


For fuck sakes, i got trolled.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

You bring back this match... and you waste it on Vickie Guerrero? DAMN YOU.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

DC want to see a bit of STEPHANIE.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

What the fuck?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

You can tell Vince is booking Raw again.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Bunch of perverts in the arena.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Ah the memories of Armageddon 2000.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Get Her


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

STEPHANIE I LOVE YOU!

MUG RING MATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Someone get me a Doctor I need one!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Gf makers at the ready


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So this is how they fucked it up?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh shit mud wrestling.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh Vince is definitely booking this.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao This is true fuckery


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

I knew it all the heel divas on her


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh Layla!!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

the Ladies of the JOB Squad


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The female Shield? :jay2


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

You just know Rosa is going to find a way to botch in some form or fashion here.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Again FUCK YOU STEPH YOU CHEAT


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

The Shield 2.0


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Would be interesting if the women turned on Stephanie.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Paige, Summer Rae and Emma with the run in?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

How great of a segment will this be if these 3 just beat her up and throw her in the mud with nobody coming to help.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Disappointed. I was hoping in kayfabe Vickie was finally gonna some revenge but no. It's flipping ridiculous at this point.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Well... it's good to see Vickie is going to leave WWE with dignity...


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Micheal hayes dick sucked the life out of rosa.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

So someone's ending up in the mud? :duck


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The fuckery...


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

I bet Vince is having fun.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Did Barrett win? I missed it


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

ROsa Mendes? :Maury


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Rosa


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

That splash though.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

This just screams 2002


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

This segment has blown up lol


----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

old ass layla...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

eddie's theme was used for this.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cue the Marx Brothers music.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Oooooh, Layla's all messy


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes! :mark:

Goddammit, Steph.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

THE SHE-ILD!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Are you kidding me?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, Vickie, Really.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

She probably should have bull rushed Stephanie when she had the chance.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Brie to come out for the save


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

So weird to see Vickie as a face. Glad she's getting a good send-out, though.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I LOVE Steph.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Steph took her shoes off. She's going in.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Someone gif Steph's titties bouncing with that yes chant.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Totally ruined this segment...


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Bye bye Vickie!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

So Vickie's just fought 3 Divas off on her own? :HA


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Steph is such an amazing troll.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Steph


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Steph dancing.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Damn I was so hoping for Stephanie to get dirty though. Did anyone see that high Harley Race knee to the back of Vickie lol.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

would be good to see Stephanie tossed in there


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I think everyone there knew that Stephanie was going in the mud aside from Stephanie.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

THIS SUCKS


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

I wanna fuck your ass Steph with Hunter watching


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

God this is so awful. Who wrote this garbage?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I LOVE STEPHANIE!!!!!*

:lmao


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

LOOOOOOOOOOOL :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Spear! :mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


>


So true.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn, I picked the perfect time to tune in lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Steph with that dance! :mark: :mark: :mark:

This was a highly entertaining segment.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hahah someone needs to GIF that.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Best segment of the PG-era!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, there's that...gonna miss Vickie if she is leaving/taking a break, though.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Steph Got GOT


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HA :ti :maury :westbrook5


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

She touched her tit. Lucky lady.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm dissapointed at first I thought we would see Steph in wrestling attire. Then I thought we would see them wrestle in that pool but then we got this. Stephanie I hate you.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

LMFAO!!! Steph did a header!!!


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Triple H is hungry.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why would they pay for Jason Momoa when they could have just had Roman Reigns act in the movie


Momoa is way more badass.



HBK4LIFE said:


> Dean's psychoness is so much better than the late Brian Pillman's.


Dean is great, but Pillman was better at everything than Ambrose.



MTVDTH said:


> I forget Orton exists sometimes.


That happens when you're boring as a bag of sand.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you vickie

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Amazing segment.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn Steph looks hot singing that song! Thousands of GIF's to be made now.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Eddie's music :mark: :mark:


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

viva la raza!


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

That was awesome. I don't even care what anyone else thinks. Great way for Vicki to go out.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

No five star splash, but we got to see her shake her pudding covered boobies.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

"RIP HoHo"

Stephanie is dirty and I like it.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Segment was weird but had a good ending


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So aside from wetting the appetite of food fetishists, what was the point of that exactly?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

This is actually the perfect send of for Vicky TBH


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

I dont feel comfortable with eddies theme being used just for that.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

:steph pulling the nae nae :jordan4


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I wonder how long its gonna take to clean up from all that.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Stephanie dancing was pretty hilarious. While the segment was stupid it did make me laugh.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

At least Vicky left not being a complete loser.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

THIS IS ONE OF THE GREATES THINGS IVE SEEN ON RAW. FUCKING GOAT

I will miss you Vickie

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Based Vickie. Now I miss Eddie


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Stad said:


> Amazing segment.


Yeah it was pretty awesome. Especially with that ode to Eddie. Loved it! :cheer


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm actually going to miss Vickie.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Well....that was worth it.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> Momoa is way more badass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True on all counts.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice of WWE to send her out to Eddie's music. Eddie would have liked it.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Triple H gonna have a good time cleaning her up :HHH2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HBK4LIFE said:


> Dean's psychoness is so much better than the late Brian Pillman's.


LOL, is that a joke?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That ref is one lucky bastard


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Chad's mind is moving south if you know what I mean.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

When was the last time we had mud? 2003?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Hilarious. :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Vickie end her WWE run as babyface, but she was one of the best heels


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Can we all agree that steph's rack looks particularly good tonight?


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

Awful. Vince is so mean to his daughter. XD


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Okay Steph is awesome. Perfect heel.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Kurt Angle chants


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Where's the picture of Stephanie crawling on the ground with the Brazzers logo? haha


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Terminator GR said:


> When was the last time we had mud? 2003?


THE FIRST TIME ON RAW IN THE LAST 10 YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Vickie, one of the best heels of the PG Era. Thank you!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Stephanie throwing the ref into the mud after she was out was pretty great.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

That dancing and heel work by Stephanie...

Hunter you are one lucky man.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Stephanie is so dirty, she can pass off as a Wyatt now.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So far Raw has actually been OK, but we've still got Cena to ruin it.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

What are you doing ref, get in there with her.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steph and Seth should get together. They have the same voice.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, this RAW has been really good thus far.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

So Roman Reigns joins Team Goofball


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> Stephanie dancing was pretty hilarious. While the segment was stupid it did make me laugh.


Yeah, I didn't completely hate it, it was still a funny segment in spite of itself. Nice to hear the old 'Viva La Raza' theme one last time.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

ahh I'm the mood for Sandow to come out and make a fool of himself with another mini-gimmick


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*YOU'LL SEE!!! I'LL SHOW ALL OF YOU!*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I missed most of that.. What was the tub filled with-Camel piss? Caramel? A melted Christian?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Xevoz said:


> Kurt Angle chants


:clap


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Overall a fitting sendoff for Vickie.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

It's Stardust time!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

LOL


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

MarkDa2nd said:


> No way in hell I thought Steph was willing to do stuff like that anymore. Gained some more respect for her.


If she's going to establish herself as queen bitch of the roster she sure as hell better be.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So you will never forget the name of ssssssssswooooooooo




Stardust


----------



## bobertbacklund (Jan 28, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> THIS IS ONE OF THE GREATES THINGS IVE SEEN ON RAW. FUCKING GOAT
> 
> I will miss you Vickie
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


You must have some weird fetishes to consider this a shining moment of RAW...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

TNA is Here said:


> I wish Steph would have whore less than that.


what


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Stardust is frightening Kane when he debuted wasn't even this scary


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

The Riddler


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

It's time.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

So Vickie honored the last of eddies contract and this is how she goes out?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm so feeling this Stardust persona.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

..............The actual fuck..............


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stardust time.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is embarrassing.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I honestly don't know what I should be feeling right now.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

We bout to see a lot of "who did Cody piss off" threads


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Give Cody a title. Best thing he's done since Dr. Doom.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh man :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Stardust should wear a black wig, similar to Goldust's blong but it be black.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Stardust will give me nightmares tonight


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh no. Looks like rehab is on the cards for poor Cody.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Disney gonna sue somebody.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This is basically Dashing Cody Rhodes acting like a fruit booty.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cody has become creepy as f*ck.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That made me lol.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was great. :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Stardust


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I just think of Sonic CD every time I see or hear about Cody now. lol


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Swagger face turn incoming?


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

This is...................................................Gold.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Omg I love stardust.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

LOL

WOW


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

No curr if Jack wins or loses cause he's at MITB.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> Stardust should wear a black wig, similar to Goldust's blong but it be black.


:westbrook4 

No...


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

HOLY SHIT IS SWAGGER ACTUALLY GOING TO WIN A MATCH


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

"I'm the normal one" lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Real Americans still getting that chant :mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Lol Goldust is the normal one now, geez.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Batz said:


> It's all about defying the odds. SuperTeam Cena loses tonight, and Cena comes out on top at MITB.
> 
> 
> This shit just rights itself. :


Nah. Del Rio is by far and away going to be the fall guy here.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Hard to call this one.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Am i the only one whos reminded of robin from batman forver when i see cody as stardust?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

That was awesome


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

No reference to the World Cup yet.

I guess that would make Kofi a heel in their mind.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww 

just go away kofi.

Stardust with those misaligned star sides 

I hope he gets more sinister with his promos after a while, like it 'consumes him'


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Let's go Swagger!!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

OK, if Swagger loses this, he officialy becomes Sandow-level.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

It's just me or Goldust and Stardust SUCKS DICK? ughh


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Stardust is the best part of the product right now.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, if Kofi wins this...


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

"I'm the the normal one...."

Cody looks like he's having a blast. Go for it, I'm on board lol


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Can we say Kofi outta all the guys in the MITB, has the least chance to win the contract?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Remember the days when we used to have Kofi vs Swagger almost every week?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This has actually been a really fun and enjoyable episode of RAW. I just know the fucking Super Friends are gonna ruin it for everyone.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


> I just think of Sonic CD every time I see or hear about Cody now. lol


I think of classic Goldust .


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Not sure why WWE keeps promoting Daniel Bryan being at Raw next week in Hartford, CT. I'll be there, and while it'd be cool to see Bryan, I doubt he'll be there.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

TNA is Here said:


> OK, if Swagger loses this, he officialy becomes Sandow-level.


Is this new to you or something?

He just lost to Santino like two weeks ago.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger losing this, but I mean when was the last time Kofi won a match?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy botch, yall.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

I want more stardust on my tv screen


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> I think of classic Goldust .


God, I miss THAT Goldust so much.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Yikes, what a botch lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That was almost a disaster for Kofi.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

HBK4LIFE said:


> Not sure why WWE keeps promoting Daniel Bryan being at Raw next week in Hartford, CT. I'll be there, and while it'd be cool to see Bryan, I doubt he'll be there.


He could be. For all we know Bryan may show up at MITB and take the titles while everyone is out. :shrug


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Your 18th President of the USA:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Looks like Kofi ain't Ghana win this match.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Stardust is fucking awesome. Cody really does know how to work any gimmick.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I was hoping Kofi would win.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

VICTORYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Swagger wins !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks like Michael Cole has been watching too much Big Bang Theory.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice a win!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Swagz wins :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Murican' boy with the win.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Damn, I was pushing for Kofi. Well, at least Swagger had his first win since he started wrestling.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Creepy Lawler at his best!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> I think of classic Goldust .





PlymouthDW said:


> God, I miss THAT Goldust so much.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger losing this, but I mean when was the last time Kofi won a match?


He actually hasn't won a match since a certain someone left.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

MTVDTH said:


> Looks like Kofi ain't Ghana win this match.


:clap


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

USA USA USA USA!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I cringe every time Swagger does the ankle lock.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat blood.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Kofi landed on his back pretty hard there. Glad Swagger won though.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Zeb Gif Plz


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Swagger almost got killed by Kofi several times. Seems like he is getting busted up in every match nowadays. Definitely deserved this win.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger losing this, but I mean when was the last time Kofi won a match?


HE WON!!!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

and people say only Ziggler loses? :ti


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol Zeb's reaction


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Thwagger just came.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Nice a win!


:clap :clap


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Naomi is going to destroy Paige.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

WTF green lips


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Swagger wins-When's the next total eclipse of the sun to predict his next victory?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Swaggerrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

That build up for Naomi vs Paige!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Green lips? The hell?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DashingRKO said:


> HE WON!!!


Yeah! :mark:

I commend Swagger for not guarding his face. Dude takes hits full frontal, but jfc highflyers seem to always bust him open...it's kinda hot but that's besides the point.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Naomi should have been champion a long ass time ago.

Please make it happen. She can rest the title on her butt.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Eww...they couldn't find a better pic of Naomi? She looks like she just sucked off the Incredible Hulk.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Is Cole wearing that for a bet?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This has actually been a really fun and enjoyable episode of RAW. I just know the fucking Super Friends are gonna ruin it for everyone.


Yeah, I completley agree.

I've enjoyed it to the point I'm tempted to turn it off before Captain planet and the planeteers appear an spoil it for me.

That said I do always enjoy Wyatt in the ring so may bear with it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We're wasting valuable air time with this bum?????????


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alberto Del Boreoooooo.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

AyrshireBlue said:


> Is Cole wearing that for a bet?


:lol


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Naomi vs Paige for the Divas title, expect a 8-12 min match and Cameron screws over Naomi just put her in a feud with Emma already.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Alberto Del Rio is really boring, but you already knew that


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Both these guys suck


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I like Swagger, but I really like Kofi and I wish they did more with him.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Good, a piss-break Diva's match for MitB.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Del Rio is pretty good on the mic. Sucks that he just can't get over.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Heyman - Rene interaction :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Paul E and Cesaro!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cesaro vs. Del Rio would be a pretty good matchup :mark:


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Ohhh Jerry.. :selfie


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Spaz350 said:


> Eww...they couldn't find a better pic of Naomi? She looks like she just sucked off the Incredible Hulk.


:lol


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

That quote coming from Paul getting old now. Real old.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AyrshireBlue said:


> Is Cole wearing that for a bet?


Dat avatar. :westbrook5


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

****** perro chihuahua .


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

LateTrain27 said:


> Del Rio is pretty good on the mic. Sucks that he just can't get over.


He's great in ring and he's decent on the mic but there's just something about him


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

Paul Heyman works that in every time. Love it.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cesaro :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro that was the lamest possible line. :lmao This dude is literally a parody of heels.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ooo...that was a good one.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Goddamnit, why are you being all entertaining all of a sudden Del Rio???


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

cynical_ad said:


> Am i the only one whos reminded of robin from batman forver when i see cody as stardust?


More like the Riddler to me...


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Cesaro! It can speak! It's aliiiiiiiiiiiiive!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

ADR needs to apply water to that Burn


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Can Del Rio just go away forever and never come back


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Del Rio vs Cesaro give me some of that oh yeah!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Cesaro with dat schoolyard insult :lmao


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Good promo by ADR and good retort by Cesaro!


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Jesus fucking Christ, Cesaro, that was the worst insult I've ever heard.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

ColtofPersonality said:


> Ohhh Jerry.. :selfie


:HA :HA :HA :HA


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Great insult there, Cesaro. Really. #sarcasm


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*"And none of them are loser"









*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> He's great in ring and he's decent on the mic but there's just something about him


Yeah, his character sucks. He should be bribing people with his money to help him win matches and shit.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

ColtofPersonality said:


> Ohhh Jerry.. :selfie


Jerry's getting senial. Way to much grass on that playing field for his taste.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> Can Del Rio just go away forever and never come back


We all want that.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

You guys do know that the WWE writers came up with that one, not Cesaro, right?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

#ShotsFired


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> He's great in ring and he's decent on the mic but there's just something about him


An ambiguous, faint douchey-ness.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

ColtofPersonality said:


> Ohhh Jerry.. :selfie


I'd look too >>


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wouldn't mind them 2 having a match tonight.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, his character sucks. He should be bribing people with his money to help him win matches and shit.


Honestly. One little twist and he could be a major sell.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

[img=https://31.media.tumblr.com/f19dd17f840123e65dbdc88cd2cfe2f5/tumblr_n7nibooLTP1s5zf6fo1_500.gif]


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

And now we know why Cesaro doesn't talk...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Xevoz said:


> He's great in ring and he's decent on the mic but there's just something about him


His gimmick sucks?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Any particular reason Brooklyn Brawler is at every show?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Del Rio is the hispanic Randy Orton...and yeah, I forget ADR exists too.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

No Stardust match?! WTF!!!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Fuck me fpalm


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

actual tweet


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHA SANDOW


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm bout to be on some real Tyrion shit B :cuss:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Sandow Lincoln :mark:


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Santino :lel


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Sandow is a GOAT even with this shit gimmick, okay. Also, nice at breaking that kayfabe wall kinda.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh boy :lol


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh fuck me fpalm


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Honest Sandow :lel


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh bother..


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Abraham Sandow


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Sheamus vs Bray again :/

Sandow :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is Damien Sandow going caroling?


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Abe Lincoln!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damien Lincoln.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Abe Sandow, y'all.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Here we go again with Sandow. :lol


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh Sandow!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

My brain.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Abraham Sandow.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Ah Sandow the resident cosplayer


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ah. Yes. I forgot we needed the weekly Sandow bs.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Finally a black guy is gonna get a win tonight! :mark:


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Batz said:


> Honestly. One little twist and he could be a major sell.


Have him tell everyone that his hiring of goons is just "giving his people honest work"


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

ColtofPersonality said:


> Ohhh Jerry.. :selfie


What you lookin' at there, Uncle Jerry? :jr

Sandow's career soaring to even greater heights fpalm


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

MTVDTH said:


> actual tweet


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

This match won't last a minute.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The burial of Sandow continues


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Sandow deserves better.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh, Sandow. You've become a redux of Charlie Haas, and I don't know why.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Diggin' Big E's new singlet!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Too soon Sandow


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I go to get a snack and I come back to this, god help me.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

MTVDTH said:


> actual tweet


No. Dear God no :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Why is a black man beating up Abe Lincoln.

Completely senseless.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Come on, WWE. At least make him job to someone worth while if you're gonna embarrass him like this.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

You know Abraham Lincoln is wrestling a black man there's a joke there somewhere I'm sure


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Love Sandows new wrestling gear!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

MTVDTH said:


> actual tweet


THE KING.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Squashed.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

AyrshireBlue said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Love Big-E's theme.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

no emancipation for big e.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

I'll say it every week until he is treated better. Release Sandow for his own sake, disgusting treatment.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

L to the black man. Nice knowin ya Sandow


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jules Winnfield said:


> He actually hasn't won a match since a certain someone left.


Beat Ziggler, Santino, and now Kofi, actually. He's right at the level of bordering jobber but still a midcarder because WWE knows he's an amazing ringworker.


Are we really continuing Rusev vs Big E? fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Y2-Jerk said:


> You know Abraham Lincoln is wrestling a black man there's a joke there somewhere I'm sure


"This is what I get for emancipating your ass?"

Oh lord, Big E is going for America. We're screwed.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

HE GOT THE MIC!!!


He preachin :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

what happened to big e voice


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

"IIIIIIII HAD A DREAM.....!"

:lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

what the fuck is this


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Did that old fuck Lawler seriously tweet that?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Nolo King said:


> Naomi should have been champion a long ass time ago.
> 
> Please make it happen. She can rest the title on her butt.


Something like this, but better.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Lol big e sounding like a preacher lol. Mlk

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

What the fuck....


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

What the hell?! THANK YOU LANA!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Big E...fucking lolz! His voice is hilarious. Did he get strep throat or something?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ColtofPersonality said:


> Ohhh Jerry.. :selfie


Shes gonna see that gif later and just feel weird about things.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Reverend Big E going in lol.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Poor Sandow. He won the mitb last year. This is where he is a year later.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Pastor E!


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Is he drunk? :ti


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This is Hulk Hogan levels of patriotism with a preacher vibe!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

what is this new gimmick of Big E


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

God that promo was awful


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

There's the Big E I love!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

what the fuck is this?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Big E was snorting the John Cena nose candy tonight.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Pastor E


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

That was the most awkward promo ever.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Martin Luther Langston


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

:maury


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Big E :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Big E sound like T.D Jakes. Lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Big E :lmao :lmao


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Big E with that MURICAAAAAAAAA


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LMFAO


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Big E with a pastor gimmick?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

What the hell is up with Big E's voice?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Reverend Big E.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

And there goes Swagger's potential face turn.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Big E??


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

what was Big E doing lol

Rusev CRUSH


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

PREACH


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Big E the minister!!


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

What the fuck was that?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Da hell xD


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

TESTIFY


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Big E's just hamming it up because fuck it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did Big E gargle with glass and take an acting class from Rocky 4? The hell is this?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What the fuck was Big E trying to say fpalm

Sounded like a preacher on cocaine :lol :lol :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The fuck is Suck E on?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HE WAS PREACHIN' THOUGH!*

:lol


----------



## nick05_hatch3 (Mar 17, 2014)

And the landdd-ah. Of the free-ah. And the home-ah of the brave -ah Brother!


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Martin Luther Big E da fuck with that voice foolish American. Lana in red thumbs up baby!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Big E :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Big E's promo :what?:ti:maury


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Seriously, what the fuck was Big E doing that preacher voice for?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That big e promo started out with some promise then spectacularly exploded

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

First Big E, and THEN MOOSE AND SQUIRREL!!!!


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Cringeworthy Promo, da FUQ was that ???


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Someone has been taking too much of the bad sugar tonight.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Rusev is so fucking bad.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't even

:ti


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh Lana. I know what I'd like to Putin her. Amazing.


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Fuck WWE for doing this to Sandow. And Rusev squashing Big E, then Mark Henry fpalm


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sandow did well... but of course he'd get buried some more tonight.

Speaking of buried, didn't Rusev already bury Big E earlier this month?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'll care about Rusev when he feuds with Swagger.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Legit expected Big E to say "THESE HOES AIN'T LOYAL!"


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rusev gonna' beak your back!


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

That was about the most awful thing I have seen on wwe. Big E you suck


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Devon be like oh testify big e!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And now the retard fist pump from Rusev. Guess the Racist Russian Rampage isn't over after all.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Honestly that was the most cringeworthy, odd promo i've heard in a while...fucking horrific


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We need a looping gif of Lana twirling that fine ass of hers.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Leggo main event!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

CRUSH HIM RUSEV! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Lana's ass is incredible


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh my brother.... TESTIFY!!!


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

DAT LANA!


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


>


Damn it. Beat me to the punch lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Wait...where is my Stardust?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> Legit expected Big E to say "THESE HOES AIN'T LOYAL!"


I can't. :lmao


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey Big E's father was a reverend. So we all know where that came from. 

Just a bit annoyed that they cut him short, cause that was a good speech.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Fuck this main event


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Spoiler:


Cena's (all 3 of them) win lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Swagger should face Rusev damnit!!!


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm kind of surprised at how many people missed what Big E was doing there...


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Shes gonna see that gif later and just feel weird about things.


I'd prefer to see her reaction to his tweet. Fucking Lawler, man. :booka


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Bring back Brother Love. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Rev Big E


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

GOATal Divas coming to a WWE Network near you :mark: :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I knew Rusev had to take down a black guy before the show was over.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Swagger should have made the save there


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I see why Tyrion acts the way he does, I'm surprised he's not on here right now


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Won't lie, I got a kick out of Big E cutting a patriotic promo after just beating up a dude dressed as Abe Lincoln.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Why didn't they make an epic feud between Rusef and Big E instead of a squatch?


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


Lmfao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


>


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao Lawler's pervertedness is the highlight of the night. Dumb old fuck.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Zigberg said:


> Rusev is so fucking bad.


He is Ryback 2.0


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Big E shouldn't be allowed to touch a microphone for a few weeks after what he just did.


----------



## teamdiscoverych (Dec 27, 2013)

For some reason I thought a nation of domination reboot was on its way at the start of that promo


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

All of the Upper level is covered up except across from the camera.

Superstars:

Adam Rose vs. Heath Slater, with Hornswoggle and mullet. Winner Adam Rose.

R-Truth and Xavier Woods vs. Rybaxel. Winner Rybaxel.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

ONEWAY said:


> Swagger should have made the save there


This. Really dragging out the face turn.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Revil Fox said:


> I'm kind of surprised at how many people missed what Big E was doing there...


Some people aren't american or really embedded in the iwc. The preacher thing was funny. Hw should recycle Devon's gimmick

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao :lmao Lawler's pervertedness is the highlight of the night. Dumb old fuck.


Stop acting like you wouldn't do the same thing (assuming you're into chicks)


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Main event time.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

gamegenie said:


> He is Ryback 2.0


I would have said Vladimir Kozlov 1.1


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao :lmao Lawler's pervertedness is the highlight of the night. Dumb old fuck.


He would be perverted if he was looking Big E's ass not Paige's...


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

I've enjoyed Raw thoroughly for the first time in a while tonight. Hopefully the mainevent doesn't screw that up.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ColtofPersonality said:


> I'd prefer to see her reaction to his tweet. Fucking Lawler, man. :booka


In Booker T's stare and voice.

"Tell me he did not, just do that."


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hoping to at least see a Brogue, Superman Punch and Spear.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Legit expected Big E to say "THESE HOES AIN'T LOYAL!"


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

It's kind of ironic to see Sandow laid out underneath the briefcase.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

TaylorFitz said:


> Big E shouldn't be allowed to touch a microphone for a few weeks after what he just did.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsO29zqjDpY


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

I-ha-didn't-ha-like-ha-that-ha-Big E-ha-promo.

...

Ha.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*CENA WINS LOL* there's no need to watch the main event.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> *We need a looping gif of Lana twirling that fine ass of hers*.


Here you go (Y)


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Daniel Bryan at the bottom again working the pre-show! :lmao


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Aw man, today's teen  It's depressing


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

cookiepuss said:


> Stop acting like you wouldn't do the same thing (assuming you're into chicks)


:lmao That's not the point though. If I was doing it, I wouldn't be doing it next to a FUCKING CAMERA.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Total Divas nominated for a Teen award. That says so much about a lot of things.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

fuckin booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cracked up over Big E Jakes but after reading the comments oh mah brotha TESTIFYYYY cause I'm _rolling_ right now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God-fucking-damn it! I just look at his face and I want to put my foot through the TV!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Here you go (Y)


:banderas


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I just....I just can't take Cena UGH


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

All cena promos are so cringe lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Swagger should face Rusev damnit!!!


Hopefully him and Zeb will interrupt Rusev and Lana on the RAW after MITB.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

That Big E promo was awesome.

Tune in next week when we all forget it even happened!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena blah


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Apparently Cena decided to one-up Big E's black reverend impression.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I need to tape this Cena promo to help with insomnia


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

My directv feed is FUCKED


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


Shameful but funny

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I know its been done before, but John Cena seems to be the best person to win this match.

Nobody else is ready or worthy of such a prestigious distinction.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Cena has given us a spoiler


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Is it safe to unmute my stream yet? has he gone away?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What's Cena on about? I can't speak for anyone else but this is shaping up to be one of the most uninteresting "money in the bank" match I've ever seen.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Cena trying to be serious and funny at the same time makes me want to pull a Mick Foley and slam a brick through my TV.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Here you go (Y)


:ass :ass :durant3 bama4


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So basically Cena is a monster?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Cena going cartoony with his promo ugh, just stand there and let people cheer for you fool.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

People singing John cena sucks to his theme :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Brauny said:


> :banderas


:banderas :banderas


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Cena just winked at Ambrose's girl


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

He got there quick :lol


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

John Cena is so phony on the mic. I don't even think turning heel could fix it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena will obviously win...then i hope lose to Lesnar!! :mark: 

MORE MARKETING by CENA :cena2


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

JOHN CENA SUCKSSSS


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Cena pluggin that merch


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes........................Cena!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chan Hung said:


> Here you go (Y)


I would give you a million reps if I could.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

CENA GOATING IT UP AS USUAL :mark: :mark: 

Sunday's CHAMP....IS....HERE


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Nolo King said:


> I know its been done before, but John Cena seems to be the best person to win this match.
> 
> Nobody else is ready or worthy of such a prestigious distinction.


And Cena doesn't need another world title run. He last dozen have been awful. Please no.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ugh itbothers me Romans gets to keep the music..


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

It's Go Time :reigns


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Why did they have to ruin Reign's theme?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DAT THEME!*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh God...that shirt Sheamus. "Fella"? Really?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

John Cena sounded more like a voice over for the MITB PPV than a wrestler cutting a promo.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

I started crying softly into my couch when Cole mentioned that Cena's a 14-time champion.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Glad the Shield theme isn't being thrown away.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Team Supermen


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope John Cena never has another world title reign


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

They're Here :mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> He is Ryback 2.0


Ryback's never had the added bonuses of Lana and the Soviet Union backing him up though. That shit's hilarious.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm still salty that he gets to keep everything Shield.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

thank god they didn't change brays music


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

They call me the volcano when I have explosive diarrhea!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

At least Bray keeps his music, not that whateverthefuckitwas from earlier.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh thank god Brays theme is still the same


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LateTrain27 said:


> They're Here :mark:


lmfao at your avatar...i can't stop laughing at it :lol :lmao :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Atleast Bray kept his Theme lol


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

HAHA at bray wyatt getting the biggest pop.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

This feels like a main event. Just through the entrances.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Not going to lie, I've had RAW on mute in the background all night while I've been going through some NHL draft stuff.

And I've been waiting to take it off mute to laugh at John Cena's fuckboy promo + ring walk. What a cornball.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

John Cena = ***


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SOOOOOOO glad Bray still has that theme. That Luke Harper & Eric Rowans is just such trash.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Créole Heat said:


> Cena has given us a spoiler


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

RAW is over. It wasn't that bad tonight, i enjoyed most the show. 7/10.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro's theme has grown on me, but it doesn't fit him personally.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I wish Jim Johnston composed Cesaro's theme...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Why the hell didn't Wyatt come out last? Jesus christ the production is awful..


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

0 reaction for Del Rio


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

My battle cry, anyone but Cena this Sunday and I'll fine with the decision.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

no fair this DC crowd get blessed with Randy Orton's voice entrance

We dont even get to see on TV.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

those girls screaming for Orton :lmao :lmao


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

This math is so boring and repetitive I now have to take a shit because of it.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Did they bump stardust match ?


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

What's everyone talking about Bray's theme? I didn't know he changed it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Cesaro's theme has grown on me, but it doesn't fit him personally.


I agree. It fits better on Swagger :vince2

jk :


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*cena heel turn mitb on reigns*


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I think bray wyatt is going to become another Daniel Bryant sized fly in the ointment on the way to roman reins coronation.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Y2-Jerk said:


> 0 reaction for Del Rio


What's new lol.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Why the hell didn't Wyatt come out last? Jesus christ the production is awful..


Because it takes Randy an hour to walk to the ring, so they need the ad-break.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why do they always have a match on Raw that was just on Smackdown 3 days ago?


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> My battle cry, anyone but Cena this Sunday and I'll fine with the decision.


Even ADR???


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Btw, the Smackdown match ended with the face team making the heel one look like fools. I don't expect the same to happen here, to be honest. The heels will probably will.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Here you go (Y)


I'm sorry but you people really thinks she's attractive? WOW.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

aaaaaaaand another commercial


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

LOL, just remembered when Del Rio came out to Orton's music and mocked his entrance!!! :lol


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

yea ur right, Bray is going to have his fairytale WM momment next year


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I'm still salty that he gets to keep everything Shield.


It'll be okay, love.

*hugs you, grabs dat ass, DASHES AWAY!*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/23/14*



ikarinokami said:


> I think bray wyatt is going to become another Daniel Bryant sized fly in the ointment on the way to roman reins coronation.



I think you may be right

And thus is sure a handi-cap match, the "heels" are gonna need way more guys


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Bray Wyatt to get the pin tonight and end raw.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

xD7oom said:


> I'm sorry but you people really thinks she's attractive? WOW.


She's banging, bro. You might need to go get your eyes checked lol.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Well, we all know how this one ends. Sheamus gets fucked up by heels, Cena comes in and fucks up heels, heels fuck up Cena, Cena tags Reigns, Superman Punch, Spear, fuck up heels.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> I'm sorry but you people really thinks she's attractive? WOW.


:draper2


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

PlymouthDW said:


> What's everyone talking about Bray's theme? I didn't know he changed it.


Harper and Rowan came out to a different theme earlier on to fight The Usos. It was awful.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

DoubtGin said:


> Btw, the Smackdown match ended with the face team making the heel one look like fools. I don't expect the same to happen here, to be honest. The heels will probably will.


They should, but it's the Supermen. Don't expect much...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

xD7oom said:


> I'm sorry but you people really thinks she's attractive? WOW.


:lmao Bro, c'mon. She's gorgeous.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> She's banging, bro. You might need to get your eyes checked lol.












Much better.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Seen this match already, hopefully it's back and forth

leggo


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Reigns wrestles for 2 minutes does all his moves and wins it...


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

TromaDogg said:


> Harper and Rowan came out to a different theme earlier on to fight The Usos. It was awful.


Awful doesn't even begin to explain it. It was seriously disgusting in every manner and embarrassing to listen to. fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> I agree. It fits better on Swagger :vince2
> 
> jk :


No you're right. 


Jack Swagger's Real American theme sounded foreign from the moment they gave it to him. It fits perfectly with Antonio Cesaro's persona. WrestleMania XXX showed this the most. But WWE writers obviously didn't take note of the overwhelming pop Cesaro made at that PPV. From that night on, he should have owned that theme and Jack Swagger should have went back to his previous theme that wasn't bad.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


> Harper and Rowan came out to a different theme earlier on to fight The Usos. It was awful.


Ah, okay. I came in a bit late and didn't hear that theme. Dare I ask what it sounded like?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Every time I see Randy and Sheamus in the ring together I just remember 'What's my line again?'


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> No you're right.
> 
> 
> Jack Swagger's Real American theme sounded foreign from the moment they gave it to him. It fits perfectly with Antonio Cesaro's persona. WrestleMania XXX showed this the most. But WWE writers obviously didn't take note of the overwhelming pop Cesaro made at that PPV. From that night on, he should have owned that theme and Jack Swagger should have went back to his previous theme that wasn't bad.


Agreed. That theme is fit for Cesaro. Could've been a huge face.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Much better.


She looks like an Owl.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cmon get Reigns into the match


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shut the fuck up Lawler.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

PlymouthDW said:


> Ah, okay. I came in a bit late and didn't hear that theme. Dare I ask what it sounded like?


Picture a song from that robot show at chuck e cheese.... Or a song on a kiddy ride in Disney world


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Reigns is hilarious. He does zero work; tag in at the very end, Superman Punch, Superman Punch, Superman Punch, Spear, the end. Yet he still gets cheered so much.


----------



## TheIronMind (Apr 15, 2014)

shes fit


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

PlymouthDW said:


> Ah, okay. I came in a bit late and didn't hear that theme. Dare I ask what it sounded like?


It was literally just a church organ playing "He's got the whole world in his hands". That's it.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL at Reings not getting the tag.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

xD7oom said:


> I'm sorry but you people really thinks she's attractive? WOW.


You probably like Vicky, don't ya?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

What was the point of having this match on SD if they're just going to repeat it? I think this one will end in a brawl though


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

PlymouthDW said:


> Ah, okay. I came in a bit late and didn't hear that theme. Dare I ask what it sounded like?


It was meant to be a hillbilly/Deliverance version of (I think) 'He's Got The Whole World In His Hands'

It actually sounded like nails on a chalkboard though. _Exactly_ like nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Picture a song from that robot show at chuck e cheese.... Or a song on a k*iddy ride in Disney world*


They should have had Harper and Rowan come out in bumper cars for full effect.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Mra22 said:


> What was the point of having this match on SD if they're just going to repeat it? I think this one will end in a brawl though



:lmao This shit was on Smackdown??? Talk about lazy booking....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

xD7oom said:


> Much better.


She's hot too, but nope.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Cmon get Reigns into the match


We're not in the final 2 minutes of the match yet


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Rock bottom! Rock bottom! Rock bottom! Rock bottom! Rock bottom! Rock bottom!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

DoubtGin said:


> Btw, the Smackdown match ended with the face team making the heel one look like fools. I don't expect the same to happen here, to be honest. The heels will probably will.


:Jordan if you're eventually right then :clap but no way do I see that happening. Maybe one heel can come out on top if a massive brawl between everyone happens but they want Roman to look good so either hot tag finish as usual or he is standing tall with Cena.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I think I missed Stardust wrestle, didn't I?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"We've never had a match of this magnitude at Money in the Bank"-Mitchell Cole. Did you completely forget about MITB 2011 you effin' moron?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

xD7oom said:


> Much better.


The photoshop is strong in this one.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I remember when the Rock use to do that neck hold that Bray is doing before he did headlocks.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

They should've just put Heyman and Cesaro on commentary, have Cesaro wear the headset but say nothing. Then it's a 3-on-3 match. Shitty booking.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

kariverson said:


> You probably like Vicky, don't ya?


(I do I'm so sorry)


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Adult males chanting for Cena. Hand in your man cards on the way out of the arena please chaps.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

I actually like Summer more too, Lana is too perfect and her horse stance kills her body. But you can't deny she's a looker.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:kobe2 Seriously bum about Stardust not wrestling tonight


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> She's hot too, but nope.


Dear god. :lenny


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TNA is Here said:


> I think I missed Stardust wrestle, didn't I?


He didn't wrestle. Him and Goldust had funny backstage segment and that was it.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Man this is amazing.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Adult males chanting for Cena. Hand in your man cards on the way out of the arena please chaps.


Real men chant for Cena

#dealwithit


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Lana is WAY better than big five head Summer Trash Rae.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

kariverson said:


> I actually like Summer more too, Lana is too perfect and her horse stance kills her body. But you can't deny she's a looker.


I just cant look past summers huge nose........... And I don't think she can either.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I'm late and I don't care. FUCK BIG E. He think he a southern preacher now. YEAH ***** DEFEND THE COUNTRY THAT HAD YOUR ANCESTORS IN CHAINS CENTURIES AGO.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> Real men chant for Cena
> 
> #dealwithit


You wouldn't know a real man if one pissed in your cereal. Your username says it all. What are you, 12?


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

Anyone else getting horrible quality audio? The only thing worse than a Cena promo is an out of sync messed up audio Cena promo.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why did Lawler tweet that photo of him looking at Paige's ass?!?!?!! :lmao :lmao :lmao

He's not even hiding it now.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Headliner said:


> So I'm late and I don't care. FUCK BIG E. He think he a southern preacher now. YEAH ***** DEFEND THE COUNTRY THAT HAD YOUR ANCESTORS IN CHAINS CENTURIES AGO.


If we wrote something like that, we would probably get banned or get a warning here!

I got a warning just for saying 'idiot' lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Summer Rae looked better in the Chicken Suit Just Saying :draper2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> So I'm late and I don't care. FUCK BIG E. He think he a southern preacher now. YEAH ***** DEFEND THE COUNTRY THAT HAD YOUR ANCESTORS IN CHAINS CENTURIES AGO.


:lol :done


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

This match is exactly like SD!. Beat Cena up, Reigns saves the day. How long till the blow up?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Waffelz said:


> Why did Lawler tweet that photo of him looking at Paige's ass?!?!?!! :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> He's not even hiding it now.


Damage control.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Headliner said:


> So I'm late and I don't care. FUCK BIG E. He think he a southern preacher now. YEAH ***** DEFEND THE COUNTRY THAT HAD YOUR ANCESTORS IN CHAINS CENTURIES AGO.


Key words "centuries ago" chill the hell out.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So was I the only one that noticed that Lana used her ass to distract Big E for Rusev to do the sneak attack. 

:russo I just thought of a new story plot. 



Big E will lust after Lana each week on RAW till he traps her in a sexual harassment lawsuit, where he will drop the suit if Lana agrees to go on a date with him. 


Sexual Chocolate 2.0


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

kopitelewis said:


> Man this is amazing.


Haha, that's mad lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> If we wrote something like that, we would probably get banned or get a warning here!
> 
> I got a warning just for saying 'idiot' lol


Not really.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> I just cant look past summers huge nose........... *And I don't think she can either.*


:lol

I'll happily take Summer Rae or Lana though.

Or Renee Young :yum:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Samoan Thor lets Go


----------



## Reignz (Jun 21, 2014)

this match is literally going the exact same way as smackdown


----------



## TheIronMind (Apr 15, 2014)

hmm so predictable


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

del rio to get pinned again


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> He didn't wrestle. Him and Goldust had funny backstage segment and that was it.


I'm happy I didn't miss it and bummed he did not wrestle.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Adult males chanting for Cena. Hand in your man cards on the way out of the arena please chaps.


Dude we're adult males watching wrestling. None of us are past our childhoods in some way.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

And the mixed reaction is already beginning for Reigns. Much sooner than I expected.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I would like something interesting to happen to end the show, please.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BigEMartin said:


> Key words "centuries ago" chill the hell out.


I'm so glad you're taking me serious. :westbrook2

Dead ass about the preacher part though.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

THANOS said:


> And the mixed reaction is already beginning for Reigns. Much sooner than I expected.


Let's hope it turns into full-on boos soon.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

All that thigh slapping has Del Rio's thigh looking gross.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Where is that guy with that awesome Summer Rae slow motion gif avatar? Can you really say she's ugly after that gif? SHE IS GORGEOUS.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


> :lol
> 
> I'll happily take Summer Rae or Lana though.
> 
> Or Renee Young :yum:





















Just give me both, fuck it. :cam2


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Reigns is worse in selling than Cena.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Why can't WWE book all faces like Dean Ambrose? This cookie cutter crap is just stupid.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> Why can't WWE book all faces like Dean Ambrose? This cookie cutter crap is just stupid.


Oh the irony...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Good match.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sheamus going in


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Sheamus about to get swung!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

PlymouthDW said:


> Let's hope it turns into full-on boos soon.


If his booking continues this way he will be. Wait til he goes over Wyatt, Rollins, Ziggler, Barrett, Cesaro, and Bryan clean. We'll hear the boos then, that's for damn sure.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

big e is hilarious


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

IS THE ROMAN REIGNS DRINKING GAME! TAKE A SHOT EVERY TIME REIGNS DO A SUPERMAN PUNCH OR SPEAR! :reigns

Nobody would survive that game...


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

THANOS said:


> If his booking continues this way he will be. Wait til he *goes over Wyatt, Rollins, Ziggler, Barrett, Cesaro, and Bryan clean*. We'll hear the boos then, that's for damn sure.


Dammit, you've given me nightmares.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

:sheamus*BROGUE*:sheamus


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah cenas not winning


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

ugh


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Faces won again. Fuck this.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Hey up, what's Kane doing lol


----------



## sheepgonewild (Apr 4, 2005)

kane to take sheamus out of the match


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Kane!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Boo!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

SHEAMUS SUCKS

Stop playing this asses music


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sheamus was the last person I thought would get the pin.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dat Cesaro push...>.>


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Lol that was plain horrible match.


----------



## teamdiscoverych (Dec 27, 2013)

A hot turd of an ending


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

IT'S GOTTA' BE KANE!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

fpalm the "Demon Kane" please stop calling him that


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kane don't give a fuck


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn, I forgot all about Kane. :lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

if this boring fuck wins ...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

So I guess Kane gets to be in the match?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kane is gonna be placed in the ladder match.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Well...that IS interesting.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

8 people???


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Without Paul Bearer Kane is without guidance.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

yay kane


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

oh shit :|


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm sorry but Seamus is just completely the drizzling shits.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:hunter THE DEMON KANE!!!


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Was that, like, supposed to be a recap for people who missed their match on Smackdown? Because it was the same shit.

If handicap matches are ALWAYS going to end with the handicappee winning, what the hell's the point?


----------



## TheIronMind (Apr 15, 2014)

omg the demon : ), who cares seriously fuck


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Fuck Kane.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh my god, who gives a fuck if Kane's gonna be in the MITB


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Haha!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dat Spear out of nowhere. :reigns :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I didn't think that MITB match could get worse but it did


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pretty glad Reigns speared him. Anything involving Kane is SHIT.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

REIGNS No Sold your shit Kane :lel


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Batz said:


> Agreed. That theme is fit for Cesaro. Could've been a huge face.


When will ya'll accept the fact that Patriot was made for Swagger and Cesaro's never getting it? It doesn't sound 'foreign' it sounds like a military/marching theme. Perfect for an American pride character. Can't believe this is still an ongoing complaint. And no, 'On Your Knees' does not fit Swagger anymore and Patriot should not be Cesaro's. fpalm


Kane in the MITB match? No thank you. Just...not interested. Guess he needed something to do, though.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

:lmao at Reigns. Good to see the show doesn't go off the air with Kane standing tall.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Of course he gets the last fucking laugh. :lmao


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Pushing Reigns to the moon.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

WTF KANE


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

L-O-L


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Samoan Cena closing the show.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Kane? 8 guys? Ugh this is going to be a massive cluster fuck.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

"The Demon" is the worst nickname of all time.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Wow Kane's in the MITB WWE WHC match too!!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Build up to bury in 3 seconds. Kane's career in a flash, ladies & gentlemen.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> fpalm the "Demon Kane" please stop calling him that


How is it different from being called the Devil's favorite Demon?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Please WWE, if you can not reward Ryback for his excellent work but choose to reward a flash in a pan, I will be an unsatisfied viewer that will not change his viewing habits.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Well Reigns isnt winning


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SUPAH RAINS!!!!! :reigns

Fuck this guy is shit.....


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Enjoyable RAW.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lolol john cena not happy reigns took his limelight john cena should've ended the show by AA'ing kane out of nowhere


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Incoming People upset Reigns gets to end the show standing tall :lel


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Best episode since the one after wM30.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Coo for kane.... I guess. Was hoping the 8th person woulda been reveled at MITB and was a returning Jericho.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Tonights RAW recap before RAW even starts (no particular order):
> 
> Dean Ambrose chases Rollins to the back
> Rusev crushes some random WHITE jobber, Swagger comes out and LOL's at him
> ...


4/11

:jt3


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

The heels are getting buried every week.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

JhnCna619 said:


> Pushing Reigns to the moon.


:rock


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> When will ya'll accept the fact that Patriot was made for Swagger and Cesaro's never getting it? It doesn't sound 'foreign' it sounds like a military/marching theme. Perfect for an American pride character. Can't believe this is still an ongoing complaint. And no, 'On Your Knees' does not fit Swagger anymore and Patriot should not be Cesaro's. fpalm
> 
> 
> Kane in the MITB match? No thank you. Just...not interested. Guess he needed something to do, though.


The instrumentals isn't American at all. Definitely foreign. And I like Swagger. =p


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Kane to get the thankyou title.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

THANOS said:


> And the mixed reaction is already beginning for Reigns. Much sooner than I expected.


lol what show are you watching, seriously? Do you not understand the crowd roars when Reigns sets up for his superman punch or does a big move? 

Seeing this coming from you is no surprise tho :lmao


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Where did Bray go?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

You can't keep putting Reigns in tag matches forever to hide his weaknesses. We'll see just how far he gets when he has to go completely solo.


----------



## TheIronMind (Apr 15, 2014)

okay all i got from tonights raw is, poor damien sandow


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Fuck Samoan Cena with several rusty meat hooks.

Also; Kane, hang up your boots, man. You've had a great career, and I respect you, and I loved you back in '97/98, but...Jesus, man, your time has passed. Oh, also, pass that message to your brother. He could do with some retirement as well.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

skyman101 said:


> Where did Bray go?


To embrace his jobber status and come to terms with it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

now chrisley is molesting his son "drug test" yeah right buddy


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Should've seen the addition of Kane coming with there being eight guys in the contract ladder match. Can't wait for Sunday!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

RAW was actually pretty good. 7.75/10 for me


----------



## teamdiscoverych (Dec 27, 2013)

Who in that match will actually take an impressive bump. Cesaro maybe, Wyatt maybe. the other mitb will be much better


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

silverspirit2001 said:


> Kane to get the thankyou title.


I'd rather watch TNA than WWE with Kane as champion in fucking 2014


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Is S.C going to make a career out of multi-man Gimmick matches? Because they sure as hell aren't giving him much 1 on 1 practice.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

JhnCna619 said:


> Pushing Reigns to the moon.


Not a bad call, Everyone else at that ring were either old, washed out, played out . 


Triple H, Randy Orton, John Cena, Shaemus, Kane. 


Yuck none of them should be standing tall 


Roman Reigns is the only fresh star there. WWE would be a fool to not use him . 


Imagine if WWE fucked up and let Roman Reigns go, you know TNA would scoop him up in a sec and throw all the title belts on him.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

How can people stand watching this show? I need to turn this shit off right now.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

yep Cena is winning.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:jr THROUGH HELL, FIRE AND BRIMSTONE! BAH GAWD, IT'S THE BIG RED DEMON KANE!

:hhh2 Because it's Best For Business!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> You can't keep putting Reigns in tag matches forever to hide his weaknesses. We'll see just how far he gets when he has to go completely solo.


I agree. I can totally see Reigns as the man one day. But you can't put the world title on someone who not only can't cut a promo, but really all in all can't wrestle and put on a solid match. It really makes no sense to slap it on him right now just because the crowd's roar is on him. He's a long-term investment that can and will pan out, but only if WWE treats him as a long-term investment.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Headliner said:


> So I'm late and I don't care. FUCK BIG E. He think he a southern preacher now. YEAH ***** DEFEND THE COUNTRY THAT HAD YOUR ANCESTORS IN CHAINS CENTURIES AGO.


If i was African american i wouldn't be proud to be american they lost their language, country, names, culture because of the USA


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If I die and go to hell I hope all demons are like Kane because it would be easy to kick their asses.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Redzero said:


> yep Cena is winning.


I think it's gonna be Kane.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I haven't watched it in a bit, is the backstage pass after RAW worth watching?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Batz said:


> The instrumentals isn't American at all. Definitely foreign. And I like Swagger. =p


No, it isn't. Unless there are lyrics and it's not English, it's not 'foreign sounding'. Wanna know a theme that sounds foreign? 






It's literally titled patriot and uses instruments that are strongly in relation to 'Taps' and different renditions of 'America' as well as marching music. The hissyfit Cesaro marks throw over Swagger keeping his OWN theme is the only ongoing thing that makes me aggravated by them.

It is Swagger's theme. It is made for the 'Real American' gimmick. Cesaro is no longer a Real American therefore it is not his music.


Christ, Reigns really needs to have his moveset expanded. He's not a bad in ring talent but they're having him wrestle like he's a limited competitor, but I don't think he is. Hopefully he'll wow us at MITB.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Not a bad call, Everyone else at that ring were either old, washed out, played out .
> 
> 
> Triple H, Randy Orton, John Cena, Shaemus, Kane.
> ...


You forgot that Wyatt and Cesaro were in this match.

And yeah, I'd love if TNA took him. Then, he wouldn't be plaguing WWE like he is now. This company has enough superheroes with no wrestling ability, and Reigns is next in line for that shit.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

lulz, they build up Kane for a minute and a half and make him look like a clown immediately after. Story of his life. And just when that ladder match couldn't possibly get any less interesting...

Overall that was a pretty good RAW. First two hours at least were good, last hour was okay. My interest in the main event scene is at a near-all time low unfortunately. I couldn't give a fuck about any of these guys in the unified title match unfortunately which is even more shameful given that I do really like Cesaro and Bray but their recent booking has been dreadful to the point where I've cooled off on them.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Raw was pretty good tonight, I must admit. And I doubt Reigns wins on Sunday. They're saving his first World title win for Wrestlemania.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/23/14*



TaylorFitz said:


> How can people stand watching this show? I need to turn this shit off right now.



bravo, there's only 2 minutes left. :lel


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/23/14*



gamegenie said:


> So was I the only one that noticed that Lana used her ass to distract Big E for Rusev to do the sneak attack.
> 
> :russo I just thought of a new story plot.
> 
> ...


He ass is about to ask for a raise.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/23/14*

THEDEMONKANE THEDEMONKANE THEDEMONKAN #THEDEMONKANE


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Would love for Kane to work together under orders with Orton then when he is about to grab it throw him down destroy him then let Bray win... Would be quite magical .


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> lulz, they build up Kane for a minute and a half and make him look like a clown immediately after. Story of his life. And just when that ladder match couldn't possibly get any less interesting...
> 
> Overall that was a pretty good RAW. First two hours at least were good, last hour was okay. My interest in the main event scene is at a near-all time low unfortunately. I couldn't give a fuck about any of these guys in the unified title match unfortunately which is even more shameful given that I do really like Cesaro and Bray but their recent booking has been dreadful to the point where I've cooled off on them.


The main-event is literally just a see to who wins, and a "Please don't let Cena win" fiasco. It's gonna suck big time really.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> RAW was actually pretty good. 7.75/10 for me


I concur. And no, not just because Swagger won.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Not interested in the title match at all, Cesaro clearly isn't going to win. The briefcase match however is a different story, they picked a good lineup of high flyers and people willing to take sick bumps. Aside from Cesaro, will anyone in the main match even take a large bump?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Raw was pretty good tonight, I must admit. And I doubt Reigns wins on Sunday. *They're saving his first World title win for Wrestlemania.*


*Exactly.*


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/23/14*



TNA is Here said:


> He ass is about to ask for a raise.


Her ass has already gotten quite a lot of people to give her a raise tonight.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

-UNDEAD- said:


> *Exactly.*


Hopefully that is the case.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Raw was pretty good tonight, I must admit. And I doubt Reigns wins on Sunday. They're saving his first World title win for Wrestlemania.


I agree, I think they'll let him develop more and give him more room to grow as a singles star. Oddly enough, I would love for Bray to win it on Sunday and see what they'll do with that.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

LOL at the thread title change. Still chuckling from Big E Jakes.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Not interested in the title match at all, Cesaro clearly isn't going to win. The briefcase match however is a different story, they picked a good lineup of high flyers and people willing to take sick bumps. Aside from Cesaro, will anyone in the main match even take a large bump?


Calling it now, Swagger will probably take a couple massive bumps in the match and get busted open.

I agree, though. Contract match is full of much better ringworkers.

Also:
















If we don't get this feud post MITB I'm gonna eat a show, seriously.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Roman gimmick is the hot tag man.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


> *Exactly.*


yup, looks like lesnar's gonna take the title off cena at summerslam and drop it to reigns at WM

i'd think they'd put the belt on someone else at mitb but since it's going to be 100% guaranteed transitional reign til BA-ROKKKK LEZ-NIRRRR takes it at SS there's no one that makes more sense to put it on than cena

even if people hate it i wouldn't want to see any of the other guys except maybe kane get the title for the express purpose of dropping it to lesnar


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

I like how the whole show is built around the main event, but yet the main event is faster and faster and faster becoming the absolute worst thing about the show now.

If Ambrose / Rollins was the main event stuff, then yea sure, but christ fuck cunting shit on a stick I am so utterly sick to death of superhero bullshit and 10-20 year characters still floating around like vomit inducing ammonia.

Na, CESARO will get the title, then Reigns will beat cesaro for it or bryan


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I concur. And no, not just because Swagger won.


Is it because he's also in the ladder match?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Is it because he's also in the ladder match?


Not just that, but I'm not gonna lie that made me enjoy it more. But I loved Vickie going out as a babyface the way she did.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Redzero said:


> Roman gimmick is the hot tag man.



A lot of the house show reports I've been reading says he always wins off the hot tag. :lol


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Not just that, but I'm not gonna lie that made me enjoy it more. But I loved Vickie going out as a babyface the way she did.


You think Vickie is really done with WWE or just storyline?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Starting to think Roman is almost scared of singles matches. Just gonna make that match with Hunter at Summerslam that much worse.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I just woke up the entire neighborhood by laughing at the theme Harper came out with.

Just... Why? Is this the work of CFO$? Is this a joke? Are they intentionally TRYING to sabatoge the Wyatts?


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> I just woke up the entire neighborhood by laughing at the theme Harper came out with.
> 
> Just... Why? Is this the work of CFO$? Is this a joke? Are they intentionally TRYING to sabatoge the Wyatts?


CFO$ needs to step aside and let Jim Johnston work his magic.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

My sides are still hurting after harpers entrance 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Why did they stop doing this for so long?

(The put feuds together in a tag match main event)


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

JhnCna619 said:


> You think Vickie is really done with WWE or just storyline?


Steph let her drop her in gravy, I think that pretty well speaks for itself sadly.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

they are really trying too hard to push reings, he is going to be another shaemus.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

kane beng included into the mitb was groundbreaking tv


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

PowerandGlory said:


> kane beng included into the mitb was groundbreaking tv


Not as groundbreaking as Cameron's amazing commentary on RAW, actually.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

I recorded RAW, so I just went back and watched Harper and Rowan's entrance. That was the funniest shit I've ever seen. Harper looked so confused. I couldn't tell if it was a harmonica, an organ, or just some computerized bullshit. The carnival-esque feel to it made it Harper was a father, leading his son Rowan through a fair, and Rowan had just won a cool mask from the "shoot the ducks" game.

I honestly think that could have been good if A: it sounded more like a harmonica, and less like a computerized harmonica/organ hybrid, and B: they had just played it for a few seconds and then let "Broken Out In Love" kick in. Having them walk the whole way down with that carnival music made them look absolutely hilarious.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Who going to Church Sunday for Pastor E?


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

That was Fun, Big E preaching was annoying


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Can WWE stop the bullshit and just do Swagger vs. Rusev already? It writes itself.

No one gives a fuck about Big/Reverend E.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Anything worth a look from the post-show tonight?


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

WWE is the reason I have a wam fetish


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> I just woke up the entire neighborhood by laughing at the theme Harper came out with.
> 
> Just... Why? Is this the work of CFO$? Is this a joke? Are they intentionally TRYING to sabatoge the Wyatts?


Knowing this company, the odds are yes.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

RatedR10 said:


> Can WWE stop the bullshit and just do Swagger vs. Rusev already? It writes itself.
> 
> No one gives a fuck about Big/Reverend E.


They are going to have to build Swagger up more before he can go near Rusev, that Adam Rose atrocity put the halt to this being a good feud for a while. Give Swags some wins again and it should be able to be a go.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Just started RAW. That Steph and Vickie opener was good. Didnt think Vickie had it in her to be a face (?) and Stephanie looking hot like always.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I think they're tryna wait til SummerSlam is around to start building on the Swagger/Rusev. They want to make it as big as they can, that why the Swagger/Rose crap stop(I assuming this crap is over) and Swagger is starting to win matches again.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Was anyone else hoping Steph was bringing back the Kiss My Ass club?*


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Was anyone else hoping Steph was bringing back the Kiss My Ass club?*


It did cross my mind for a few second during that promo, then I realized WWE is PG. :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Was anyone else hoping Steph was bringing back the Kiss My Ass club?*


I was thinking about when she had Vickie on her knee, either that or having her bark like a dog like Vince did to Trish


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LOL I miss RVD on the mic. What a stoner. :lmao


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

just checking to see if it's worth watching even a minute of raw this week. so far by the comments it seems like another zero this week. i'll netflix a good tv show instead of watching vince's crappiest longest running episodic piece of shit ever. no thanks.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

During the Barrett/Ziggler match..



Nolo King said:


> This generation of WWE has the fightiest jobbers of all time. I love it!


Haha, good and accurate post!

I'm up to this point on RAW, and I have to say I've been enjoying this RAW more than any other RAW in recent memory. Aside from the truly awful commentary during the divas match (which might just be the worst guest commentary I've ever heard...which strangely makes it work, if the objective is to make you hate Cameron), I've enjoyed everything I've seen on RAW at this point.

The Ziggler/Barrett match was so fun, and that Steph/Vickie segment was unexpectedly great. So glad they didn't go the expected "you're fired" route. 

Finally, a face delivers some comeuppance in the _same segment_ that they're getting berated in. See how much more exciting tv that makes, powers in charge? Don't understand why they can't do segments like this more often, rather than having the face just stand there like an idiot. By the face getting their say in that moment, it made it all the more sweeter, and made the heel work look even better (Steph's assholeness was great as far as getting Vickie the desired reaction from the crowd).

The Naomi/Paige feud is goofy. Don't know why they didn't bother to at least build Alicia more, since they're not even building this feud correctly.

Naomi's makeup was great tonight. Great look overall. Was surprised that she was as over with the crowd as she was.

Someone probably already pointed this up, but the goofed up by showing the graphic of seven men for the MITB match on Smackdown, but then changing it to six here. Made it obvious that Ambrose would be entered in, though I guess that was obvious anyway.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Skipped RAW for about the 5th week in a row. Feels good.

Anyway, how was RAW? I just watched the Vickie and Steph segment which was a nice sendoff. Eddie's music was really cool and Steph still looking like that hot MILF that she is.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LMAO The Washington Redskins dude.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Ziggler/Barrett nearfalls!!! :mark: Imma Ziggler mark and my heart exploded every time. Thats how you work a crowd.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

You know you've been following WWE too long when people are calling Steph a MILF, and you remember seeing her on TV as a teen.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

"Now I'm the normal one" :goldust

:lmao


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Positives and Negatives
+Strong opening segment between Vickie and Stephanie. For some odd reason, I started to root for Vickie. I didn't want to see her get humiliated. The so-called match she had against Stephanie was a good segment too. I actually enjoyed it. TV time for Rosa Mendes, Layla and Alicia Fox. The payoff with Vickie getting the last laugh on Steph was done well too. Vickie came out as a babyface here. That is amazing and goes to show what a heel Stephanie really is.

+New entrance theme for Luke Harper and Erick Rowan? Their feud against the Usos is getting heated up.

+Naomi/Alicia Fox was a decent match and had a lot of time. Lol at Lawler checking out Paige's ass though.

+I'm a boliever in Bo Dallas. I'm digging this gimmick.

+Stardust and Goldust backstage interview. 

+So many tag team main events now. Figured the good guys would win the match and it was decent.

-What do Dolph Ziggler and Kofi Kingston have in common right now? They go out there and make their opponents look good and then job to them. Match of the night does go to Barrett/Ziggler. Let's face it, Ziggler is not going to get pushed for a long time.

-Wanted more of Rollins/RVD. Hope to see a rematch. Nice promo before the match though.

-Damien Sandow continues his cosplay gimmick and loses to Big E. I'm not looking forward to this Big E/Rusev feud. I'm actually hoping for Swagger and Zeb to feud against Rusev and Lana.

Good show. I was entertained at times and glad Vickie got to leave in a good way. That Eddie and Chavo theme song.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

I hope they work this match properly, Cesaro and Wyatt could regain a lot of momentum with a solid performance

And LOLCENAWINS isn't that bad when he isn't pretending like the odds Are against him


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

OMG KANE!!! I did not see that coming. RAW was pretty good for a go-home show. MITB is gonna be good. :mark:


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> You know you've been following WWE too long when people are calling Steph a MILF, and you remember seeing her on TV as a teen.


or when you remember a time she didn't sound like a man.


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

This was one of the best episodes of Raw in months. I'd call it #1 since the post-WM Raw. The biggest difference between this episode and previous ones is that they actually gave people a chance on the mic, not just the pre-approved 5 or 6 people who get mic time. Big E, RVD, Cesaro, and Del Rio all got a chance to talk and attempt to have a personality. They were mostly all good too.

I don't know who to credit with the improvement in quality. They fired their head writer 2 weeks ago, last week's episode had that weird puking segment, but the structure of the episode was much better than normal. This episode was a step up from there. It's not that the main event has improved, it's that they are doing a much better job using their mid card in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Selfdestructo said:


> This was one of the best episodes of Raw in months. I'd call it #1 since the post-WM Raw. The biggest difference between this episode and previous ones is that they actually gave people a chance on the mic, not just the pre-approved 5 or 6 people who get mic time. Big E, RVD, Cesaro, and Del Rio all got a chance to talk and attempt to have a personality. They were mostly all good too.
> 
> I don't know who to credit with the improvement in quality. They fired their head writer 2 weeks ago, last week's episode had that weird puking segment, but the structure of the episode was much better than normal. This episode was a step up from there. It's not that the main event has improved, it's that they are doing a much better job using their mid card in the last 2 weeks.


:trips2 :steph

Like father like daughter - she is strong enough to allow herself to be humiliated for the good of the company. Attagirl. <3


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Really enjoyed this RAW. I was glued from top till bottom. Nice work WWE.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Vickie with that baby face fire :banderas 

What a way to go. Thank you Vickie. Marked so hard for Viva la Raza :mark:


----------



## Vics1971 (Jun 28, 2011)

Raw was better tonight, but not near enough Ambrose madness for me. I loved the bit we did get though.

Farewell Vickie, and thanks for the laughs. I was a bit choked up at the end there.

I loved Stardust and Goldust backstage too.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Adam Rose got kizarny´d?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I was hoping Barrett may lose the title so that he may have a better chance of winning the MITB as I doubt they'll have as both the IC holder and the MITB holder.


----------



## Saddlerrad (Aug 4, 2012)

Very good Raw, just like last week which I enjoyed. It's definetely obvious that whoever was writing the show previously, no longer does so. The show has some good matches on. That Trips promo, the Ziggler IWC 'talent spotting' reference and the burial of RVD - perfect heel work again from Trips. Seems like we are heading to Rollins/Ambrose which should be great and the inevitable Trips/Reigns match should be okay. I think the none title MITB could be a MOTY candidate. Sadly Cena will win the other to set up him vs Brock at Summerslam.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> I was hoping Barrett may lose the title so that he may have a better chance of winning the MITB as I doubt they'll have as both the IC holder and the MITB holder.


Well they did have Miz win MITB while he was the U.S. champion, so there's still some hope for Barrett. Seems unlikely though, as I think Rollins is a lock to win at this point.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

"I will ruin the entire PPV" ... Damn. I didn't watch Raw last night live, but I read the recap this morning and that one line from Dean Ambrose sold the entire PPV for me. Sounds like a great episode and one I probably shouldn't have missed. 

Vickie Vs Steph sounds like a historic moment from what I read.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I actually teared up for Vicki lol...gonna miss yuh, I think...Thank you Vicki.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Not so historic but it was good. Steph really made the entire crowd get behind Vickie and in the opening segment Vickie's "Excuse me" probably got the pop of the night :lol

She cut a good impassioned babyface promo after Steph had bullied her enough too.


One of the stronger Raws in recent memory. The Ambrose/Rollins feud continues being the highlight. Good work by Steph, Vickie, BNB, Ziggler too.

Also RVD needs more mic time. What a chill dude, always makes me laugh coz that's exactly how I talk when I'm high on weed :lol


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

No Adam Rose, Santino/Emma bullshit, or midget matches. Thank God. Hopefully they all go away forever.

Also, we only got about 2 minutes of Ambrose content...fuck that :cuss:


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> I actually teared up for Vicki lol...gonna miss yuh, I think...Thank you Vicki.


Calm down mate


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Raw was great. Bishop e Jakes had me Rollin. I was entertained from 8-10. The only time I changed the channel was during the divas match. Cameron was horrible

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Dat Wyatt Family theme. :lmao

Move over RTC, there is a new WOAT theme. Good, god. What were they thinking with that one. fpalm


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> No, it isn't. Unless there are lyrics and it's not English, it's not 'foreign sounding'.


While I agree that Patriot is very much American-sounding (thus fits Swags more), this argument is asinine. Do I really need to post French or asian sounding music for you?






This was a great RAW, thoroughly entertaining.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Vickie with that baby face fire :banderas
> 
> What a way to go. Thank you Vickie. Marked so hard for Viva la Raza :mark:


Did she come out to Eddie's theme?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

BTNH said:


> Did she come out to Eddie's theme?


Yep, Viva la Raza.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

StarDust Over… The End..... Sports entertainment is alive and well.
Pop for Paige vs Naomi graphic
Sheamus vs Bray graphic no reaction
Big E no reaction
*Daniel Bryan at MITB graphic…. No Reaction…. Not good.*

that has me worried.Though it isn't even clear he is competing so why should they pop

Bray Watty phone lights light up the entire arena. Awesome live.
Nice little pop for Del Rio.
Nice little pop for Randy.



RAW Pre-Sale: 
RAW returns to DC on Monday 12/29. Pre-sale code RAWWEDC

RAW:
Overall it was a good crowd. Everyone was really into it and was mostly looking forward to the Ziggler vs. BNB match and Steph vs. Vickie match. All of the top level was covered except the side facing the camera. Not good.

Vickie and Steph
Vickie really got over using the Guerrero name. Instant face.

Harper and Rowan vs The Usos
Harper and Rowan are not as over without Bray live. Well they shouldn’t be cause they are heels but they didn’t get any real reaction when they came out. I fear for them as singles. Too bad cause they are good workers. The Usos are over. Not sure how but they are. I don't like them but hey they are doing there thing and it works.

Bo Dallas vs Titus
BOver. People love aholes. People also seemed to want to cheer for Titus but they are not sure if they should because of the way he is being booked. They need to fix it before he becomes just another guy that loses.

RVD vs Seth Rollins
RVD is still over. It's not 2005 but still over. Lol. Good exchange between Seth and RVD. Crowed loved it. Nice pop when Triple H music hit. Seems like people want to cheer for him but they are playing the part and booing.

Everyone went crazy when Dean Ambrose jumped Rollins. Rollins seems to have some real heat over turning on the shield. People were not ready for that and they hate him for it. 

What’s up with the Deuce 'n Domino gear Dean? Really? Rollins looks like an XMEN.

Ziggler vs BNB
By far the most anticipated match of the night and the most over match other than the main event. BNB is really over and we cheered the Redskins racist comment. Mostly cause we knew it was coming from somebody. YEAH! They need to do something with Ziggler seriously. He is over

Vickie vs. Steph
Not sure if this made air but one of the referees tried to help Steph out of the MUD pool but she ended up pulling him into it. They ended up failing to get up multiple times and Steph kept swatting at him. She looked like she was having fun. We all loved every single minute of it. Marks can say we want wrestling but the segment was over Live. Big time.

Main Event
Off camera Cena was talking to the crowed and pumping us up. When Sheamus did the beats of the bowery I could hear the “beats” over the loud-crowed noise. OUCH!

Post RAW Report
Cesaro, Sheamus, Cena and Reigns are in the ring. Bray Watty and Orton enter and it’s on. Baby faces clear the ring with Bray the only heel left. Reigns spear, Seamus Brogue kick, Cena grabs Bray by the hair takes him to the side of the ramp and tosses him into MUD.

Cena, Sheamus and Reigns celebrate at the top of the ramp with Reigns theme. Good night everybody.

Misc….


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Not so historic but it was good. Steph really made the entire crowd get behind Vickie and in the opening segment Vickie's "Excuse me" probably got the pop of the night :lol
> 
> She cut a good impassioned babyface promo after Steph had bullied her enough too.
> 
> ...


Historic cuz of this: 










And no one can convince me otherwise. When was the last time we saw this?


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I was about 9 seconds away from flying into DC and strangling Cameron on commentary. Seriously, all this does is set up a near win for Naomi at MITB, an interference by Cameron to earn a DQ and a stupid, stupid Cameron/Paige feud. Please, Please don't do this. 

Ambrose/Rollins stuff is awesome, though, as expected. Still not sure about Rollin's ring attire, but it is growing on me, i guess.

I legit LOL'd when i saw the main event. Cena is now like 67-2 in handicap matches. If you thought the other 4 had any shot of winning you're clueless. Good thing they didn't have Wyatt take the loss, and we only saw 2 AA's from Cena. We only got like 80% Super Cena in that match.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Goldusto said:


> StarDust Over… The End..... Sports entertainment is alive and well.
> Pop for Paige vs Naomi graphic
> Sheamus vs Bray graphic no reaction
> Big E no reaction
> *Daniel Bryan at MITB graphic…. No Reaction…. Not good.*


Well , people are tired of the same old shit. Every week theres a promo between stephanie and Bryan, 1 week later theres a promo again , 3 weeks later theres a promo again.

Looks like WWE finally found a way to bury Bryan :steph :cena5 :hunter


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> Historic cuz of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

*Favorite Raw moment from last night*

What if any was your favorite moment from Raw last night? For me it was the Seth Rollins shoot promo,especially his comments to the crowd about them not being over it, its been 3 weeks etc.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Favorite Raw moment from last night*

*Rollins promo was good. My favorite moment was Stephanie trolling the crowd and the referees during the mud match.

:steph "I WILL GET EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU!"*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Favorite Raw moment from last night*

I had a few favorite moments. I also enjoyed Seth telling the crowd to get over it. 

My absolute favorite moment was Dean Ambrose, crazy mofo. :lol Everything about him was perfect. My second favorite segment involved Steph and Vicki. I loved Vicki paying tribute to Eddie.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Favorite Raw moment from last night*

Although overall it's been my favorite RAW in a several weeks, I have to say I enjoyed the segment where Triple H announced the contract competitors and subsequently after RVD vs Rollins how Ambrose how he came out and effed everything up.

I have to say I was pleasantly surprised by who they included in the contract match and I'm still puzzled as to how Swagger managed to get his ass in there.

Although, I have to say Vickie's farewell was amazing. Literally sent chills up my spine in the most pleasant of ways.


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

RVD coming out and doing his promo. What he said made alot of sense. No one seriously expects him to win, and he got some good jabs on triple h.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Favorite Raw moment from last night*

Steph vs Vickie stole the show with regards to sheer entertainment value. 

Barret vs Ziggler was by far the match of the night. 

My mark out moment was when Ambrose came back to jump off the announce table to get at Rollins though. 

But honestly, everything else was just normal and typical except this: 










So unexpected and perfect. 

Hope Vickie has a great life outside of the WWE .. She's a legend in my books.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Favorite Raw moment from last night*


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Damn, Steph, what a milf.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Favorite Raw moment from last night*

*Reigns spearing Kane was great. No one gave a fuck about his inclusion in the MITB match. Awesome way to close the show.*


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Someone posted a sign earlier in the thread, I saw it, it was the one wit Owen Hart for 2015 Hall of Fame.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Raw moment from last night*

Vickie Guerrero's retirement. She has been there since I first started watching WWE, and I will miss her.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Favorite Raw moment from last night*

Seth destroying Dean was amazing


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Favorite Raw moment from last night*



Sith Rollins said:


> Seth destroying Dean was amazing


That whole promo was great. Definitely my favorite segment of the night.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Favorite Raw moment from last night*

Viva La Raza!!

Also Bo Dallas' post match promo. "Hey Buddy" and "Mr Butterfingers" :lmao :lmao :lmao

And ofc the obligatory Ambrose/Rollins feud. Consistently the best part of WWE programming atm.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Favorite Raw moment from last night*

Vickie paying homage to the late Eddie. "He taught me how to cheat lie and steal". I marked out. Steph was good too.

Rollins ripping Reigns and Ambrose on the mic, and also telling the crowd to "get over it".

Dolph vs Barrett was great.

Stardust promo had me :lmao

Kane coming out at the end was awesome too.

VERY GOOD RAW I HAVE TO SAY, ESPECIALLY FOR A GO-HOME SHOW. Whatever changes they made backstage have been the right ones.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Favorite Raw moment from last night*

When Kane was announce to be in the Title MiTb match and Reigns gave him a Welcoming Spear. Also The Vickie Send off was great.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Favorite Raw moment from last night*

My favourite moment was Ambrose acting like a crazy motherf*cker.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

World's Best said:


>


Muk is the fckin man


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

You know what, Ambrose's music is really growing on me after his appearance tonight. The more Ambrose keeps GOATing up on these shows then his music will just get better by association. It's like the same as Austin - his music barely lit the world on fire back in 1996 (99% of the forum here would shit their britches if they heard a guy debut that music today) but the way he carried himself about, upon hearing the music, you know shit is going down.

As for Harper and Rowan's music...I really wanted to like it, and I understood what they were going for, but it just does not work. Should've just had the same bluesy, ghostly piano that is used in Bray's theme, and definitely NOT to the tune of 'He's Got The...'. Really hope this does not last.

Still, it's nice to see a heated rivalry for the tag team championship with both teams fighting for blood....but do they have to fight each other in matches every single fucking week? A good rivalry builds up a good match, not a series of matches builds up a rivalry.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Favorite Raw moment from last night*



The Reigns Train said:


> *Reigns spearing Kane was great. No one gave a fuck about his inclusion in the MITB match. Awesome way to close the show.*


It was actually monumentally stupid.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Best moment of Raw? Bo Dallas' butterfingers line :lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm thinking about quitting my job and being a full-time Renee Young stalker.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Brilliant Raw. Stephanie owned this show. She was just fantastic and had that entire arena eating out of the palm of her hand all night long. :lol @ the dancing before getting throw into the pudding or whatever the hell it was. 9-B0 :lmao I'm a BO-liever for sure. This gimmick is awesome. Rollins/Ambrose continuation was again spot on. Both themes are also growing on me. RUSEV CRUSH owning BIG E DA PREACHER MAN was GOAT. I love RUSEV. Guy is a beast. Main event was fun. Crowd was pretty hype and they have me looking forward to MITB on Sunday when I didn't give a shit last week. Job done in my books, even if I can't watch until Monday next week lol.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Favorite Raw moment from last night*



Waffelz said:


> It was actually monumentally stupid.


Would you had rather have Cena AA Kane after he took everyone out instead? :draper2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm rewatching RAW and I can't tell how Swagger's nose got messed up. Did Kofi's kick actually land or did he botch the fall out of the ring?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hate Reigns, but Reigns Spearing Kane was not stupid. They're trying to get Reigns over as the favourite (to get him sympathy when he gets screwed), as well as just a main event star in general, and that's how you do it. Plus, nobody gives a fuck about Kane, nobody wanted to see Kane in the match. I thought it was fine, obviously I don't like LOL SUPAH RAINS but that's how you position a guy when you want the people to see him as the guy, the guy always gets the last word. It's the wrong guy, but oh well, that's how they do.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I hate Reigns, but Reigns Spearing Kane was not stupid. They're trying to get Reigns over as the favourite (to get him sympathy when he gets screwed), as well as just a main event star in general, and that's how you do it. Plus, nobody gives a fuck about Kane, nobody wanted to see Kane in the match. I thought it was fine, obviously I don't like LOL SUPAH RAINS but that's how you position a guy when you want the people to see him as the guy, the guy always gets the last word. It's the wrong guy, but oh well, that's how they do.


I agree with you (especially about no one wanted to see Kane in the match) but while I think they're purposely making Reigns look good and strong, it's solidifying that he probably won't get the title for months, perhaps not even until late 2015.


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

I was at that raw guys, and do you know who I met there, CHRISTIAN YORK!!!!!


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Big Dog said:


> Someone posted a sign earlier in the thread, I saw it, it was the one wit Owen Hart for 2015 Hall of Fame.


Yeah me too, in the first hour.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

There were some cute girls in the front row. :trips5


----------



## 1.21 GigaWatts! (Jun 11, 2014)

LigerJ81 said:


> Bo Dallas/Sandow Tag Team? :draper2
> 
> The Intellectual Bolievers


Bloody Brilliant!!


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Interesting how the crowd loves Bo's troll gimmick... in NXT just before he went from good guy to troll the fans absolutely hated him. The blue collar boy scout good guy was hated so much that he made the change and turned troll heel champion. He never broke character though, so the fans didn't either and kept the no more Bo chants alive. 

When he got kicked off NXT and was telling the fans to leave was just hilarious and must have been so loved by management that they were showing the "bit" on the main shows. Which never happens for NXT segments.

Just funny how the fans have embraced him, the WWE Universe just loves heels...


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

Just caught RAW crappy, more matches to skip.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Thoughts:

-Great match between Ziggler and Barrett
-How the hell did Kofi get in the MITB match? I can't remember the last time he won a match.
-Swagger doesn't deserve to be in either but at least he has a few wins.
-Good Lord, WTF was with that Big E promo? Was he trying to be Jesse Jackson or a black preacher? Absolutely putrid. I feel sorry for him.
-Same exact main event as the one on SD, almost same exact formula. Isolate face, hot tag, isolate face, hot tag, rapid fire finishers, end.


----------



## 1.21 GigaWatts! (Jun 11, 2014)

Goldusto said:


> Steph in wrestling gear it is like they want their audiences to die of masturbation


Is there a term for holding in a "lol" and failing @ work, because that just happened. 
Well played, sir.


----------



## 1.21 GigaWatts! (Jun 11, 2014)

SP103 said:


> Oh so we're going to find out the others in the MITB Ladder Match? Wow. Why not more diva's matches and fat kids in diapers telling me to Bolieve in myself. :faint:


Lol, tears I say!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Is there a gif of Vickie doing the Guerrero Viva la Raza thing/dance?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

The Manowarrior said:


> Is there a gif of Vickie doing the Guerrero Viva la Raza thing/dance?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


(Y) If it was just her dancing (the dance was longer iirc), going from side to side and the gif was a loop, that would be really hilarious.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

How good was the main event? my tv started messing up during the last couple segments of raw.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Finally watched Raw. did Lawler really say "who is this?" when Kanes pyro went off?!?! Please offer this man retirement!


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

If I never had to lay eyes on or listen to Stephanie another second of my life, I'd be the happiest woman on earth. WTH do they think every single stinkin tv show needs to start with a promo? And that apparently on RAW she and Triple H are the only ones we wanna see? UGH! And people wonder why I stopped watching wrestling for 20 years! Hint, office people should stay their asses in the office.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> It took me 3 days to finish the last RAW.
> Hoping for more action this week!


3 days Huh your a slow watcher aren't ya??


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Well, there's that...gonna miss Vickie if she is leaving/taking a break, though.


She gets fired all the time and then ends up on the other show a few weeks later as if everyone is supposed to forget.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Stardust is frightening Kane when he debuted wasn't even this scary


Run-on sentences are scarier.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

During the Stephanie, Vickie segment you could see my Owen Hart for 2015 WWE HOF sign!!


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I love Bo Dallas's reaction when his mic got smacked out of the ring, just calmly walked out the ring, picked up the mic, "Oops, butterfingers!" :HA


----------



## swaggyp24 (Jun 27, 2014)

if anyone is interested in my youtube channel please check it out 

youtube.com/swaggyp24 please subscribe!! i love making videos please leave a comment, like and subscribe!! thanks


----------

